# Divisor de frecuencia con 74LS161



## telera (Ene 21, 2021)

Hola amigos del foro.
Primero os comentaré lo que tengo y lo que quiero conseguir.
He realizado el oscilador "Pierce", mediante el cristal 6.4Mhz, el mismo funciona perfectamente y oscila muy bien a esa frecuencia.
Ahora lo que pretendo.
Me gustaria mediante el contador binario de 4 bits, dividir esa frecuencia entre 14, para así conseguir los 457Khz.
Si esto es posible, me podríais decir como conectarlo?, se supone que la salida del oscilador pierce, iría a la entrada CLK (clock) del 161, mas la alimentación.
Posteriormente ya no sabría como enlazar las demás puertas de entrada y salida y cual sería la salida final a "chekear".
Sino es así, que combinación de puertas lógicas necesitaría?.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2021)

Hola caro Don telera , hay resonadores ceramicos de 456KHz enpleyados en mandos inalanbricos o tanbien en radios AM/FM estereo.
Veer mejor en : resonador ceramico 456KHz - Google Search
Basta oscilar el  con una porta logica o un transistor  y listo.
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don telera , hay resonadores ceramicos de 456KHz enpleyados en mandos inalanbricos o tanbien en radios AM/FM estereo.
> Veer mejor en : resonador ceramico 456KHz - Google Search
> Basta oscilar el  con una porta logica o un transistor  y listo.
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.


Hola Daniel, gracias por tu rápida respuesta.
Te comento, la idea no es "SIMPLEMENTE", (por decir algo), hacer un resonador de 456/7 Khz, sino que lo que me gustaría (así de paso aprender), es (como os comentaba), partiendo de un cristal de 6,4 Mhz (esta frecuencia tiene su lógica que ya explicaré), digamos que este paso pues ya estaría echo, hice el oscilador "pierce" y esta oscilando.
ahora mirando por INET, he visto que la puerta lógica 74LS161 es un contador binario de 4 bits, que me permitería dividir esa frecuendia entre 14.
entonces ..... preguntaba, lo podría hacer con el 161??, y si es así me gustaría que me pudieses/is ayudar y como hacer el conexionado del 74ls161, a partir de llevar a clock, la frecuencia de los 6.4Mhz, y donde debería comprobar si esa frecuencia se ha dividido (tal vez pin 11, que es la salida D???).
Gracias Daniel.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 21, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola Daniel, gracias por tu rápida respuesta.
> Te comento, la idea no es "SIMPLEMENTE", (por decir algo), hacer un resonador de 456/7 Khz, sino que lo que me gustaría (así de paso aprender), es (como os comentaba), partiendo de un cristal de 6,4 Mhz (esta frecuencia tiene su lógica que ya explicaré), digamos que este paso pues ya estaría echo, hice el oscilador "pierce" y esta oscilando.
> ahora mirando por INET, he visto que la puerta lógica 74LS161 es un contador binario de 4 bits, que me permitería dividir esa frecuendia entre 14.
> entonces ..... preguntaba, lo podría hacer con el 161??, y si es así me gustaría que me pudieses/is ayudar y como hacer el conexionado del 74ls161, a partir de llevar a clock, la frecuencia de los 6.4Mhz, y donde debería comprobar si esa frecuencia se ha dividido (tal vez pin 11, que es la salida D???).
> Gracias Daniel.


Mira acá  es lo que me trajo en primer termino el amigo Google cuando le pregunte el titulo de este tema.


Saludos.


----------



## telera (Ene 21, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Mira acá  es lo que me trajo en primer termino el amigo Google cuando le pregunte el titulo de este tema.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260666
> Saludos.


Sip...sip, correcto........ ufff, me he recorrido ya toda la web.... jajajajjajaja.
ya he visto esa URL, de ahí es donde saque lo del contador 74ls161, el 8281, es muy difícil conseguirlo, si acaso un equivalente, (no se cual correspondería), bueno he echo, un esquema con el multisim, partiendo como te decía de la señal del oscilador "PIERCE", y ste es el resultado.
Ahhhh........ no hagas mucho caso al cristal, por que en realidad corresponde a uno de 5Mhz, lo que pasa que quería probar a ver si podía cambiar el valor a uno de 6.4Mhz, pero lo unico que se ha cambiado ...digamos que es el "LABEL", realmente el sigue oscilando a 5 Mhz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2021)

Bueno , NO creo que lo nivel de sinal AC (alternado)  desarollado en lo capacitor "C3" sirve para acionar correctamente la entrada de clock ( CLK ) del CI "U1".
Quizaz en lo colector o emisor del transistor "Q1" si !
Y si no for hay que poner um paso amplificador para funcionar con sinal tipo "TTL" ( 0 y 5V) cuadrados.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 21, 2021)

Yo no se del Multisim no lo manejo pero lo arme en Proteus y divide por 14 cuando el esquerma es el de la imagen y la entrada es de un oscilador a niveles TTL(5V-0)



PD: Nos Pisamos en la contestación con Daniel....para mi también el problema esta en el nivel de señal.

Siempre para esas aplicaciones de pos división, he visto osciladores de la lógica que se usara(TTL, CMOS, etc)

No veo en tu esquema que usaras el inversor 7404 que es necesario para completar el divisor por 14 con ese tipo de IC.


----------



## telera (Ene 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , NO creo que lo nivel de sinal AC (alternado)  desarollado en lo capacitor "C3" sirve para acionar correctamente la entrada de clock ( CLK ) del CI "U1".
> Quizaz en lo colector o emisor del transistor "Q1" si !
> Y si no for hay que poner um paso amplificador para funcionar con sinal tipo "TTL" ( 0 y 5V) cuadrados.
> !Suerte!
> ...


Siiiiiiiiii..... tienes razón Daniel, de ahí tambien saco la señal ( y sale con Mas amplitud), pero la senoidal no es tan perfecta, por eso la tomé de ahí, pero realmente donde se debe tomar la señal es de donde tu dices........ GRACIAS.
mañana probaré en el Multisim poniendo la sonda del osciloscopio, ahi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2021)

Lo CI 74LS161 es un CI digital y la "senoide" en realidad tiene que sener lo mas "cuadrada" possible  con nivel conpatible com la tecnologia TTL ( o y 5V).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola, necesito saber, si es necesario atacar con una señal cuadrada al 74ls161. No valdría una señal senoidal??


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 22, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola, necesito saber, si es necesario atacar con una señal cuadrada al 74ls161. No valdría una señal senoidal??


Si y no, deberías revisar el datasheet. Primero para ver si las entadas son schmitt trigger y segundo para saber cual es el "rise-time" y "fall-time". También tendrás que medir el "rise-time" y "fall-time" de la onda senoidal que ataca la entrada.

Me explico, en un mundo digital las entradas esperan dos niveles, pero la realidad dice que es imposible pasar de un nivel a otro instantáneamente, cuando una señal pasa, por ejemplo, de 0v a 5v, en realidad pasa por todos los valores intermedio, si se ralentiza el tiempo la señal es mas una rampa que una linea vertical.

Aun así, las entradas digitales no son infinitamente rápidas, tienen un tiempo de respuesta. Sumado a eso hay una zona que la entrada no sabrá que hacer con la salida, o mas bien, la salida puede hacer cualquier cosa.

Combinando eso, la idea principal es que si la señal varia de 0v a 5v mas rápido que lo que puede reaccionar la entrada, sera como si la señal de entrada hubiese pasado de 0v a 5v instantáneamente.

El problema viene cuando la señal es muy lenta en la transición, si para cuando la entrada puede reaccionar, la señal esta en la zona indeterminada la salida sera alta, baja, oscilante, etc. Eso es algo que hay que tratar de evitar a toda costa.

Resumen: Si el "rise-time o "fall-time" de la señal de entrada es mas rápido que el de la entrada no va a haber problemas.

(Aclaro que hay circuitos que reaccionan a uno de los flancos y como no siempre es el mismo hay que buscar el tiempo para el flanco adecuado, ya sea fall = bajada o rise = subida).

*Agrego, que me olvide* .

También hay que ver que la señal no se haga negativa ya que puede dañar el integrado y, si es muy, lenta y la entrada no es schmitt trigger tendrá que pasar primero por una compuerta schmitt trigger para convertirla a cuadrada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , una senoide de 6.4MHz con amplitude de 5Vpp sirve perfectamente como relogio (clock) para lo contador 74LS161.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 23, 2021)

Gracias switchxxi. , perfectamente contestado y desarrollado, el problema que no soy electrónico y me cuesta entender tus explicaciones, trataré de mirar el datasheet y ver los tiempos de respuesta a lo que tu comentas.
La cuestión es que he armado el circuito, que hice en el Multisim pero no consigo obtener respuesta en la salida, ( para empezar entiendo que las conexiones estarán bien ?).
Miraré  la amplitud que me entrega el oscilador antes de meter la señal por el clock del 161, pero, creo (me suena), que rondaba los 4.80 V o así.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , una senoide de 6.4MHz con amplitude de 5Vpp sirve perfectamente como relogio (clock) para lo contador 74LS161.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Vale, gracias, es una duda que tenía, digo, a ver si para atacar el 161, tengo que generar una señal cuadrada, en vez de una senoidal, la cuestión es que no consigo la señal de salida en el pin 11 (QD)......... o a veces me saca la misma frecuencia que la entrada, pero con una senoidal distorsionada.
Os comento, que antes no había dicho nada, que mi intención, sería generar un emisor (primero) a 457 kHz, de campo magnético, y si consigo esto.... pues intentar el receptor, sigo haciendo pruebas

Perdona ricbevi , ni me había fijado en el NICK, pensé que era daniel quien me había contestado , me podías ayudar a hacer un esquema y probarlo  ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Os comento, que antes no había dicho nada, que mi intención, sería generar un emisor (primero) a 457 Khz, de campo magnético.
> y si consigo esto.... pues intentar el receptor."


Bueno , entiendo que quieres desahollar un sistema inalanbrico que ande en 457KHz.
No se si eres para enbiar datos o Audio o algun telemando.
No espere mucho alcance a la redonda , esa frequenzia es muy baja y las longitudes de onda es muy larga.
Dices que quieres generar un canpo magnectico , enfin podrias sener mas claro cual es la finalidad o lo que realmente quieres hacer ?
Te pregunto eso para puder con mucho gusto ayudar de la mejor manera possible sin tener que recorrer a adiviñaciones loque seguramente iduce a errores.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 23, 2021)

telera dijo:


> perfectamente contestado y desarrollado, el problema que no soy electrónico y me cuesta entender tus explicaciones.



En la imagen 1 se muestra una señal ideal, la misma pasa de un nivel bajo a uno alto instantáneamente. En realidad esto no es así, sino que la señal se comporta mas como un trapezoide (figura 2).

Para pasar de un nivel bajo a uno alto va a necesitar un tiempo determinado, lo mismo para cambiar de estado nuevamente. Esos tiempos son llamados tiempos de subida y bajada, el nombre en ingles los uso porque es el que vas a encontrar en las hojas de datos.

En la figura 3 se muestra básicamente la entrada de un circuito integrado TTL, el mismo, al no ser Schmitt Trigger, tiene 3 zonas:

- Entre 0v y 0.8v, el chip considera cualquier valor entre esos parámetros como un nivel lógico bajo.
- Entre 2v y 5v, el chip considera cualquier valor entre esos parámetros como un nivel lógico alto.

El problema viene cuando la señal se encuentra entre la zona indeterminada. Mientras la señal este entre esos valores no se puede saber que pasara en la salida, puede estar en un nivel bajo, en uno alto o ir cambiando entre ellos (oscilando).

Entonces la pregunta que sigue es ¿ Porque, si uso un pulso en la entrada, la salida no hace cosas raras ya que tiene que pasar si o si por la zona indeterminada ?

La respuesta es que la compuerta no es infinitamente rápida, posee un tiempo de reacción. En la figura 4 se ve que desde que la señal empieza a cambiar hasta que la compuerta reacciona a ese cambio ya esta fuera de la zona de indeterminación, en otras palabras, la señal cambia mas rápido de lo que la entrada puede reaccionar.

Por ultimo se ve, en la figura 5, que si la señal es mas lenta que la reacción de la entrada, para cuando la entrada reacciona encuentra la señal en la zona indeterminada por lo que la salida tomara cualquier valor y eso es algo que siempre hay que evitar.

Ahora bien, son muchos parámetros los que deberás tener en cuenta para que tu circuito funcione con una señal senoidal y no una cuadrada.

- Las que expuse antes.
- Que la señal no se haga negativa.
- Que los valores máximos y mínimos se encuentren dentro de las zonas "seguras" y no en la indeterminada.
- Que la carga que presenta la compuerta no sobrecargue el oscilador y este deje de funcionar.
- Etc.

Lo mejor es usar una compuerta Schmitt Trigguer y convertir la senoidal en cuadrada primero. Por ejemplo con un 7414 o un CD40106.

O, incluso probar con un oscilador echo con compuertas digitales: Oscilador.


----------



## telera (Ene 23, 2021)

switchxxi 👋👋👋​Que bueno, correcto y entendido, a lo mejor intento probar mejor lo que comentas, voy a mirar a ver si tengo algún 7414, parece que lleva la serigrafía de la histéresis ? No se, igual estoy equivocado, pregunto, podría con el inversor 7404 ? Gracias por tus molestias.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , entiendo que quieres desahollar un sistema inalanbrico que ande en 457KHz.
> No se si eres para enbiar datos o Audio o algun telemando.
> No espere mucho alcance a la redonda , esa frequenzia es muy baja y las longitudes de onda es muy larga.
> Dices que quieres generar un canpo magnectico , enfin podrias sener mas claro cual es la finalidad o lo que realmente quieres hacer ?
> ...



Hola Daniel, bueno la cuestión es que quiero hacer un emisor ( de los que se denominan de campo cercano), con lo cual entiendo que no debe de superar los 100 mts , lo de los 457 kHz, es hacer una réplica (solo emisor de momento), de los conocidos Arvas (localizador de personas sepultadas por la nieve), y la frecuencia es la estandarizada por normativa, si consigo hacer oscilar esa frecuencia, mas o menos estable (ya que según normativa solo permite una deriva de oscilación +/- de 80 Hz), llegaría la segunda parte, modularla..... jajajjajajaj, igual es una utopia, pero como "cacharrear" y tiempo dispongo, pues por intentarlo que no quede.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2021)

Huuuuum  haora te entiendo mejor , quieres hacer un cerca-personas , "casero" pero con las  caracteristicas iguales a de  los profesionales.
Serias muy interesante que ustedes aportase esas caracteristicas tecnicas ( por encuanto se la frequenzia de la portadora y precisión de su frequenzia ).
Pero es nesesario mas datos , como : tipo de modulación , tipo de dato a sener transmitido , tipo de antena transmissora , etc.............
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Ene 23, 2021)

[Off Topic]

Dado que es un tema interesante, subo el manual de un equipo existente y la norma ETSI correspondiente a ese tipo de equipos 

[On Topic]

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Ene 23, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Huuuuum  haora te entiendo mejor , quieres hacer un cerca-personas , "casero" pero con las  caracteristicas iguales a de  los profesionales.
> Serias muy interesante que ustedes aportase esas caracteristicas tecnicas ( por encuanto se la frequenzia de la portadora y precisión de su frequenzia ).
> Pero es nesesario mas datos , como : tipo de modulación , tipo de dato a sener transmitido , tipo de antena transmissora , etc.............
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Buenas Daniel, el tipo de modulación ? Podría ser ASK, lo digo con reparo, de lo mucho que he leído, la antena debe consistir en una bobina de cobre sobre un núcleo de ferrita, y me imagino que resonante a la frecuencia de 457 kHhz.
El tipo de dato, realmente no seria ninguno, sino que lo que entiendo, es que el transceptor completo, lo que hace ,  (según mi parecer), seria generar una modulación de 457 kHz y una FI de 455 kHz, la diferencia son 2 kHz, y esos dos kHz, al ser una frecuencia audible, genera una pitido, que sería mas fuerte (con la cercanía a la fuente emisora), o mas débil por la lejanía con la fuente emisora.
Pero como he comentado anteriormente (de momento solo pretendo para comenzar realizar la parte emisora).






J2C dijo:


> [Off Topic]
> 
> Dado que es un tema interesante, subo el manual de un equipo existente y la norma ETSI correspondiente a ese tipo de equipos
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder y por tu interes. Por si alguno le interesa, lo que pretendo seria algo parecido a ésto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2021)

Bueno , una sugerencia serias un oscilador en 6.4 MHz basado en puertas logicas TLL seguido de un dibisor por 14 para si obtener los 457 kHz , en seguida una porta logica "AND" conbina la portadora de 457KHz con lo sinal de identificación donde en una puerta  ustedes insere los 457 kHz y en la otra puerta lo sinal de indentificación tal cual en la norma aportada arriba , sendo ese sinal de identificación generado por un LM555 como oscilador  astable.
La salida de la puerta logica "AND" segue para un amplificador transistorizado y ese a una bobina resonante en 457 kHz sobre una varilla de Ferrite haciendo función de Antena transmissora .
Cuanto a lo equipo receptor , ese que describiste mas arriba NO es un tipo Superheterondino ( con uso de FI ) y si un tipo conversion directa donde lo producto ( batido) de la RF recebida (457 kHz)  con un oscilador local (455 kHz) genera un tono de 2 kHz ( ese es bien audible).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 23, 2021)

Uff........ lo que has dicho en un momento 
Ésto es para asimilarlo y estudiarlo, porque según lo dices, parece fácil, pero, igual me he metido en "camisa de once varas".
Bien....... ves, yo me iba mas por el FI (sin saber claro), le veía cierta semejanza de ahí mi equivocación, estudiaré lo de conversión directa y como hacerlo claro.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2021)

Si quiser puedes desahollar un receptor realmente superheterondino , pero en ese caso la FI debe sener bien mas alta que la RF ( configuración esa mas conocida como "Up Converter") , por ejenplo puedes elegir una FI de 1,6 MHz , incluso hay filtros comerciales  basados en Cristal de Quartzo ezactamente para esa aplicación.
Puedes tanbien construir ustedes mismo ese filtro , son mas conocidos como filtro tipo escaleira o "Ladder Filter".
Como NO hay cualquer modulación ( seas AM o FM) y si una interrupción de la portadora , pudes enpleyar filtros de banda bien angosta ( minus que 1 kHz)  , eso te garantiza una ejelente performance en tu receptor ( ejelente sensibilidad y selectividad).
Despues así si puedes "bater" la FI de 1,6 Mhz con un oscilador local de 1,602 Mhz y obtener lo tono audible de 2 KHz para la debida identificación.
Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto platicar un tema tan interesante así
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 24, 2021)

Hola Daniel. Gracias por tus respuestas y aportaciones. Como dicen... "vos debe ser un capo de la electronica / comunicaciones"..., yo un mero curioso de las tecnologías, con vagos conocimientos.
Como dices en tu post anterior, 1.6 Mhz, no seria posible, ya que necesito "necesariamente", que la emisión sea en 457 KHz, para así ser compatible con los transceptores comerciales, así, disponer de varias balizas, que serian sepultadas (escondidas), y los alumnos con transceptores comerciales harían prácticas de búsqueda, asemejando personas.

Trato de dividir el proyecto en dos partes : 1ª parte el emisor, y la 2ª el receptor, porqué ?, porque al ser un tema complicado para mi, entiendo que así debería ser mas abordable, por eso, primero intento conseguir esa ansiada frecuencia de 457 kHz, y después intentar hacer la antena, que tambien me parece otro reto importante.
De momento estoy haciendo la simulación con el Multisim con un Xtal de 5 MHz (no sé poner 6.4 MHz), y parece que me oscila bien, abajo adjuntaré imagenes.

Como ves, parto de un oscilador "PIERCE", según he leído una variante del clásico "COLPITTS", pero me gustaría (como tu comentas), generar un oscilador con puertas lógicas (tal vez con el 74LS00 ?), y así desechar el "PIERCE", posteriormente pasar la señal, (como verás en la imagen), por el 74ls14, y de ahí llevarla al contador binario 74ls161 (divisor por 14). Pero despacio y por partes, sino, con tanta INFO, me lío.
Bueno Daniel y colegas del foro, alguna idea primero para generar oscilador con puertas lógicas y desechar el "PIERCE" ? Gracias.





Aquí os adjunto unas imagenes más del simulador. Por cierto Daniel, he intentado sacar en la simulación del Multisim la "señal" tanto del colector como del emisor, y aunque en el frecuencimetro me oscila bien, no he conseguido que me "dispare" la salida del inversor 74ls14 y por lo tanto tampoco hay salida de señal en el contador 74ls161. Sin embargo si cojo la señal entre el xtal y "C3", si que en el simulador me dispara todo el proceso.
adjunto imagenes para que veáis el esquema.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2021)

Bueno , mas una ves : lo sinal de RF desahollado en lo capacitor "C3" seguramente NO tiene la amplitud nesesaria para que lo CI "U2" entienda como valido.
Es nesesario que esa amplitude sea de 5Vpp.
Una sugerencia es buscar por un oscilador a Cristal basado en puertas logicas.
Cuanto a Simuladores de circuitos , personalmente no se manipular y nin tanpoco me gusta , soy de lo tienpo de las valvulas termoionicas , Jajajajajajajaja!
?Acaso tienes disponible en las manos instrumentos de teste y medidas ( Osciloscopio , frequenzimetro , multimetro , generador de sinales , etc.....) ?
Te pregunto eso porque son indispensables en una bancada de desahollo electronico.
Cuanto a enpleyar una frequenzia de 1,6Mhz NO es como portadora de enlaçe y si como frequenzia intermediaria de un receptor Superheterondino ( famosa "FI").
Esplicando mejor : lo sinal recebido de 457KHz es batido con un oscilador local ( pilotado a cristal de quartzo ) de 2,057MHz resultado en una FI de 1,6MHz , despues esa FI debidamente filtrada y amplificada es batida con otro oscilador local de 1,602MHz para si obtener lo sinal de 2KHz .
Y finalmente cuanto a jo puder sener un "capo" en asuntos Radiofrequentes y ustedes un principiante en electronica la diferenza es : tienpo de enpeño y sede de conocimento ( hay que dedicarse bastante en los estudios y principalmente en las  practicas ).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 24, 2021)

Sip...si, Daniel, dispongo de osciloscopio, multimetro y generador de señales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola caro Don telera , te dejo aca alguns ejenplos de un oscilador a Cristal de cuartzo basado en puertas logicas : Oscilador a cristal com portas logicas - Google Search
Con ese tipo de oscilador seguramente ustedes lograra lo correto funcionamento del dibisor por 14.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 26, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don telera , te dejo aca alguns ejenplos de un oscilador a Cristal de cuartzo basado en puertas logicas : Oscilador a cristal com portas logicas - Google Search
> Con ese tipo de oscilador seguramente ustedes lograra lo correto funcionamento del dibisor por 14.
> !Suerte en los desahollos!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




 Gracias Daniel muy amable, le echaré un vistazo. Mientras he estado haciendo pruebas (ya me llegaron los cristales de 6.400 MHz), pero me ocurre que la salida del 74ls161, es como que "cruza", la onda cuadrada, he hecho una prueba, le he metido directamente del generador de funciones una señal de 457 kHz, al pin2 del 74ls161, y me pasa exactamente lo mismo, (tendré mal las conexiones en el 161 ? O igual debo intercalar alguna puerta inversora ?).




Ésta tarde echaré un vistazo a lo que me has mandado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Gracias Daniel muy amable, le echaré un vistazo. Mientras he estado haciendo pruebas (ya me llegaron los cristales de 6.400 MHz), pero me ocurre que la salida del 74ls161, es como que "cruza", la onda cuadrada, he hecho una prueba, le he metido directamente del generador de funciones una señal de 457 kHz, al pin2 del 74ls161, y me pasa exactamente lo mismo, (tendré mal las conexiones en el 161 ? O igual debo intercalar alguna puerta inversora ?).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260990
> 
> Ésta tarde echaré un vistazo a lo que me has mandado.


Bueno , entiendi que aplicaste en lo pino 2 del dibisor 74LS161 un senal de 457KHz para probar y tanbien NO anda como si debe.
Premeramente para prueba  deberias aplicar un sinal de 6,4MHz y no 457KHz .
Segundo , si lo 74LS161 NO dibide por 14 lo sinal de 457KHz de teste que aplicaste, o lo CI si queda dañado o hay alguna conección ( o mismo una configuración) equivocada para que el ande correctamente como un dibisor por 14.
Portanto hay que verificar esas dos posibilidades.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 26, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Gracias Daniel muy amable, le echaré un vistazo. Mientras he estado haciendo pruebas (ya me llegaron los cristales de 6.400 MHz), pero me ocurre que la salida del 74ls161, es como que "cruza", la onda cuadrada, he hecho una prueba, le he metido directamente del generador de funciones una señal de 457 kHz, al pin2 del 74ls161, y me pasa exactamente lo mismo, (tendré mal las conexiones en el 161 ? O igual debo intercalar alguna puerta inversora ?).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260990
> 
> Ésta tarde echaré un vistazo a lo que me has mandado.



¿ A que te refieres con que cruza la señal cuadrada ? Si es por como se ve el el osciloscopio, tan solo cambia el "trigger" para que dispare con la señal del canal dos (Amarillo).


----------



## telera (Ene 26, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ A que te refieres con que cruza la señal cuadrada ? Si es por como se ve el el osciloscopio, tan solo cambia el "trigger" para que dispare con la señal del canal dos (Amarillo).



Ok, correcto, gracias, no había caido en esa "apreciación", alguna vez me pasaba , quería estabilizar la salida de la segunda señal, pero solo me corría el "trigger" en el canal 1.... jajajjajaj (lógico), pero al hacer tu el comentario.......... otra cosa mas que he aprendido.
Referente a esa última señal del segundo canal (amarillo), como salía esa señal, desmonté, para montar otro tipo de pruebas , voy a mirar como dice Daniel, un oscilador a base de puertas lógicas, que me parece mas razonable, gracias.


----------



## telera (Ene 27, 2021)

Ahhhhhhh.......... , bueno, éstas son las consecuencias clásicas, de las simulaciones en entornos digitales "IDEALES", y las pruebas en entornos reales, las impedancias, las resoluciones de los que marca el fabricante y las "derivas" o incluso inductancias.... etc...etc..., como veis ya he conseguido lo que pretendía peeeeeero, el "14" armónico o el "14" divisor de la frecuencia base de 6.4 MHz, deberían ser los 457 kHz, pero como se puede apreciar, la salida por el pin 11, del 74ls161, me da un resultado de 400 kHz..... todo no puede ser perfecto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh.......... , bueno, éstas son las consecuencias clásicas, de las simulaciones en entornos digitales "IDEALES", y las pruebas en entornos reales, las impedancias, las resoluciones de los que marca el fabricante y las "derivas" o incluso inductancias.... etc...etc..., como veis ya he conseguido lo que pretendía peeeeeero, el "14" armónico o el "14" divisor de la frecuencia base de 6.4 MHz, deberían ser los 457 kHz, pero como se puede apreciar, la salida por el pin 11, del 74ls161, me da un resultado de 400 kHz..... todo no puede ser perfecto
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261068Ver el archivo adjunto 261069Ver el archivo adjunto 261070


Es por eso que no doy créditos a los simuladores virtuales de circuitos.
Bueno , electronica es una ciencia ezacta , si no tienes los 457 kHz deseados hay algo equivocado y debe sener investigado.
Yo personalmente buscaría por un Frequenzimetro Digital porque el es un instrumento que fue desahollado a hacer ezactamente esa función , medir frequenzia con precisión.
Chequearia los 6,4 MHz y depues la salida del dibisor 74LS161 , si la dibisión es realmente incorrecta investigaria las conecciones o la disposición de como ese dibisor fue arreglado.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 27, 2021)

Estoy pensando, si en la salida del 74hc00, incluyo un filtro "pasabanda".



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Es por eso que no doy creditos a los simuladores virtuales de circuitos.
> Bueno , electronica es una ciencia ezacta , si no tienes los 457KHz deseados hay algo equivocado y debe sener investigado.
> Yo personalmente buscaria por un Frequenzimetro Digital porque el es un instrumento que fue desahollado a hacer ezactamente esa función , medir frequenzia con precisión.
> Chequearia los 6,4Mhz y depues la salida del dibisor 74LS161 , si la dibisión es realmente incorrecta investigaria las conecciones o la disposición de como ese dibisor fue arreglado.
> ...



¿Te refieres a un generador de funciones digital ? Tengo el UNI-T UT612 de 60 MHz, aparte del Promax de 1 MHz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Estoy pensando, si en la salida del 74hc00, incluyo un filtro "pasabanda".
> 
> ¿Te refieres a un generador de funciones digital ? Tengo el UNI-T UT612 de 60 MHz, aparte del Promax de 1 MHz.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261080



No, me refiro a un Frequenzimetro Digital , instrumento de medidas de frequenzia con display digital a LEDs o LCD , veer mejor en  : frequencimetro digital - Google Search
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Tengo el UNI-T UT612 de 60 MHz,


Ese no trae el frecuencímetro incorporado??
Yo tengo un Siglent SDG1010 y trae un frecuencímetro hasta 200MHz que es parte del mismo equipo, y he visto un Rigol (creo) que también lo trae...


----------



## telera (Ene 27, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No me refiro a un Frequenzimetro Digital , instrumento de medidas de frequenzia con display digital a LEDs o LCD , veer mejor en  : frequencimetro digital - Google Search
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ok, perfecto, de "esos" no tengo, pero fijate, acabo de anular la entrada de la señal del oscilador al 74ls161 y me acabo de meter la misma señal 6.4 MHz "arbitraria" del generador de funciones al divisor 74161, y me "arroja" el mismo resultado, que a través del oscilador.






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese no trae el frecuencímetro incorporado??
> Yo tengo un Siglent SDG1010 y trae un frecuencímetro hasta 200MHz que es parte del mismo equipo, y he visto un Rigol (creo) que también lo trae...



Hola Zoidberg , puesss...... si te digo la verdad, no tengo ni idea...... voy a echar un vistazo al manual.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2021)

No estoy dudando del oscilador de 6.4Mhz y si de la  precisión del "frequenzimetro" virtual de tu Osciloscopio , por eso te recomende lo uso de un frequenzimetro digital que es lo instrumento mas adecuado ( mas preciso).
Peeero puede sener que realmente lo dibisor por 14 NO este funcionando bien , y eso debe sener investigado mas detenidamente.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 27, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese no trae el frecuencímetro incorporado??
> Yo tengo un Siglent SDG1010 y trae un frecuencímetro hasta 200MHz que es parte del mismo equipo, y he visto un Rigol (creo) que también lo trae...



Ah, te refieres al osciloscopio?, Si es así, si que me marca la frecuencia abajo, se ve perfectamente.
el que no lo se, es el generador de funciones.




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No estoy dudando del oscilador de 6.4Mhz y si de la  precisión del "frequenzimetro" virtual de tu Osciloscopio , por eso te recomende lo uso de un frequenzimetro digital que es lo instrumento mas adecuado ( mas preciso).
> Peeero puede sener que realmente lo dibisor por 14 NO este funcionando bien , y eso debe sener investigado mas detenidamente.
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Ya Daniel, no lo sé, efectivamente habrá que seguir investigando.... jajajjajajaj (será que no lo hago yaaaa).
Lo que te quería decir, demasiada coincidencia, para que a través del oscilador y a través del generador, el osciloscopio haga idénticas mediciones, perooo....... tomo nota, e intentaré hacerme con un frecuencímetro (que no tengo) y así de paso ir incrementando me taller.
Creéis que si intercalo algún filtro pasabanda conseguiría algo ?
Gracias a todos por responder.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2021)

Ok , dices que la Norma especifica una precisión de mas o menos 80Hz maximos en torno de 457KHz , tu oscilocopio tiene esa precisón en la medida ?
Creo que no , por eso necesitas de un frequenzimetro digital.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.



telera dijo:


> Ah, te refieres al osciloscopio?, Si es así, si que me marca la frecuencia abajo, se ve perfectamente.
> el que no lo se, es el generador de funciones.
> 
> Ya Daniel, no lo sé, efectivamente habrá que seguir investigando.... jajajjajajaj (será que no lo hago yaaaa).
> ...



Nooo un filtro pasa banda NO te ayudaria en nada en ese caso.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

Cheque las conecciones del dibisor por 14 porque en realidad el estas dibidindo por 16 (6.4MHz/400KHz = 16) !
O mire aca : 74161 divider
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

O mejor aun mire aca : Electronics
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 27, 2021)

Desde la respuesta 4 que di en el orden de este tema AQUI , el esquema esta claro para realizar una división de 14 mediante el 74LS161 pero al menos yo no lo veo en las fotos del  protoboard armado ni en las simulaciones el inversor que debe llevar entre los pines 15 y 9.



Tal vez me equivoque pero cuando así lo arme en el simulador aquí funciono perfectamente el factor de división.


----------



## telera (Ene 27, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ok , dices que la Norma especifica una precisión de mas o menos 80Hz maximos en 457KHz , tu oscilocopio tiene esa precisón en la medida ?
> Creo que no , por eso necesitas de un frequenzimetro digital.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


ok, perfecto, no había caido en la resolución de mi osciloscopio, lo miro, aunque efectivamente no creo que "hile" tan fino, este es un osciloscopio normalito, no es un "pata negra".


ricbevi dijo:


> Desde la respuesta 4 que di en el orden de este tema AQUI , el esquema esta claro para realizar una división de 14 mediante el 74LS161 pero al menos yo no lo veo en las fotos del  protoboard armado ni en las simulaciones el inversor que debe llevar entre los pines 15 y 9.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261087
> 
> Tal vez me equivoque pero cuando así lo arme en el simulador aquí funciono perfectamente el factor de división.


Perdona, no se si te habia contestado.
bueno, como quito, pongo........ en fin, en alguna de las pruebas si que lo he puesto, pero esta claro que en esta última nop?, así GRACIAS, por recordarmelo, voy al lio. ya cuento resultado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 27, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Desde la respuesta 4 que di en el orden de este tema AQUI , el esquema esta claro para realizar una división de 14 mediante el 74LS161 pero al menos yo no lo veo en las fotos del  protoboard armado ni en las simulaciones el inversor que debe llevar entre los pines 15 y 9.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261087
> 
> Tal vez me equivoque pero cuando así lo arme en el simulador aquí funciono perfectamente el factor de división.


ufff...uf..... que cerca stoyyyyyyyyy........ creo que el unico inversor 74hc04 que tengo esta "petado" de ahí que en anteriorres pruebas,o consiguiese resultados, en su lugar he puesto (no se si valdrá), pero para muestra un botón, un 74ls14

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 27, 2021

he mandado el msj sin darme cuenta y no he incluido la imagen.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 27, 2021)

Es un inversor que lo puedes "fabricar" hasta con una compuerta 74LS00 que cortocircuitas sus dos entradas.

Disminuya la frecuencia de entrada a 10 o 100 veces(640KHz 0 64Khz) para descartar un problema de velocidad de propagación Vs lógica/frecuencia empleada o capacidades/inductancias parasitas en el protoboard.

Este es el "mundo real", cuando las cosas no son tan simple como copiar un esquemático y hacerlo aplicando cualquiera de las técnicas.

A lo que me refiero es que la asociación de protoboard y frecuencias elevadas(como se ha remarcado hasta el cansancio en distintos temas de este foro) no siempre da buenos resultados.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 27, 2021)

Me entro curiosidad por leer como funciona el divisor y por lo que entendí, y si no hice mal las cuentas, el divisor puesto en el post %40 divide por 15 no por 14.

Para que divida por 14 el pin 3 va a GND y el pin 4 a +5v.

(También puede darse el caso de que haya entendido mal el funcionamiento, pero las simulaciones confirman los resultados, incluso es la división entre las frecuencias en la imagen que se subió al ultimo 6.4Mhz / 426,7Khz = 14,999).

Por el tema del inversor, creo que si se usa una sola compuerta en todo el circuito, seria mejor poner una resistencia de pull-up en el pin 9 y un simple transistor  "tirando" para GND. Se ahorra 1 integrado y espacio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Me entro curiosidad por leer como funciona el divisor y por lo que entendí, y si no hice mal las cuentas, el divisor puesto en el post %40 divide por 15 no por 14.
> 
> Para que divida por 14 el pin 3 va a GND y el pin 4 a +5v.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , no pudemos olvidar del capacitor de"speed up" ese es conectado en paralelo con lo resistor ( R1) de Base del transistor "Q1".
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 28, 2021)

En la foto se ve que tienes el acoplamiento en CA, *siempre* ha de estar en CC.
En CA el osciloscopio mide bastante/muy distorsionado.

El uso de CA es para eliminar la componente de continua y ver solo la parte del "rizado" de la señal, aunque distorsionado así puedes ver el ruido en una componente grande de continua.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

Hola a todos , me sumo a las inportantes recomendaciones de Don ricbevi  (post#42) y quiero recordar que no debemos olvidar de los capacitores de desacople de alimentación dels CIs digitales.
Eses capacitores generalmente son de 100nF y son armados lo mas cercano possible a los CIs digitales ( Vdd y Vss).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

Encontre al azar ese articulo aca : Divisores de freqüência TTL (ART1098) .
Habla ezactamente sobre ese dibisor por 14.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

Entonces entendí mal el funcionamiento. Por las dudas expongo lo que entendí.

El 74161 es un contador binario de 4 bits. Posee la capacitad de cargar un valor y que la cuenta empiece de ese valor en vez de 0. También posee una salida de acarreo cuando la cuenta llega a 15. Hasta acá no hay nada complicado es solo la descripción de como funciona.

Si cargo el contador con 0 contara desde 0 hasta 15, osea 16 pulsos. Por lo que si tomo la salida del pin 11 (bit 3 o MSB) tendré 8 ceros y 8 unos, osea 1 pulso por cada 16 de entrada, lo que lo convierte en un divisor por 16.

Si en cambio cargo el contador para que empiece desde 1, ahora, para llegar al final se necesitaran 15 pulsos. (El cual es el valor que se carga en el post %40 y por eso digo que divide por 15 y no por 14).

Para que divida por 14 habrá que cargar, entonces, el contador con 2 para que haga falta 14 pulsos para llegara al final, osea una división por 14.
En el circuito, pues, habrá que poner el pin 3 va a GND y el pin 4 a +5v.

Con esa aproximación, de todas formas, la salida no será del 50-50%. Solo achico el tiempo en bajo para que se acomode al período de la frecuencia de entrada dividida por 14.

De mas estaré agradecido si se me explica en donde me equivoco.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Entonces entendí mal el funcionamiento. Por las dudas expongo lo que entendí.
> 
> El 74161 es un contador binario de 4 bits. Posee la capacitad de cargar un valor y que la cuenta empiece de ese valor en vez de 0. También posee una salida de acarreo cuando la cuenta llega a 15. Hasta acá no hay nada complicado es solo la descripción de como funciona.
> 
> ...


La salida dese  contador en questón  NO es de 50% de ciclo de trabajo , podrias sener si fuese conposto por un dibisor por 7 seguido de un dibisor por 2 ( 7x2=14).
Donde quien garantiza lo ciclo de trabajo a 50% es lo dibisor por 2
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

Igual la duda era, mas que nada, en el tema de la división, porque para mi en todos los ejemplos se esta dividiendo por 15 y no por 14. Y como gana la mayoría a uno le queda la duda de que el error es propio .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Igual la duda era, mas que nada, en el tema de la división, porque para mi en todos los ejemplos se esta dividiendo por 15 y no por 14. Y como gana la mayoría a uno le queda la duda de que el error es propio .


En todos casos si puede armar un CI de teste en un protoboad y probar en la practica.
Lo que se pasa es que dependendo de la frequenzia de trabajo por veses esa es tan alta que lo contador "tropeza" en los ciclos de clock asi es nesesario programar un numero para si obtener otro (razón de dibision) , o canbiar de tecnologia para andar mejor .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 28, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> En la foto se ve que tienes el acoplamiento en CA, *siempre* ha de estar en CC.
> En CA el osciloscopio mide bastante/muy distorsionado.
> 
> El uso de CA es para eliminar la componente de continua y ver solo la parte del "rizado" de la señal, aunque distorsionado así puedes ver el ruido en una componente grande de continua.


Hola scooter, gracias por la apreciación, he ido variando, y así debio quedarse, pero entendido, po pondré en CC (tampoco lo tenia muy claro).
gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Me entro curiosidad por leer como funciona el divisor y por lo que entendí, y si no hice mal las cuentas, el divisor puesto en el post %40 divide por 15 no por 14.
> 
> Para que divida por 14 el pin 3 va a GND y el pin 4 a +5v.
> 
> ...


recomiendas entonces mejor prescindir del IC 74LS04? y "armar" la segunda parte con el NPN, BC548??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Igual la duda era, mas que nada, en el tema de la división, porque para mi en todos los ejemplos se esta dividiendo por 15 y no por 14. Y como gana la mayoría a uno le queda la duda de que el error es propio .





switchxxi dijo:


> Entonces entendí mal el funcionamiento. Por las dudas expongo lo que entendí.
> 
> El 74161 es un contador binario de 4 bits. Posee la capacitad de cargar un valor y que la cuenta empiece de ese valor en vez de 0. También posee una salida de acarreo cuando la cuenta llega a 15. Hasta acá no hay nada complicado es solo la descripción de como funciona.
> 
> ...


entonces??, debo invertir esos pines?
ahora están como divisorX14-figura74
pero bueno por hacer la prueba tampoco se pierde nada.
estaba pensando en hacer una placa PCB, tal vez reduciendo el entramado del cableado de la protoboard, estabilice mejor la frecuencia y se acerque más a la lógica "teórica".


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> recomiendas entonces mejor prescindir del IC 74LS04? y "armar" la segunda parte con el NPN, BC548??


No, solo es en el caso de que en el circuito final se tenga que usar un integrado solo por una compuerta. Si en cambio se usa en otra parte del circuito entonces ya es mas viable el IC.

Por el tema del 74161 como dices con probar no se pierde nada, puedes hacer la prueba y dividir los 6.4Mhz por lo que marque el osciloscopio para saber por cuanto es la división.

Si pruebas de las dos formas pon el resultado, así de paso me saca las dudas que tengo .


----------



## telera (Ene 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No, solo es en el caso de que en el circuito final se tenga que usar un integrado solo por una compuerta. Si en cambio se usa en otra parte del circuito entonces ya es mas viable el IC.


como te comentaba (mas arriba), estaba pensando hacer el esquema en PCB y hacer una placa, y en principio pensaba poner los dos ICs, (siempre y cuando no digais lo contrario, por mejoría), así que ahora ya estoy en un puerto "muerto" de los 426.7 Khz, así que la pregunta es?, solución de mejora?........ intentar reducir oscilaciones y que la frecuencia sea mas pura (y no se vayan perdiendo ciclos), como dice Daniel.
o tambien aludiendo a otro comentario suyo......... cambiar de tegnología. (la pregunta vendría después de estas pruebas).
que tegnología sería la más conveniente?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Es un inversor que lo puedes "fabricar" hasta con una compuerta 74LS00 que cortocircuitas sus dos entradas.
> 
> Disminuya la frecuencia de entrada a 10 o 100 veces(640KHz 0 64Khz) para descartar un problema de velocidad de propagación Vs lógica/frecuencia empleada o capacidades/inductancias parasitas en el protoboard.
> 
> ...


hola recbvi.
no es por no contestar, podría ser una teoría interesante y por desconocimiento desecharla..... jajajjajajaja.
la cuestión es ¿como reducir la frecuencia?
gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> que tegnología sería la más conveniente?



Por el tema del transistor o de una compuerta, debería comportarse exactamente igual, la única ventaja es el espacio y el costo.

Por el otro tema, solo tocare de oído, así que hay que tomar con pinzas lo que diré. El problema es que se esta mezclando dos mundos, el analógico y el digital. Llevar a cabo esa unión no siempre es tan trivial. De echo, un oscilador con transistores y uno con compuertas, aunque parezcan que son de los dos mundos (análogo y digital) en realidad ambos están en uno solo, en el análogo. Si ves los ejemplos de osciladores con cristal, veras que hay componentes (resistencias y capacitores) que hacen que la compuerta trabaje en una zona mas bien análoga. Por eso luego habrá que poner algo (una compuerta schmitt trigguer, por ejemplo) que pase en limpio la señal (la convierta en cuadrada).

Si todo esta bien calculado no se debería perder nada, los microcontroladores, por ejemplo, llevan años andando sin problema.

El otro problema que veo es que acá se trata de pasar de una señal análoga a digital y nuevamente a análoga. Ya que si transmites la señal cuadrada directo a la antena, no solo transmitirá los 426Khz, sino también (aunque en menor potencia) 1278Khz, 2130Khz, 2982Khz, etc. Esto es debido a que una señal cuadrada no es una frecuencia pura sino una frecuencia fundamental (426Khz) sumada a todos los armónicos de potencia impar (aunque, como dije, cada vez en menor potencia).

Osea que una vez obtenida la frecuencia deseada en la onda cuadrada, esta deberá pasar por un filtro para deshacerse (atenuar) las frecuencias no deseadas.

Por el tema del divisor mi duda es porque la intuición (y el simulador) dice que esos divisores que dividen por 14 en realidad lo hacen por 15. Y en el simulador y con una señal cuadrada de entrada parece confirmar lo que digo, aunque siempre esta el echo que se me escape algo.


----------



## telera (Ene 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Encontre al azar ese articulo aca : Divisores de freqüência TTL (ART1098) .
> Habla ezactamente sobre ese dibisor por 14.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Gracias por el aporte.
muy similar a la posteada anteriormente, pero hay una cosa que me ha llamado la atención, "el comentario que hace referencia a las velocidades de los ICs", nose, yo para empezar tengo 74HC00  (como oscilador), el 74LS161 (como el contador binario - divisor), y como inversor un 74HCT04, que he podido (canibalizar).
Por lo tanto (creo), que entre HC y LS no debe haber mucha diferencia de conmutación, (la verdad ahora echare un ojo al datasheet en esa característica), pero donde si parece ser mas rápido es el inversor 74HCT04.
Por lo tanto hay un ligero "pupurri" de velocidades, que no se hasta que punto podría afectar.
Aunque yo me inclino más, por que el problema de "inducciones o desacoplos de frecuencia", por el tema de la protoboard.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> "Ya que si transmites la señal cuadrada directo a la antena, no solo transmitirá los 426Khz, sino también (aunque en menor potencia) 1278Khz, 2130Khz, 2982Khz, etc. Esto es debido a que una señal cuadrada no es una frecuencia pura sino una frecuencia fundamental (426Khz) sumada a todos los armónicos de potencia impar (aunque, como dije, cada vez en menor potencia).
> 
> Osea que una vez obtenida la frecuencia deseada en la onda cuadrada, esta deberá pasar por un filtro para deshacerse (atenuar) las frecuencias no deseadas."


Creo que la "Antena" dese equipo sera una bobina enrollada en un baston de ferrite y un capacitor de resonancia paralela en la frequenzia deseada ( 457Khz) , asi las harmonicas seran rechazadas y no transmitidas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021



telera dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte.
> muy similar a la posteada anteriormente, pero hay una cosa que me ha llamado la atención, "el comentario que hace referencia a las velocidades de los ICs", nose, yo para empezar tengo 74HC00  (como oscilador), el 74LS161 (como el contador binario - divisor), y como inversor un 74HCT04, que he podido (canibalizar).
> Por lo tanto (creo), que entre HC y LS no debe haber mucha diferencia de conmutación, (la verdad ahora echare un ojo al datasheet en esa característica), pero donde si parece ser mas rápido es el inversor 74HCT04.
> Por lo tanto hay un ligero "pupurri" de velocidades, que no se hasta que punto podría afectar.
> Aunque yo me inclino más, por que el problema de "inducciones o desacoplos de frecuencia", por el tema de la protoboard.


No olvidar de los capacitores de desacople de alimentación ( 100nF) .
Otra dica serias tentar una montagen estilo " Islas Manhattan" , esa ya bein discutida aca mismo por lo Foro , habrias que buscar.
La frequenzia de 6.4MHz no es tan alta asi , creo que la tecnologia "LS" o mismo la "S" logran andar bien.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Creo que la "Antena" dese equipo sera una bobina enrollada en un baston de ferrite y un capacitor de resonancia paralela en la frequenzia deseada ( 457Khz) , asi las harmonicas seran rechazadas y no transmitidas.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


sip...sip, correcto, así debe de ser.
podría postear, alguna imagen de transceptores, que tengo abiertos, por si es de interés y veais las antena/s, (una en este caso).
son algo antiguos de tegnología analógica.
Ahora,( los nuevos), ya la gran mayoría son digitales, con DSP, microcontroladores, etc...etc... y sobre todo con tres antenas, para captar todas las polaridades del espectro.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021

aquí os adjunto unas imagenes.


este corresponde a un ortovox (creo que del año 86 +/-).
este lleva dos antenas, una resonante a los 457Khz ( la que menos enrollamiento lleva).
y la otra, debe ser una antena resonante a los 2,2Khz (que hasta que cambio la norma y se extandarizó, muchos eran compatibles a las dos frecuencias).


y este corresponde a un Pieps (sobre el año 91/2).

Uppp, Sorry, antes...antes, sobre el año 96/98


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> como te comentaba (mas arriba), estaba pensando hacer el esquema en PCB y hacer una placa, y en principio pensaba poner los dos ICs, (siempre y cuando no digais lo contrario, por mejoría), así que ahora ya estoy en un puerto "muerto" de los 426.7 Khz, así que la pregunta es?, solución de mejora?........ intentar reducir oscilaciones y que la frecuencia sea mas pura (y no se vayan perdiendo ciclos), como dice Daniel.
> o tambien aludiendo a otro comentario suyo......... cambiar de tegnología. (la pregunta vendría después de estas pruebas).
> que tegnología sería la más conveniente?
> 
> ...


Con un generador de funciones como generador de la señal de clock....es para probar lo que ya esta echo e ir desechando o no posibles causales de dicho retraso.

Con eso te aseguras que la señal que le entra al divisor es cuadrada y de la frecuencia antes mencionada y si el resultado a la salida se acerca o coincide con 14 o no..


----------



## telera (Ene 28, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Con un generador de funciones como generador de la señal de clock....es para probar lo que ya esta echo e ir desechando o no posibles causales de dicho retraso.
> 
> Con eso te aseguras que la señal que le entra al divisor es cuadrada y de la frecuencia antes mencionada y si el resultado a la salida se acerca o coincide con 14 o no..


sip..si, correcto ya hice esa prueba, anulando el oscilador (74hc00), y pasando directamente la señal del "generador" al PIN2 del 74LS161, y ocurre exactamente lo mismo que cogiendo la señal del oscilador. (#36)


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> sip..si, correcto ya hice esa prueba, anulando el oscilador (74hc00), y pasando directamente la señal del "generador" al PIN2 del 74LS161, y ocurre exactamente lo mismo que cogiendo la señal del oscilador. (#36)


Pero a 64KHz en vez de 6.4MHz ?....obviamente a la salida debe haber 4.571Khz mas o menos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

Aun sigo insistindo en buscar por un frequenzimetro digital para quitar cualquer duda , es que no me fio mucho en frequencimetros virtuales dels osciloscopios digitales.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aun sigo insistindo en buscar por un frequenzimetro digital para quitar cualquer duda , es que no me fio mucho en frequencimetros virtuales dels osciloscopios digitales.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes



Señal medida con mi osciloscopio del cristal de 12Mhz del programador que tengo. La verdad que bastante acertada la frecuencia y este osciloscopio pareciera ser el mismo que tiene @telera solo que el de el debe ser un "rebranding".

Ademas, no sean ¡ holgazanes !, ese es mi trabajo.... nada cuesta medir a la vieja usanza contando cuadritos, divisiones y haciendo los cálculos .

Lo único que he notado es que con pocos ciclos (unos 4 o 5) le cuesta mas calcular bien la frecuencia. Con la cantidad que hay en la pantalla la medida es prácticamente estable.

Ademas, ni siquiera hay que saber la frecuencia, solo contar la cantidad de ciclos de entrada entre el periodo de la señal de salida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2021)

Lo Osciloscopio de Don telera muestra bien los 6,4MHz  , pero tengo dudas cuanto a la precisión de la medida fornida en la frequenzia dibidida (quatrocentos y pocos KHz).
Dai lo uso de un Frequenzimetro Digital , equipo especifico para hacer esa medida ( frequenzia).
!Saludos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo Osciloscopio de Don telera muestra bien los 6,4MHz  , pero tengo dudas cuanto a la precisión de la medida fornida en la frequenzia dibidida (quatrocentos y pocos KHz).



Es que, como dije antes, en ese caso lo único que importa (en un principio) es la división. Contando los ciclos que entran entre los flancos de bajada (o subida) ya se sabe que cantidad de pulsos entran en ese periodo y, por consiguiente, el factor de división.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 28, 2021

 Me hicieron desarmar un control remoto .

Resonador de 455Khz.



Y midiendo manualmente da 11 divisiones por 200nS = 2.2uS osea, 454, 54Khz. Pero si tenemos en cuenta que 455Khz = 2.197uS de periodo creo que confiaría un poco mas en el osciloscopio. (a 200nS de escala por cuandrado, cada división equivale a 40nS, por lo que los 3nS de diferencia quedan perdidos en el limbo jajaja).


----------



## telera (Ene 29, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Señal medida con mi osciloscopio del cristal de 12Mhz del programador que tengo. La verdad que bastante acertada la frecuencia y este osciloscopio pareciera ser el mismo que tiene @telera solo que el de el debe ser un "rebranding".
> 
> Ademas, no sean ¡ holgazanes !, ese es mi trabajo.... nada cuesta medir a la vieja usanza contando cuadritos, divisiones y haciendo los cálculos .
> 
> ...


👋 👋 👋 juer, que señal tan buena, mi oscilador la entrega, que parece que han dao un puñetazo al lado...jajajajajaj


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 29, 2021)

Me había olvidado que tenia a medio armar un frecuencímetro, el mismo tiene un oscilador armado con compuertas para comprobar cristales. Si mal no recuerdo tiene la contra de hacer oscilar los cristales, en algunos casos, en armónicos o fundamentales (depende como se haya cortado el cristal) pero con el capacitor variable se debería poder evitar esa situación.

Como sobran compuertas, he cableado una de ellas, como sugirió @ricbevi para crear el inversor para el 74161. Y aun sobra una compuerta, si por una de ellas ingresas la señal de la salida del divisor y controlas la otra entrada, ya tienes un lindo switch on/off. (Cuando la entrada de control de la compuerta este a nivel lógico bajo, a la salida, no habrá señal. En cambio, cuando la entrada de control este a nivel lógico alto, tendrás la señal a la salida). (Como se me ocurrió ahora no aparece en el dibujo ).


----------



## telera (Ene 29, 2021)

switchxxi​sip..sip, correcto, yo creo que son los mismo osciloscopios...... cuando compre este, vi ese owon, con el mismo interface que el mio.
jajajajaj, al menos te salddría mas barato.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Me había olvidado que tenia a medio armar un frecuencímetro, el mismo tiene un oscilador armado con compuertas para comprobar cristales. Si mal no recuerdo tiene la contra de hacer oscilar los cristales, en algunos casos, en armónicos o fundamentales (depende como se haya cortado el cristal) pero con el capacitor variable se debería poder evitar esa situación.
> 
> Como sobran compuertas, he cableado una de ellas, como sugirió @ricbevi para crear el inversor para el 74161. Y aun sobra una compuerta, si por una de ellas ingresas la señal de la salida del divisor y controlas la otra entrada, ya tienes un lindo switch on/off. (Cuando la entrada de control de la compuerta este a nivel lógico bajo, a la salida, no habrá señal. En cambio, cuando la entrada de control este a nivel lógico alto, tendrás la señal a la salida). (Como se me ocurrió ahora no aparece en el dibujo ).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261255


ese circuito es el que estoy empleando yo, pero sin el condensador de "desacoplo?" C3, (no se si esa es su misión).
y luego los condensadores C1 y C2 yo lon tengo de 20pF

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Me había olvidado que tenia a medio armar un frecuencímetro, el mismo tiene un oscilador armado con compuertas para comprobar cristales. Si mal no recuerdo tiene la contra de hacer oscilar los cristales, en algunos casos, en armónicos o fundamentales (depende como se haya cortado el cristal) pero con el capacitor variable se debería poder evitar esa situación.
> 
> Como sobran compuertas, he cableado una de ellas, como sugirió @ricbevi para crear el inversor para el 74161. Y aun sobra una compuerta, si por una de ellas ingresas la señal de la salida del divisor y controlas la otra entrada, ya tienes un lindo switch on/off. (Cuando la entrada de control de la compuerta este a nivel lógico bajo, a la salida, no habrá señal. En cambio, cuando la entrada de control este a nivel lógico alto, tendrás la señal a la salida). (Como se me ocurrió ahora no aparece en el dibujo ).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261255


se me olvido comentarte.... sip, tienes razón, en "sacar" los armónicos, ami me generá tambien una señal muy buena en el tercer armónico, 18Mhz y pico.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ​
> "ese circuito es el que estoy empleando yo, pero sin el condensador de "desacoplo?" C3, (no se si esa es su misión).
> y luego los condensadores C1 y C2 yo lon tengo de 20pF"


Lo capacitor "C3" NO es un capacitor de desacople y si una "carga" capacitiva que lo Cristal de Cuartzo necesita veer .
Ese capacitor es ayustable y con el es possible ayustar un pelin en la frequenzia final de oscilación ( en lo mucho alguns Khz maximos)
Cuanto a no tener disponible en las manos capacitores de 20pF ezactos eses pueden sener canbiados por 22pF o mismo 27pF , despues acertamos la frequenzia deseada por meo del capacitor ayustable "C3"
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 29, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo capacitor "C3" NO es un capacitor de desacople y si una "carga" capacitiva que lo Cristal de Cuartzo necesita veer .
> Ese capacitor es ayustable y con el es possible ayustar un pelin en la frequenzia final de oscilación ( en lo mucho alguns Khz maximos)
> Cuanto a no tener disponible en las manos capacitores de 20pF ezactos eses pueden sener canbiados por 22pF o mismo 27pF , despues acertamos la frequenzia deseada por meo del capacitor ayustable "C3"
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


ook, perfect. pense que " al ser una carga reactiva capacitiva", con ello, ajustariamos la intensidad con respecto a la tensión...... jajajajajajaj, pero ya veo que no van por ahí los tiros.
Uno toma como referencia las clasicas lecciones de electricidad.


----------



## telera (Ene 30, 2021)

no me habia fijado bien en el esquema de switchxxi.
Parece buena idea de ahorrar un "IC".
he echo el esquema en "Proteus", que para hacer PCBs, estoy mas acostumbrado.
ahora voy a probar anulando el 74LS04, si se lo voy a meter directamente a una de las puertas libres del 74HC00.
si funciona igual.
hare ya la placa.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021

he estado probando, anulando el 7404, y aprovechando una puerta inversora del 7400 libre, y consigo los mismos resultados, 426.7Khz.
tal vez, antes de hacer la placa, igual pruebo con un 7x2...... a ver que resultados consigo.
de momento así mejor, ya que simplifico enrutamientos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 261362
> 
> no me habia fijado bien en el esquema de switchxxi.
> Parece buena idea de ahorrar un "IC".
> ...


Lo capacitor "C3" NO es fijo y si ayustable ( Trimmer) y el NO es montado en serie con "C2" (22pF)  y si en paralelo.
Su función es hacer un ayuste fino de la frequenzia del cristal de quartzo ( vaias a nesecitar porque quieres 457Khz ezactos) .
Olvidaste de poner capacitores de desacople en la alimentación de los CIs tal como te recomende , lo valor puede sener de 100nF .
Por encuanto NO te recomendo hacer una placa de circuito inpreso encuanto lo circuito final si quedar listo y funcionando correctamente como si quieres.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 30, 2021)

telera dijo:


> he estado probando, anulando el 7404, y aprovechando una puerta inversora del 7400 libre, y consigo los mismos resultados, 426.7Khz.



Sigo insistiendo, una vez mas (si.... ya se.... soy así de pesado...que le vamos a hacer ), ¿ Probaste con la modificación que dije ? Pin 3 a GND y el Pin 4 a VCC.

Esa configuración creo que esta mal y es un divisor por 15 y no por 14. Quizá es un error y tal vez por ser, casi todos, un copy/paste acarrean el problema. ¿ Tal vez ?

Las cuentas  incluso lo dicen: 6.4Mhz / 426.7Khz = 15.


----------



## telera (Ene 30, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo, una vez mas (si.... ya se.... soy así de pesado...que le vamos a hacer ), ¿ Probaste con la modificación que dije ? Pin 3 a GND y el Pin 4 a VCC.
> 
> Esa configuración creo que esta mal y es un divisor por 15 y no por 14. Quizá es un error y tal vez por ser, casi todos, un copy/paste acarrean el problema. ¿ Tal vez ?
> 
> Las cuentas  incluso lo dicen: 6.4Mhz / 426.7Khz = 15.


*N*op...no, que va, ahora mismo pruebo.
*T*ampoco pillo las cosas a la primera, de cualquier manera, gracias por insistir.
*A*sí me doy cuenta🤣🤣


*Nota del moderador : *Por favor ajústese a las normas que aceptó al suscribirse :

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, *comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula*, Etc.
No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"

Vale cómo advertencia !*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo, una vez mas (si.... ya se.... soy así de pesado...que le vamos a hacer ), ¿ Probaste con la modificación que dije ? Pin 3 a GND y el Pin 4 a VCC.
> 
> Esa configuración creo que esta mal y es un divisor por 15 y no por 14. Quizá es un error y tal vez por ser, casi todos, un copy/paste acarrean el problema. ¿ Tal vez ?
> 
> Las cuentas  incluso lo dicen: 6.4Mhz / 426.7Khz = 15.


🕺🕺🕺🕺🕺💃💃💃💃💃💃

jajajjajajajajajajja........... ya esta

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo, una vez mas (si.... ya se.... soy así de pesado...que le vamos a hacer ), ¿ Probaste con la modificación que dije ? Pin 3 a GND y el Pin 4 a VCC.
> 
> Esa configuración creo que esta mal y es un divisor por 15 y no por 14. Quizá es un error y tal vez por ser, casi todos, un copy/paste acarrean el problema. ¿ Tal vez ?
> 
> Las cuentas  incluso lo dicen: 6.4Mhz / 426.7Khz = 15.


Por cierto, indudablemente MUCHAS GRACIAS. (no sé si gustarán tambien las mayúsculas).


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 30, 2021)

Hice la simulación con la configuración de pines indicados por switchxxi y de esa forma divide por 14. Baje 100 veces la frecuencia de entrada de la original 6.4MHz porque no le daba a la CPU que tengo la velocidad para simular medianamente sin tener que esperar.




Evidentemente esta equivocado el original y todos los que hicieron copy-paste.
telera​te sugiero que uses la herramienta de plano de tierra para hacer un plano generoso de GND en la placa que para RF es muy recomendable y de paso usas menos productos químicos al atacar el cobre ya que la superficie cubierta es mayor y se hace mas rápidamente el ataque.

Algo así


​


----------



## telera (Ene 30, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hice la simulación con la configuración de pines indicados por switchxxi y de esa forma divide por 14. Baje 100 veces la frecuencia de entrada de la original 6.4MHz porque no le daba a la CPU que tengo la velocidad para simular medianamente sin tener que esperar.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261403
> 
> ...


Sii...sip, correcto, ya está echo.

Aquí ya oscilando a 457.



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 30, 2021

Ahora, necesito que me aconsejeis, como modular la frecuencia de 457, para adaptarme a la normativa ETSI.
70 ms ON y 400ms OFF.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ahora, necesito que me aconsejeis, como modular la frecuencia de 457, para adaptarme a la normativa ETSI.
> 70 ms ON y 400ms OFF.


Mire detenidamente lo post numero 20 donde te esplique como hacer esactamente eso que pides.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Ene 31, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hice la simulación con la configuración de pines indicados por switchxxi y de esa forma divide por 14. Baje 100 veces la frecuencia de entrada de la original 6.4MHz porque no le daba a la CPU que tengo la velocidad para simular medianamente sin tener que esperar.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261403
> 
> ...


Te queda de cine, ¿que empleas tambien el Proteus?, hay elementos, que todabía no consigo extraer los mas apropiados.
El capacitor variable, no lo he visto, a ver si lo encuentro, y cambio la placa.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 31, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Sii...sip, correcto, ya está echo.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261406
> Aquí ya oscilando a 457.
> 
> ...


Ojo que tenes mal el PCB/Esquema con respecto a C2 y C3, no van en serie si no en paralelo a GND.

Simulación y esquema si uso el Ares/Proteus...yo lo tengo en la librería como el encapsulado TRIMMER no recuerdo si venia o como le he agregado muchas librerías externamente puede ser que en alguna estuviera.

Se lo podes asignar escribiendo en Proteus 7.9 dentro de las propiedades del componente que figura como  PCB Package o bien en el Proteus 8.xx lo buscas con los binoculares en las librerías.


----------



## telera (Ene 31, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mire detenidamente lo post numero 20 donde te esplique como hacer esactamente eso que pides.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


A ver, (Daniel perdona mi torpeza), ¿no tendría ahora que modular esas señal? (457Khz), osea generar los tiempos en ON y OFF.
Simplemente para ver si un transceptor comercial, lo recibe.
Posteriormente vendría la confección de la antena.
Y después, hacer el receptor de conversión directa, que ¿podría ser algo similar a esto?, no lo sé, pregunto.
Nunca, había generado GNDs, de este estilo con el Proteus, hace tiempo empecé con el Eagle, y con este software me hacía las GNDs muy bien.
Todo es cuestión de emplear mas tiempo y generar más placas...jajajjaja.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 31, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Ojo que tenes mal el PCB/Esquema con respecto a C2 y C3, no van en serie si no en paralelo a GND


OK, gracias, sip, lo tengo que repasar, sería al generar el GND.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 31, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Ojo que tenes mal el PCB/Esquema con respecto a C2 y C3, no van en serie si no en paralelo a GND


Perdona, le he contestado a Daniel lo del GND...., me equivoqué al editar.


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 31, 2021)

El problema de ese esquema es que genera una señal, en la antena, de 50%-50%. En tu caso debería ser de aprox 15% on y 85% Off.

Puede usar el mismo esquema pero reemplazando las compuertas que alimentan el pin1 de CI-2 por un 555 como dijo @Daniel Lopes

Lo único que no entiendo es el diagrama en el post %19, si la señal esta 70mS On y 400mS off, el periodo jamás puede ser de 1000mS, sino de 470mS.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> "Lo único que no entiendo es el diagrama en el post %19, si la señal esta 70mS On y 400mS off, el periodo jamás puede ser de 1000mS, sino de 470mS.


Es questón de una mejor  interpretación de los datos fornidos en lo grafico de tienpo."
Donde Ton ( tienpo de enciendido) : igual o major que 70mS.
Toff (tienpo apagado) : igual o major que 400mS .
Tienpo total ( Ton + Toff) : igual a 1000mS con tolerancia  de mas o a menos 300mS , portanto ese valor puede variar entre 700mS minimos y 1300mS maximos que aun atiende la norma.
Portanto puedes jugar un poco con los tienpos de Ton y Toff ( ! OJO , sienpre para mas ! ) desde que su suma  garantize  las especificaciones de rango  del tienpo Total.
Yo recomendo la utilización de un LM555 para hacer ese servicio.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 1, 2021)

Muy buenas.
A ver, tengo dudas con algunas cuestiones sobre el NE555.
Primero, he estado informandome (leyendo), sobre este IC, y siempre (o casi siempre), lo utilizan como temporizador o como oscilador, con lo cual me pregunto, como oscilador no necesito generar una frecuencia, ya que la misma ya la dispongo (salida del 74LS161), lo que necesitaría es modularla en modo (ASK), modulación por desplazamiento de amplitud, así que lo que necesito es que esa frecuencia "Inyectada", sea modulada con tiempos en ON y Off, (según normativa ETSI 300 718).
Posteriormente, he visto que en modo Astable, la frecuencia máxima oscila entre los 500Khz y los 2 Mhz, según esto, ¿me serviría?.
Aunque tambien entiendo que estas características técnicas serían si utilizo el NE555 como oscilador, ¿pero influiría tambien para frecuencias no generadas por él?, o ¿ al estar tan próximo a sus características técnicas no le afectaría?.
Así que ahora, va la pregunta del millón, porqué PIN debo ingresar la frecuencia "externa" de 457Khz.
Pero luego he visto que tanto R1 y R2 siempre las utilizan, para generar frecuencia y valores altos y bajos.
O debo prescindir de ellas y meter directamente la señal "externa", por DC, PIN7...... bueno estoy un poco liado de como resolver esta encrucijada, porque si las quito, como genero los Ton y Toff.... jajajajjajaja


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2021)

El 555 tiene que generar una frecuencia de aproximadamente 1Hz, con un mínimo de Ton = 70mS y un mínimo Toff de 400mS.

Para modular, usas una compuerta AND (o dos NAND) como la que expuso @Daniel Lopes en el post %80, solo que al pin 1 de CI-4 va a ir la señal generada por el 555. (El circuito de las dos compuertas, C1 y R3, se elimina para reemplazarlo por el 555).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2021)

Don telera , ya tiene en las manos la frequenzia de la portadora conforme reza la Norma ETSI 300 718 ( 457KHz) , ahora tienes que modular esa portadora en ASK ( Amplitud Shift Key) o sea : hay o no hay  portadora presente conforme lo codigo de modulación.
Para eso la maneira mas facil y sensilla de si obtener lo que quieres  es enpleyar una puerta AND de dos entradas .
Donde en una entrada  ustedes insere la bendicta portadora de 457Khz y en la otra entrada ustedes insere la tenporización proposta por la Norma ETSI 300 718 .
La tenporización ( codigo modulante ) quien genera es lo LM555 , portanto hay que estudiar mas detenidamente como diseñar un oscilador astable con las caracteristicas conforme la Norma.
En la salida de la puerta AND ya tienes la portadora modulada en ASK y lo proximo paso es quizaz un amplificador y la Antena esa hecha en una varilla de Ferrite.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2021)

Algo así sería:


Según la calculadora online con esos valores se esta en el rango exigido. El transistor Q1 esta puesto para dar vuelta los tiempos de encendido y apagado ya que el 555 produce una salida como mínimo de aproximadamente el 50%. También se puede colocar diodos modificando la etapa de las resistencias R4 y R5 para obtener un resultado similar.

Tener presente de no confundir la entrada de la compuerta U1D, ahí entra la señal que sale del divisor x14, osea los 457Khz, no la salida del oscilador.

(Cada vez me dan mas ganas de armarme uno yo también).


----------



## telera (Feb 1, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Algo así sería:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261500
> Según la calculadora online con esos valores se esta en el rango exigido. El transistor Q1 esta puesto para dar vuelta los tiempos de encendido y apagado ya que el 555 produce una salida como mínimo de aproximadamente el 50%. También se puede colocar diodos modificando la etapa de las resistencias R4 y R5 para obtener un resultado similar.
> ...


Jjajajaajajajaja...... Me ha echo gracia lo último, ÁNIMO, yo es que por cuestiones (primero de hobby y segundo de trabajo) he estado mucho tiempo..... cuando digo mucho.... es MUCHO, en contacto con la Alta Montaña, y todos los "vericuetos" que conlleva.
Y siempre muy familirizado con los trasceptores de  inducción magnética, el problema es que siempre puede mas el "ANNNNSIA", que los conocimientos, pero ahora me he lanzado con este proyecto, que como veís va tomando color con vuestra estimable ayuda.
GRACIAS, por el circuito, me facilita MUCHO las cosas y sobre todo ganar tiempo, ya que sino, la mayor parte la paso leyendo e intentando asimilar...... luego, probar y así, osea que muy lento.
Por cierto, nosé si esto saldrá para adelante, pero si lo finalizo......., con todo lo aprendido, otro proyecto interesante y hay bastante info de ello, es "INTENTAR", solo intentar, aunque podría ser, solo tantear, los transceptores de "Inyección electrica", se emplean para hablar en cavidades subterraneas, y se emplea la roca para la propagación de las ondas........, bueno mucho por hablar que me hago extenso y este no es el momento.
Repito, GRACIAS , por tu ayuda, aunque no si estará equivocado, pero los tiempos On y OFF, ¿no son al revés? aunque ya sabiendo por donde van los tiros, lo tengo mas fácil para rectificar.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 1, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Don telera , ya tiene en las manos la frequenzia de la portadora conforme reza la Norma ETSI 300 718 ( 457KHz) , ahora tienes que modular esa portadora en ASK ( Amplitud Shift Key) o sea : hay o no hay  portadora presente conforme lo codigo de modulación.
> Para eso la maneira mas facil y sensilla de si obtener lo que quieres  es enpleyar una puerta AND de dos entradas .
> Donde en una entrada  ustedes insere la bendicta portadora de 457Khz y en la otra entrada ustedes insere la tenporización proposta por la Norma ETSI 300 718 .
> La tenporización ( codigo modulante ) quien genera es lo LM555 , portanto hay que estudiar mas detenidamente como diseñar un oscilador astable con las caracteristicas conforme la Norma.
> ...


Gracias Daniel por tus explicaciones, toca asimilar lo que ahí dices, esto hasta que no lo haces una vez, "no ves la luz al final del tunel"....


----------



## J2C (Feb 1, 2021)

Atentos a la figura que posteo Telera en su post #19, no es solo el tiempo minimo de On u Off, sino que debe respetarse con tolerancia el tiempo total. La que sigue es la copia que subio Telera:

​

Con lo cual la frecuencia debe ser de *1 Hz* con tolerancia desde *0,769 Hz* hasta y *1,428 Hz*.

Telera en la web hay infinidad de calculadoras como por ejemplo *esta* (haz click) y el circuito que deberás usar es el de Astable

La idea del circuito que posteo Switchxxi en  *#86* es correcta si bien disiento en el análisis de tiempos. Me tome el atrevimiento de calcular los valores de R y C para un periodo muy próximo a 1.000 mseg = 1 seg

Edito:

Incluso se puede reemplazar el transistor Q1 por la compuerta U1C (no me llamen miserable), se que son apenas centavos de los *new biden'$* !!!!

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Gracias Daniel por tus explicaciones, toca asimilar lo que ahí dices, esto hasta que no lo haces una vez, "no ves la luz al final del tunel"


Descurpe si mi "portuñol" es dificil de entiender , lo siento pero lo poco que se es autodidacta , nunca tuve clases de Español.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 1, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Algo así sería:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261500
> Según la calculadora online con esos valores se esta en el rango exigido. El transistor Q1 esta puesto para dar vuelta los tiempos de encendido y apagado ya que el 555 produce una salida como mínimo de aproximadamente el 50%. También se puede colocar diodos modificando la etapa de las resistencias R4 y R5 para obtener un resultado similar.
> ...


Por cierto..... cual empleas el altium??.... ese es pata negra, pero con ese me pierdo, en tiempos emplee el Protel, que sería el nuevo Altium.
Pero era muuuucho mas fácil.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 1, 2021



J2C dijo:


> SAtentos a la figura que posteo Telera en su post #19, no es solo el tiempo minimo de On u Off, sino que debe respetarse con tolerancia el tiempo total. La que sigue es la copia que subio Telera:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261501​
> 
> ...


Ooook, y además me he dado cuenta de una cosa, que la modulación no es en ASK, (ahora al postear tú ésto me he dado cuenta), esta tarda he estado viendo unos videos que hacian alusión a las diferentes modalidades de modulación, y ahora al repasar la imagen he visto que el modo de modulacion es *OOK, *bien se vale de esta tarde que he estado repasando modulaciones, que sino ni me doy cuenta.
Si..sip JuanKa, ya me doy cuenta de los tiempo ¿no? a eso te refieres, que pone tiempos mínimos, pero que con las tolerancias se puede ir hasta los 1300 milis.
Osería ¿1000ms contando las tolerancias?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 1, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe si mi "portuñol" es dificil de entiender , lo siento pero lo poco que se es autodidacta , nunca tuve clases de Español.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


No tiene importancia Daniel, simplemente era una "expresión en Español", lo que quería decir con ello, es que hasta que no lo haces, es difícil, asimilar y entender, sobre todo para un neófito en comunicaciones, y que me parecen muy correctas tus explicaciones, pero.... repito, luego hay que hacer las cosas, y uno solo, se "amontonan las ideas".


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Con lo cual la frecuencia debe ser de *1 Hz* con tolerancia desde *0,769 Hz* hasta y *1,428 Hz*.
> 
> Telera en la web hay infinidad de calculadoras como por ejemplo *esta* (haz click) y el circuito que deberás usar es el de Astable
> 
> La idea del circuito que posteo Switchxxi en  *#86* es correcta si bien disiento en el análisis de tiempos. Me tome el atrevimiento de calcular los valores de R y C para un periodo muy próximo a 1.000 mseg = 1 seg



Volví a hacer los cálculos con la calculadora que pones y me da lo mismo (Obvio que Ton y Toff están invertidos, por eso el transistor para darlos vuelta). Yo use esta, tiene la ventaja de que se puede elegir el valor directo y no hacer la conversión a faradios.

Los valores que puse son los de la salida del 555 (en el transistor se dan vuelta).



J2C dijo:


> Edito:
> 
> Incluso se puede reemplazar el transistor Q1 por la compuerta U1C (no me llamen miserable), se que son apenas centavos de los *new biden'$* !!!!


Esa compuerta esa siendo usada como inversor para el divisor echo con el 74161.


----------



## telera (Feb 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Atentos a la figura que posteo Telera en su post #19, no es solo el tiempo minimo de On u Off, sino que debe respetarse con tolerancia el tiempo total. La que sigue es la copia que subio Telera:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261501​
> 
> ...


Por cierto, parecen mas sencillas esas calculadoras.....  tengo instalado este software, que tambien te simula tiempos con arreglo a los valores


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 1, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Volví a hacer los cálculos con la calculadora que pones y me da lo mismo (Obvio que Ton y Toff están invertidos, por eso el transistor para darlos vuelta). Yo use esta, tiene la ventaja de que se puede elegir el valor directo y no hacer la conversión a faradios.
> 
> Los valores que puse son los de la salida del 555 (en el transistor se dan vuelta).
> 
> ...


Correcto, así nos ahorrabámos un IC, y funciona muy bien.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 1, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Volví a hacer los cálculos con la calculadora que pones y me da lo mismo (Obvio que Ton y Toff están invertidos, por eso el transistor para darlos vuelta). Yo use esta, tiene la ventaja de que se puede elegir el valor directo y no hacer la conversión a faradios.
> 
> Los valores que puse son los de la salida del 555 (en el transistor se dan vuelta).
> 
> ...


ahhhhhh, vale, ahora caigo, perdona......... bueno, lo interesante es entenderlo.
Buafff, ya tengo mañana entretenimiento, hoy estoy fuera de casa y no puedo hacer las pruebas "reales".


----------



## J2C (Feb 1, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Por cierto..... cual empleas el altium??.... ese es pata negra, pero con ese me pierdo, en tiempos emplee el Protel, que sería el nuevo Altium.
> Pero era muuuucho mas fácil.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 1, 2021
> ...



Telera en este caso tanto la modulación *OOK* cómo *ASK* son iguales. En el receptor se escuchara *silencio* mientra el *Tx* esté en *ON* y *ruido* mientras esté en *OFF*, típico de los receptores de *AM*.




telera dijo:


> .......
> Si..sip JuanKa, ya me doy cuenta de los tiempo ¿no? a eso te refieres, que pone tiempos mínimos, pero que con las tolerancias se puede ir hasta los 1300 milis.
> Osería ¿1000ms contando las tolerancias?
> ..........



De la imagen obtengo que el periodo de la señal (1.000 mseg ±300 mseg) puede estar entre 700 mseg y 1.300 mseg. Por lo general las normas ETSI, ITU-T e ITU-R fijan valores con tolerancia en más y menos.




switchxxi dijo:


> Volví a hacer los cálculos con la calculadora que pones y me da lo mismo (Obvio que Ton y Toff están invertidos, por eso el transistor para darlos vuelta). Yo use esta, tiene la ventaja de que se puede elegir el valor directo y no hacer la conversión a faradios.     .....



Switchxxi disculpa la corrección, yo use la primera calculadora que me dio San Google y de seguro ingrese algo mal (estoy con el teclado sobre mis piernas y el mouse sobre una caja de carton de manzanas lleno de placas de TV-TRC para destripar.



switchxxi dijo:


> ......
> Esa compuerta esa siendo usada como inversor para el divisor echo con el 74161.


 
Si bien venía siguiendo el tema y vi el circuito pero no le preste atención a la inscripción de los conectores de dicha compuerta, por eso pensé que no se usaba y venía josha (joya) usarla.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Switchxxi disculpa la corrección, yo use la primera calculadora que me dio San Google y de seguro ingrese algo mal (estoy con el teclado sobre mis piernas y el mouse sobre una caja de carton de manzanas lleno de placas de TV-TRC para destripar.


No hacen falta, por las dudas chequee de nuevo con la otra calculadora, siempre esta la posibilidad de que anden mal (o que yo ande mal, lo que siempre es mas factible ).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> "Telera en este caso tanto la modulación *OOK* cómo *ASK* son iguales. En el receptor se escuchara *silencio* mientra el *Tx* esté en *ON* y *ruido* mientras esté en *OFF*, típico de los receptores de *AM*."


Hola a todos , estimado Don Juanka en ese caso creo que lo receptor tiene internamente un oscilador de batido de 455KHz , portanto los 457KHz recebidos son debidamente amplificados , bien filtrados  y despues  batido con un oscilador local de 455KHz generando  un tono de 2KHz que es bien audible y recontra conocido.
Ese tipo de receptor es mas conocido como conversión directa
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 2, 2021)

Pues, switchxxi, he añadido el esquema que hiciste ayer, en el Multisim, y entiendo, que: en la salida  (Out), pin nº3, debería tener una salida de 1Hz ¿nop?, y en la salida del pin nº, 11 del U1D, debería tener en la salida una frecuencia modulada, pero lógicamente si en el 555, no tengo el Hz, en su salida en el U1D tampoco.
No sé algo estaré haciendo mal que se me escapa.
No sé si si puede apreciar bien, pero solo salen los ciclos de los 6.4M y las del divisor por 14.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 2, 2021



telera dijo:


> Pues, switchxxi, he añadido el esquema que hiciste ayer, en el Multisim, y entiendo, que: en la salida  (Out), pin nº3, debería tener una salida de 1Hz ¿nop?, y en la salida del pin nº, 11 del U1D, debería tener en la salida una frecuencia modulada, pero lógicamente si en el 555, no tengo el Hz, en su salida en el U1D tampoco.
> No sé algo estaré haciendo mal que se me escapa.
> No sé si si puede apreciar bien, pero solo salen los ciclos de los 6.4M y las del divisor por 14.





Por cierto, una apreciación, como se vé, en el esquemático, el contador binario, que debería ser el 74LS161, no lo tengo en las librerias del multisím, pero he añadido el "163", he estado mirando el Datasheet, y creo que las caracterísricas son iguales, de echo, la división en el osciloscopio "virtual", la hace bien.
el problema estará en el conexionado del LM555 o sus valores.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Pues, switchxxi, he añadido el esquema que hiciste ayer, en el Multisim, y entiendo, que: en la salida  (Out), pin nº3, debería tener una salida de 1Hz ¿nop?, y en la salida del pin nº, 11 del U1D, debería tener en la salida una frecuencia modulada, pero lógicamente si en el 555, no tengo el Hz, en su salida en el U1D tampoco.
> No sé algo estaré haciendo mal que se me escapa.
> No sé si si puede apreciar bien, pero solo salen los ciclos de los 6.4M y las del divisor por 14.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261522
> ...


Lo osciloscopio virtual debe medir los 457KHz que sale del dibisor por 14 , la salida del LM555 (pino 3) y la salida de la puerta AND moduladora ASK.
Lo sinal de 6,4MHz NO es mas inportante ahora y puede sener perfectamente olvidado una ves que ya tenemos en las manos lo sinal  de 457KHz ( portadora).
Hay que tener  portadora (457 KHz) al mismo rictimo de la salida del LM555 ( pino 3) en la salida de la puerta AND ( salida del modulador ASK )
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 2, 2021)

Proba así a ver si te funciona.



En el esquema eléctrico(aunque te funciona) esta mal el oscilador como todos los que subiste. Tenes un problema con la conexión de los capacitores y el cristal, con la compuerta osciladora.

Yo no use los valores que calcularon para el 555 pero también se ajusta a la norma según mi entender y la compuerta U3: D se podría conectarse tanto a el MR como a las otras de control...hay que probar la que "manipule bien la salida".


En la simulación se ve mejor forma de salida usando en vez de MR el pin de ENT(10)


----------



## J2C (Feb 2, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Pues, switchxxi, he añadido el esquema que hiciste ayer, en el Multisim, y entiendo, que: en la salida  (Out), pin nº3, debería tener una salida de 1Hz ¿nop?, y en la salida del pin nº, 11 del U1D, debería tener en la salida una frecuencia modulada, pero lógicamente si en el 555, no tengo el Hz, en su salida en el U1D tampoco.
> No sé algo estaré haciendo mal que se me escapa.
> No sé si si puede apreciar bien, pero solo salen los ciclos de los 6.4M y las del divisor por 14.
> .....


Telera no tiene sentido ver los ciclos de la señal de 6,4 MHz, aparte estas usando *200 nseg* por división y quieres ver una señal que posee *1 seg* de periodo.

Prueba de usar la base de tiempo en *200 mseg* aunque no llegues a visualizar los ciclos de 6,4 MHz ni los de 457 Kz.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 2, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera no tiene sentido ver los ciclos de la señal de 6,4 MHz, aparte estas usando *200 nseg* por división y quieres ver una señal que posee *1 seg* de periodo.
> 
> Prueba de usar la base de tiempo en *200 mseg* aunque no llegues a visualizar los ciclos de 6,4 MHz ni los de 457 Kz.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Ok..OK... Juanka, sip ya he probado....... he subido y bajado los tiempos hasta la "saciedad"..jajajajja.
Lo de poner las otras salidas, es mas que nada por que como he puesto el de cuatro salidas, digo, pues ya las empleo, y luego para la frecuencia de 1Hz, con bajar los tiempos pues deberia verlas.
De todas maneras, gracias por la advertencia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 2, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Proba así a ver si te funciona.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261529
> 
> ...


No entiendo, tengo mal las conexiones??
Espera que los repaso, como ando quitando y poniendo lineas, que van al osciloscopio, igual en alguna he quitado alguna conexión...... así por encima veo que el Xtal, solo lleva una conexión a la puerta logica, y deberian ir las dos patas.
vale, gracias, ya está.

Lo que digo, se debió ir alguna pista, y como esa parte digamos que ya estaba "hecha", ni la volví a mirar, bueno ya está corregido.
repito.... gracias.
Aunque, os diré que llevo usando el multisim, desde el día que empecé a postear este hilo 🤣 🤣 🤣 yo normalmente tambien utilizo el "PROTEUS", pero creo que para hacer simulaciones es mejor el multisim, por eso empece a utilizarlo.
Y tambien creo, que dispone de mas librerias que proteus.
Mañana haré el esquemático en el Proteus, a ver.


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

Hola, amigos.
pese a que en el Multisim, no llegaba a simular, armé el circuito en una Protoboar (bueno plolongué las últimas modificaciones), y este es el resultado.
Lo único que no llego a visualizar la frecuencia en el osciloscopio..... Nuse.
Pero esto es una avance para que veais el "PROGRESO", en el proyecto.





Ahora necesitaría ayuda, para que me aconsejeís como desarrollar una antena, con nucleo de ferrita.
Y donde debería conectarla, (podría utilizar una de uno comercial desarmado).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Lo único que no llego a visualizar la frecuencia en el osciloscopio..... Nuse."


No hay nada de errado , es lo Osciloscopio que NO logra medir la frequenzia de la portadora porque esa NO es constante y si interronpida al rictimo del lo codigo de tenporización.
Si quieres medir la frequenzia de la portadora con tu Osciloscopio  debes hacer antes de la modulación ASK.
Haora lo proximo paso es invertir ese sinal , o sea el debe quedarse mas tienpo desligado y breves tienpos ligado y conectar a un paso amplificador y finalmente a la "Antena transmissora" ( Bobina sobre una varilla de Ferrite)
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No hay nada de errado , es lo Osciloscopio que NO logra medir la frequenzia de la portadora porque esa NO es constante y si interronpida al rictimo del lo codigo de tenporización.
> Si quieres medir la frequenzia de la portadora con tu Osciloscopio  debes hacer antes de la modulación ASK.
> Haora lo proximo paso es invertir ese sinal , o sea el debe quedarse mas tienpo desligado y breves tienpos ligado y conectar a un paso amplificador y finalmente a la "Antena transmissora" ( Bobina sobre una varilla de Ferrite)
> !Suerte!
> ...


Nop.. no, Daniel, creo ke está bien, debe estar mas tiempo en Toff, que en Ton.
Ok, correcto, mediré antes de pasar la modulación a ASK.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Nop.. no, Daniel, creo ke está bien, debe estar mas tiempo en Toff, que en Ton.
> Ok, correcto, mediré antes de pasar la modulación a ASK.


No me entiendiste bien , mire que en la pantalla de tu Osciloscopio cuando NO hay la portadora lo nivel de la salida si queda sienpre en +VCC ( 5 Voltios) .
Lo correcto es sienpre en 0 Volts y cuando hay la portadora esa tener un nivel de 5 Vpp .
Con una puerta inversora  conectada en ese sinal  resolve ese problema y NO molesta en la tenporización del codigo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No me entiendiste bien , mire que en la pantalla de tu Osciloscopio cuando NO hay la portadora lo nivel de la salida si queda sienpre en +VCC ( 5 Voltios) .
> Lo correcto es sienpre en 0 Volts y cuando hay la portadora esa tener un nivel de 5 Vpp .
> Con una puerta inversora  conectada en ese sinal  resolve ese problema y NO molesta en la tenporización del codigo.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


No nos aceleremos aun, ya que no está definida la etapa de salida con la antena, y llegado el caso no seria necesario agregar nada mas, a lo sumo quitar el inversor realizado con un transistor entre el 555 y la última NAND 74HC00/74LS00.



telera dijo:


> ........
> Ahora necesitaría ayuda, para que me aconsejeís como desarrollar una antena, con nucleo de ferrita.
> Y donde debería conectarla, (podría utilizar una de uno comercial desarmado).


Mi opinion personal es usar un circuito sintonizado LC donde L sería muy cómodo usar una antena de radio portátil con núcleo de ferrite y un capacitor acorde para ajustarla.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> No me entiendiste bien , mire que en la pantalla de tu Osciloscopio cuando NO hay la portadora lo nivel de la salida si queda sienpre en +VCC ( 5 Voltios) .
> Lo correcto es sienpre en 0 Volts y cuando hay la portadora esa tener un nivel de 5 Vpp .
> Con una puerta inversora  conectada en ese sinal  resolve ese problema y NO molesta en la tenporización del codigo.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ahhhh..., efectivamente no entendí, (cosa normal en mí), lo que comentas, sip, ya me dí cuenta, pero pense que sería así.
entonces, ahora necesitaria pasar por una inversora como dice, ¿una 74HC04? (por ejemplo), osea para concretar, la señal de salida del PIN 11 (U1), a ¿una de las entradas de la inversora?, ¿es correcto así?.
gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021



J2C dijo:


> No nos aceleremos aun, ya que no está definida la etapa de salida con la antena, y llegado el caso no seria necesario agregar nada mas, a lo sumo quitar el inversor realizado con un transistor entre el 555 y la última NAND 74HC00/74LS00.
> 
> 
> Mi opinion personal es usar un circuito sintonizado LC donde L sería muy cómodo usar una antena de radio portátil con núcleo de ferrite y un capacitor acorde para ajustarla.
> ...


vaya, pero esa, no me haría la comparacion de los tiempos?, osea el Hz, del 555 y así modular la 457?
Lo que comenta Daniel, si que efectivamente se ve, como continuidad en la frecuencia estando los tiempos en Off, y parece razonable quitar esa señal.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 5, 2021)

¿ Ese es el circuito que aconsejo @ricbevi acá ?


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

Os adjunto, la señal ya pasada por la inversora 74HC04.
se ve que hay ruido, que igual ¿habría que filtrar?.
Una vez hecho esto, no se quien comentaba, lo de amplificar la señal, antes de llevarla a la antena.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> ¿ Ese es el circuito que aconsejo @ricbevi acá ?


Nop...no, es el que pusiste tú, porque dije, bueno voy a probar, ya que tengo todo montado con esas valores, y sin probar el que posteo, "*ricbevi*", pero cuando tenga un rato lo probaré tambien.
Solo con una salvedad, los capacitores son dos cerámicos de 20pf


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 5, 2021)

La ventaja del circuito de @ricbevi es que la señal de salida ya debería estar al "derecho" sin tener que agregar nada a la salida para dar vuelta la señal.

Lo único es que a la salida, hagas el que hagas, va a tener que ir un amplificador antes de enviarlo a la antena.


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> La ventaja del circuito de @ricbevi es que la señal de salida ya debería estar al "derecho" sin tener que agregar nada a la salida para dar vuelta la señal.
> 
> Lo único es que a la salida, hagas el que hagas, va a tener que ir un amplificador antes de enviarlo a la antena.


Ahaa, perfect, pues correcto, montaré ese circuito, voy a estudiarlo un poc mas detenidamente, porque la verdad es que lo mire por encima y no eche mucha cuenta, en las puertas.



switchxxi dijo:


> La ventaja del circuito de @ricbevi es que la señal de salida ya debería estar al "derecho" sin tener que agregar nada a la salida para dar vuelta la señal.
> 
> Lo único es que a la salida, hagas el que hagas, va a tener que ir un amplificador antes de enviarlo a la antena.


ok, perfecto, tomo nota.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Os adjunto, la señal ya pasada por la inversora 74HC04.
> se ve que hay ruido, que igual ¿habría que filtrar?.
> Una vez hecho esto, no se quien comentaba, lo de amplificar la señal, antes de llevarla a la antena.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261717
> ...


Tipico problema de tierra o masa "volando"  , aun te recomendo altamente a poner capacitores de desacople en la alimentación de los CIs digitales ( 100nF) .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2021)

Pregunta tonta, en esta imagen del post *#108*

​
 el canal del osciloscopio esta acoplado en alterna o continua?, por que lo mejor es verlo acoplado en CC.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, en esta imagen del post *#108*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261725​
> el canal del osciloscopio esta acoplado en alterna o continua?, por que lo mejor es verlo acoplado en CC.
> ...


De plenisimo acuerdo con Don Juanka y tanbien  una base de tienpo ( barrido horizontal ) mas adecuada  ( veer dos o tres "Tons" y "Toffs" es lo suficiente para una buena analise ) y no olvidar de una buena toma de tierra o masa para quitar ruidos molestos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> De plenisimo acuerdo con Don Juanka y tanbien  una base de tienpo ( barrido horizontal ) mas adecuada  ( veer dos o tres "Tons" y "Toffs" es lo suficiente para una buena analise ) y no olvidar de una buena toma de tierra o masa para quitar ruidos molestos.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Buafffff..... acabo de montar y probar el circuito de "*@ricbev*i" y va muyyy bien.
subo una imagen y mañana si tengo tiempo subo algún video.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021



J2C dijo:


> Pregunta tonta, en esta imagen del post *#108*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261725​
> el canal del osciloscopio esta acoplado en alterna o continua?, por que lo mejor es verlo acoplado en CC.
> ...


Nop, Juanka, lo tengo en CC.
Igual aquí se vé, mejor.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 5, 2021)

Con cual conmutas , con el pin N:1 o el 10 del 74LS161? En mi simulación funcionaba mas limpio con el pin N:10 conmutando la señal pero hay que probar en la realidad cual se comporta mejor.


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2021)

Telera te pregunte antes porque realmente me extraño el pulso negativo al final de la transmisión de los 457 KHz, es algo que estaba acostumbrado a ver cuando acoplaba en alterna el osciloscopio.

Por otra parte tengo la costumbre de cuando trabajo con un solo canal de hacer coincidir el cero (0) sin señal de entrada con una de las rayas horizontales de la cuadrícula y calibrar la base de tiempo como dice @Daniel Lopes 



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> De plenisimo acuerdo con Don Juanka y tanbien  una base de tienpo ( barrido horizontal ) mas adecuada  ( veer dos o tres "Tons" y "Toffs" es lo suficiente para una buena analise ) y no olvidar de una buena toma de tierra o masa para quitar ruidos molestos.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2021)

Los capacitores de desacople de alimentación ( 100nF) son armados mas cercano possible a los pinos de alimentación dels CIs digitales para andar efectivamente !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 5, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Con cual conmutas , con el pin N:1 o el 10 del 74LS161? En mi simulación funcionaba mas limpio con el pin N:10 conmutando la señal pero hay que probar en la realidad cual se comporta mejor.


Hola *@ricbev*i.
esas señales del osciloscopio, son con el diseño, que has realizado tu, osea que la salida del PIN11 del 7400, va al pin 1, del 74161, si es a eso a lo que te refieres.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 5, 2021

Si acaso, me falto poner, el condensador de 100nf en el reset, del NE555 (556 en este caso).


----------



## telera (Feb 6, 2021)

Una pregunta *ricbevi.*
¿Te simula bien el esquema realizado en el Proteus?.
He pasado el mismo, que colgaste tú, y me genera el siguiente error.


He estado mirando "OPAMP", y me gustaría que corroborasen, si estoy en lo cierto o no.
Primero, dispongo de varios OPAMP, lm741, lm358, etc..., por lo que la configuración que necesito, sería como "NO INVERSOR".
He visto que las tensiones de alimentación llegan hasta los 18V por ejemplo en el 741, por lo que pregunto, ¿podría alimentar ese OPAMP con tensiones TTL?.
Obviamente la ganancia máxima que obtendría, sería proporcional a la alimentación.
Si es así: Primero, debería saber la tensión de entrada al "OPAMP", a emplear, (debería medir la tensión de salida en el PIN11 del 74161), y una vez con los datos obtenidos, saber la ganancia que necesito, sin que, la ganancia que necesito, dividido entre la tension de salida, sea mayor a la tensión de salida y llegue a saturar.
No se si estoy en lo correcto


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 6, 2021)

Te subo la simulación que no me da ningún problema/error aunque esta a 100 veces mas lenta que lo real y es para la versión de Proteus 7.9. La 8.x la tengo instalada pero en algunas cosas es como que es mas complicado que las cosas funciones así que sigo con la versión vieja haciendo la mayoría de las cosas.

Posiblemente sea yo que no estoy familiarizado con la gran mayoría de Tip como solo le doy un uso ocasional no me desvela tal situación.

Soy de la época que se aprendía armando/desarmando y rompiendo cosas(o no) en la realidad!

No necesitas usar un OAMP para realizar una amplificación de esa señal, si te fijas cualquier receptor de AM trabaja con FI de esa frecuencia y no he visto uno usado allí.

La medición de la intensidad de la señal a la salida del 161 también dependerá de la carga que le presentes.

No tengo idea de que potencia de salida y sobre que impedancia de carga la quieres.

Lo primero es que separes mediante un capacitor acorde la salida de la etapa subsiguiente para que el nivel de continua presente allí, no te altere el comportamiento de esta.

PD: ese error lo da porque no tiene determinado el estado de la entrada del 161 que conmuta a través del 555 y se soluciona con una resistencia de Pull-UP a la misma. Igualmente te adjunte la simulación en la versión 8.10 dentro de archivo adjunto comprimido.


----------



## telera (Feb 6, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Te subo la simulación que no me da ningún problema/error aunque esta a 100 veces mas lenta que lo real y es para la versión de Proteus 7.9. La 8.x la tengo instalada pero en algunas cosas es como que es mas complicado que las cosas funciones así que sigo con la versión vieja haciendo la mayoría de las cosas.
> 
> Posiblemente sea yo que no estoy familiarizado con la gran mayoría de Tip como solo le doy un uso ocasional no me desvela tal situación.
> 
> Soy de la época que se aprendía armando/desarmando y rompiendo cosas(o no) en la realidad!


ok, perfect, ahora pruebo.... sip, igual es que como yo lo tengo con xtal de 6.4Mhz , no sea capaz de procesar a esas velocidades "NUSE", aunque probé a bajar la Frecuencia del reloj, pero me seguía arrojando el mismo problema.
Eso sin meter ninguna señal externa, que "active"el reloj.
Bueno ahora pruebo y te cuento.
EDITO: Nada, me sigue dando el mismo error, no sé, por qué.
Voy a poner la resistencia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 6, 2021


he puesto dos resistencias pull-up, y ya no me tira error.

Por cierto el esquema de la versión 8.10, no me lo carga, me dice que es de una version "anterior", yo tengo la 8.9



ricbevi dijo:


> Te subo la simulación que no me da ningún problema/error aunque esta a 100 veces mas lenta que lo real y es para la versión de Proteus 7.9. La 8.x la tengo instalada pero en algunas cosas es como que es mas complicado que las cosas funciones así que sigo con la versión vieja haciendo la mayoría de las cosas.
> 
> Posiblemente sea yo que no estoy familiarizado con la gran mayoría de Tip como solo le doy un uso ocasional no me desvela tal situación.
> 
> ...


A ver, "dijo un ciego".... 🤣 🤣, referente a la potencia, debería ser poca, (me imagino que del orden de miliwatios), me cerciorare mejor, no obstante son "transceptores", que su potencia de emisión no debe sobrepasar de los 100 mts, (por eso los denominan de campo cercano), y la impedancia de la bobina, me suena que ronda los uH, no digo ningún cifra para no equivocarme, pero tambien lo miraré y comentaré.
EDITO:  Aquí os adjunto, algo que puede ser de interes, en el que dice que la inductancia para esos valores, debe ser de 55uH, utilizando un capacitor de 2.2nf, más la frecuencia que ya es sabida por todos.

Me imagino, que si elegimos al "azar" el capacitor, y ponemos otro valor, la impedancia de la bobina tambien variará.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 7, 2021)

Siempre Proteus fue compatible con las versiones anteriores, posiblemente tú tengas una anterior a la que yo tengo y no al revés.

La formula de resonancia paralela es cuando las dos reactancias(inductiva y capacitiva) son iguales pero diferente signo y de allí sale la formula.

Yo usaría valores mas bajos de capacitores(por debajo del nF) ya que puedes encontrar especiales para el trabajo de RF y mas estables como los NPO cuyo coeficiente ante la variación de temperatura es 0.
Por eso también use el valor 10uF en el 555 ya que es posible encontrar fácilmente dicho valor en Tantalio que son mucho mas estables.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2021)

Hola a todos , jo recomendo altamente a buscar por un viejo radio portatil a pilas que recibe Ondas médias ,donde ustedes lo desmantela y saca la Antena de Ferrite.
Esa puede sener una varilla de Ferrite en formato cilindrico o rectangular.
Esplicando mejor , desmantele con cuidado de modo a NO molestar la bobiba devanada en la varilla de Ferrite porque esa son muy frageis , cualquer descuido o manuseio non adecuado si rompe .
Despues debes calcular o determinar lo valor correcto del capacitor de resonancia paralela.
O con lo auxilio de un generador ayustado para 457KHz mas Osciloscopio y un capacitor variable es possible determinar en la practica sin la nesecidad de recorrer a calculos lo correcto valor del capacitor de resonancia.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 7, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo recomendo altamente a buscar por un viejo radio portatil a pilas que recibe Ondas médias ,donde ustedes lo desmantela y saca la Antena de Ferrite.
> Esa puede sener una varilla de Ferrite en formato cilindrico o rectangular.
> Esplicando mejor , desmantele con cuidado de modo a NO molestar la bobiba devanada en la varilla de Ferrite porque esa son muy frageis , cualquer descuido o manuseio non adecuado si rompe .
> Despues debes calcular o determinar lo valor correcto del capacitor de resonancia paralela.
> ...


OK, perfect, YA TENGO, una antena de ferrita "desmontada", lo que NO tengo es un capacitador variable (solo tengo variables de valores del orden de pF), deben llegar hasta 70/80 pf.
Me imagino que debo conseguir capacitores variables de mayor capacidad para hacer las pruebas.
Lo que pregunto, es si antes ¿debo confeccionar una amplificador?, o ¿no me haria falta?, o ¿una vez ajustada la antena de ferrita, tendría que hacer el amplificador?.
Gracias por la orientación.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 7, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Siempre Proteus fue compatible con las versiones anteriores, posiblemente tú tengas una anterior a la que yo tengo y no al revés.
> 
> La formula de resonancia paralela es cuando las dos reactancias(inductiva y capacitiva) son iguales pero diferente signo y de allí sale la formula.
> 
> ...


Hola, ricbevi, la versión que yo dispongo es la 8.9 de Proteus.
Como le decía a Daniel, solo dispongo de pequeños capacitadores variables del orden de pf, pero no tendría problemas en comprar alguno de mas capacidad.
Gracias, por los consejos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2021)

?Podrias subir fotos desa Antena de Ferrite que ya tienes en las manos ?
?Cuantos terminales hay en esa bobina?
?Fue sacada de algun radio portatil de Ondas Médias ?
Te pregunto todo eso para puder ayudarte mejor.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 7, 2021)

telera dijo:


> OK, perfect, YA TENGO, una antena de ferrita "desmontada", lo que NO tengo es un capacitador variable (solo tengo variables de valores del orden de pF), deben llegar hasta 70/80 pf.
> Me imagino que debo conseguir capacitores variables de mayor capacidad para hacer las pruebas.                     ...........




Telera para probar y/o terminar el diseño no seria necesario comprar variables de mas capacidad, si tienes alguno que varía de 10 a 70 pF.

Para probar puedes ir agregando de a poco capacitores cerámicos (NPO en lo posible o mica placa) en paralelo al variable; por ej. con un agregado de 47 pF tendrías un tándem equivalente de 57 a 117 pF.

Si fuese necesario y eso lo detectas en las pruebas puedes agregar otro y así sucesivamente.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 7, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Podrias subir fotos desa Antena de Ferrite que ya tienes en las manos ?
> ?Cuantos terminales hay en esa bobina?
> ?Fue sacada de algun radio portatil de Ondas Médias ?
> Te pregunto todo eso para puder ayudarte mejor.
> ...


Ok, Daniel, mira dispongo de esta, cabría la posibilidadde consegui alguna mas ( ya miraré que dispongo de mi viejo taller).
los terminales, están trastocados ya que como tu apuntabas, son primeras pruebas que yo realizaba sin saber muy bien......... lo que hacía.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, Daniel, mira dispongo de esta, cabría la posibilidadde consegui alguna mas ( ya miraré que dispongo de mi viejo taller).
> los terminales, están trastocados ya que como tu apuntabas, son primeras pruebas que yo realizaba sin saber muy bien......... lo que hacía.


Bueno , creo que la bobina de la esquierda te sirva de 10 ! ( tienes bastante espiras)
Ahora para saper lo valor correto del capacitor de resonansia paralela debes sacar un capacitor variable y conectar el  en los estremos de la bobina .
Si esa bobina tener Tap no hay problema , o mejor aun NO toque en el por encuanto , seguramente vaias precisar del despues para conectar la salida del transistor amplificador de RF.
Ayuste tu generador de sinales  para la frequenzia de 457KHz , conecte la masa o tierra del en un de los estremos de la bobina , despues conecte la salida propriamente dicha ( polo positivo) a un resistor de 10Kohms y la otra punta a lo otro estremo de la bobina.
Conecte la masa o tierra del Osciloscopio al mismo punto donde si queda conectado la masa o tierra del generador , conecte la entrada del Osciloscopio a un resistor de 10Kohmios y la otra punta a la coenxión del resistor de 10Kohmiod del genrador.
Ayuste la sensibilidad del Osciloscopio de modo a veer algo de 457KHz , ayuste al azar lo capacitor ayustable de modo a obtener la sintonia paralela , eso ocorre ezactamente  cuando hay lo maximo sinal pico a pico obtenible en la pantalla del Osciloscopio.
Despues de logrado lo maximo sinal puedes desmantelar todo eso con cuidado para NO desyustar lo capacitor variable , mida con auxilio de un capacimetro lo capacitor variable y busque por un capacitor fijo de valor lo mas cercano possible.
Si no for factible sacar un valor cercano busque por un capacitor que tenga un valor capacitivo un poco menor del valor deseado  y agreque en paralelo con el  un pequeño capacitor aystable ( Trimmer) de modo a obtenir lo valor mas ezacto.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 7, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, Daniel, mira dispongo de esta, cabría la posibilidadde consegui alguna mas ( ya miraré que dispongo de mi viejo taller).
> los terminales, están trastocados ya que como tu apuntabas, son primeras pruebas que yo realizaba sin saber muy bien......... lo que hacía.


EDITO: mira dispongo de otra antena de ferrita


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2021)

telera dijo:


> EDITO: mira dispongo de otra antena de ferrita


Esa segunda Bobina ( de la esquierda ) , ?cuantos hilos tiene el ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 7, 2021)

telera dijo:


> OK, perfect, YA TENGO, una antena de ferrita "desmontada", lo que NO tengo es un capacitador variable (solo tengo variables de valores del orden de pF), deben llegar hasta 70/80 pf.
> Me imagino que debo conseguir capacitores variables de mayor capacidad para hacer las pruebas.
> Lo que pregunto, es si antes ¿debo confeccionar una amplificador?, o ¿no me haria falta?, o ¿una vez ajustada la antena de ferrita, tendría que hacer el amplificador?.
> Gracias por la orientación.
> ...





telera dijo:


> OK, perfect, YA TENGO, una antena de ferrita "desmontada", lo que NO tengo es un capacitador variable (solo tengo variables de valores del orden de pF), deben llegar hasta 70/80 pf.
> Me imagino que debo conseguir capacitores variables de mayor capacidad para hacer las pruebas.
> Lo que pregunto, es si antes ¿debo confeccionar una amplificador?, o ¿no me haria falta?, o ¿una vez ajustada la antena de ferrita, tendría que hacer el amplificador?.
> Gracias por la orientación.
> ...


Los capacitores variables de una radio de las antiguas tenia 365pF a 410pF como máximo y en tu caso como vas a estar mas abajo en frecuencia necesitaras un poco mas.

Puedes poner capacitores fijos para llega a esa suma y el ultimo ajuste lo dejas para el variable que tengas. Ej: 470pF o 390pF(cerámicos plate o styroflex) y el de 60pF variable en paralelo.

Yo tengo la 8.10 y tu la 8.09...van por la 8.11 estable y en versión beta la 8.12


----------



## telera (Feb 7, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Los capacitores variables de una radio de las antiguas tenia 365pF a 410pF como máximo y en tu caso como vas a estar mas abajo en frecuencia necesitaras un poco mas.
> 
> Puedes poner capacitores fijos para llega a esa suma y el ultimo ajuste lo dejas para el variable que tengas. Ej: 470pF o 390pF(cerámicos plate o styroflex) y el de 60pF variable en paralelo.
> 
> Yo tengo la 8.10 y tu la 8.09...van por la 8.11 estable y en versión beta la 8.12


OK, correcto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 7, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , creo que la bobina de la esquierda te sirva de 10 ! ( tienes bastante espiras)
> Ahora para saper lo valor correto del capacitor de resonansia paralela debes sacar un capacitor variable y conectar el  en los estremos de la bobina .
> Si esa bobina tener Tap no hay problema , o mejor aun NO toque en el por encuanto , seguramente vaias precisar del despues para conectar la salida del transistor amplificador de RF.
> Ayuste tu generador de sinales  para la frequenzia de 457KHz , conecte la masa o tierra del en un de los estremos de la bobina , despues conecte la salida propriamente dicha ( polo positivo) a un resistor de 10Kohms y la otra punta a lo otro estremo de la bobina.
> ...


Solo una apreciación que me lleva a contestar lo que aquí te expongo (según textos leidos y sacados de proyectos similares), y que corresponde con las antenas originales que los transceptores comerciales "montan", (ver imagen de unos post anteriores), tanto las vueltas, como la cantidad de vueltas de la bobina, haciendo que esta tengan varias "capas" de hilo, parece ser, que perjudica más que favorece.... (ahora no recuerdo y no sabría explicarlo), pero me llamo la atención esta circunstancia, que es la que retube en mi mente.
Pero como de "pruebas" se trata, se puede hacer resonar, a ambas bobinas, a ver, cual de las dos se comporta mejor

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 7, 2021



ricbevi dijo:


> Los capacitores variables de una radio de las antiguas tenia 365pF a 410pF como máximo y en tu caso como vas a estar mas abajo en frecuencia necesitaras un poco mas.
> 
> Puedes poner capacitores fijos para llega a esa suma y el ultimo ajuste lo dejas para el variable que tengas. Ej: 470pF o 390pF(cerámicos plate o styroflex) y el de 60pF variable en paralelo.
> 
> Yo tengo la 8.10 y tu la 8.09...van por la 8.11 estable y en versión beta la 8.12




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 7, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , creo que la bobina de la esquierda te sirva de 10 ! ( tienes bastante espiras)
> Ahora para saper lo valor correto del capacitor de resonansia paralela debes sacar un capacitor variable y conectar el  en los estremos de la bobina .
> Si esa bobina tener Tap no hay problema , o mejor aun NO toque en el por encuanto , seguramente vaias precisar del despues para conectar la salida del transistor amplificador de RF.
> Ayuste tu generador de sinales  para la frequenzia de 457KHz , conecte la masa o tierra del en un de los estremos de la bobina , despues conecte la salida propriamente dicha ( polo positivo) a un resistor de 10Kohms y la otra punta a lo otro estremo de la bobina.
> ...


Solo una apreciación que me lleva a contestar lo que aquí te expongo (según textos leidos y sacados de proyectos similares), y que corresponde con las antenas originales que los transceptores comerciales "montan", (ver imagen de unos post anteriores), tanto las vueltas, como la cantidad de vueltas de la bobina, haciendo que esta tengan varias "capas" de hilo, parece ser, que perjudica más que favorece.... (ahora no recuerdo y no sabría explicarlo), pero me llamo la atención esta circunstancia, que es la que retube en mi mente.
Pero como de "pruebas" se trata, se puede hacer resonar, a ambas bobinas, a ver, cual de las dos se comporta mejor


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Esa segunda Bobina ( de la esquierda ) , ?cuantos hilos tiene el ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


La bobina de la izda, tiene dos hilos, pero como comentaba demasidas vueltas el bobinado (a mi entender), por apariencia se adaptaría mejor la bobina de la derecha (creo yo), pero sin embargo esa bobina tiene cuatro hilos, igual uniendo dos hilos (centro de bobina), quedarian los dos extremos, mañana haré comprobaciones.


----------



## telera (Feb 8, 2021)

Como os comentaba, la bobina que menos vueltas tiene (bobina derecha de la imagen grande), tiene un valor de 300uH, la de la izda., (que tambien lleva cuatro terminales, como la de la derecha), me arroja valores de 1000H, o así (presumo que serán valores erroneos), por eso elegí la bobina de derecha.
os adjunto unas imagenes, para que observeis si los conexionados están bien realizados, como podreís ver, en paralelo lleva un capacitor variable, mas dos cerámicos de 150pf + 220 pf y el trimmer, ronda entre 20/70pf.
la mayor amplitud de señal que he podido sacar es la que veis en el osciloscopio, alimentado con 5Vpp en el generador.
La sonda negra que se aprecia a la derecha corresponde a la del osciloscopio.


Añado mas imagenes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2021)

Esquematiza para mostrar porque no se sabe que hiciste con las bobinas, capacitores, etc.

Olvídate del proto-board hace las conexiones cortas y directa porque el mismo tiene capacidades/inductancias parasitas que van a alterar el resultado.

Nunca medí con esos instrumentos la resonancia de un circuito de ese tipo, siempre use un dip-meter cuando fue necesario.

Se me ocurre que deberías colocar un capacitor fijo en el bobinado grande y "barrer" con el generador en que frecuencia esta resonando(pico de tensión) .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Como os comentaba, la bobina que menos vueltas tiene (bobina derecha de la imagen grande), tiene un valor de 300uH, la de la izda., (que Ver el archivo adjunto 261947tambien lleva cuatro terminales, como la de la derecha), me arroja valores de 1000H, o así (presumo que serán valores erroneos), por eso elegí la bobina de derecha.
> os adjunto unas imagenes, para que observeis si los conexionados están bien realizados, como podreís ver, en paralelo lleva un capacitor variable, mas dos cerámicos de 150pf + 220 pf y el trimmer, ronda entre 20/70pf.
> la mayor amplitud de señal que he podido sacar es la que veis en el osciloscopio, alimentado con 5Vpp en el generador.
> La sonda negra que se aprecia a la derecha corresponde a la del osciloscopio.
> ...


Bueno cuando hay la resonancia paralela entre la bobina y lo capacitor ayustable ( sintonia)  en la frequenzia deseada la inpedancia entre su dos "polos" sube al cielos , asi la frequenzia de 457KHz pasa libremente por los dos resistores de 10K directamente para lo Osciloscopio.
La función dels resistores de 10K es "ayslar" tanto lo generador como lo osciloscopio del tanque LC de modo a NO molestarlo ( no desintonizarlo) .
Debes chequear si realmente si queda resonando en la frequenzia deseada canbiando al azar la frequenzia en lo generador , cuando eso ocorre la amplitude pico a pico  del sinal mostrado en la pantalla del osciloscopio cae bastante y aun mas cuanto mas si afasta de la frequenzia de resonancia.

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2021)

Ahora entendí que estaba haciendo para medir.


----------



## telera (Feb 8, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esquematiza para mostrar porque no se sabe que hiciste con las bobinas, capacitores, etc.
> 
> Olvídate del proto-board hace las conexiones cortas y directa porque el mismo tiene capacidades/inductancias parasitas que van a alterar el resultado.
> 
> ...


Hola ricbevi, sip...sip, así lo tenia conectado.
y efectivamente, con el generador viejo de funciones (más facil a la hora de variar la frecuencia, mediante su regulador), la amplitud de la frecuencia mas alta, corresponde directamente con los 457.3 Khz (+/-), si subo o bajo la amplitud decrece.
EDITO: Empleé la protoboard para de una manera rápida llegar a conseguir los valores y que la antena entre en resonancia.
cuando ya esté todo OK, haré la PCB, (se supone mejorarán los valores).
Ahora ¿debería hacer que esta señal se amplifique?.
Para concretar, la bobina lleva cuatro "cablecitos", estañe juntos los dos que salian del centro y deje los otros dos como extremos de la bobina, posteriormente medí inductancia y me arrojó 303uH.
Luego, hice ese esquema que has posteado, bueno siguiendo las explicaciones de Daniel que son las mismas, y en paralelo puse dos capacitores cerámicos de 150 y de 220pf, en paralelo con el variable, lo he sacado de la protoboard, para medir con que capacidad se ha quedado ajustado y me arroja 13/14pf.


----------



## telera (Feb 8, 2021)

He encontrado en la red, este esquema, la parte inferior izda., ya la tenemos hecha, que correspondería al circuito tanque de resonancia de la antena, y el resto, entiendo que debe ser para amplificar la señal.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 8, 2021)

telera dijo:


> He encontrado en la red, este esquema, la parte inferior izda., ya la tenemos hecha, que correspondería al circuito tanque de resonancia de la antena, y el resto, entiendo que debe ser para amplificar la señal.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261973


Huuuuuum eso arriba mas parece  un diseño raro de Oscilador de RF.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2021)

Yo usaría los del bobinado mas largo, seguramente estará entre los 220uH a 260uH ya que ese bobinado consiste una bobina resonante con el capacitor variable de sintonía con un link de pocas vueltas acoplado al lado frio de la bobina para entrar con la señales a la primera etapa del receptor(por eso los 4 cables(dos de la bobina mas dos del link).

Con un capacitor estándar de 560pF necesitas una inductancia de 220uH para que este alrededor de los 457KHz(mira el esquema que subí, de la medición)

Si los datos de capacidad son precisos la inductancia se te subió de 303uH que mediste a 315uH porque si no, no dan las cuentas para el punto de resonancia o mediste mal los capacitores.

Precisamente para evitar dificultades futuras sugería que descartaras el protoboard y las conexiones cortas que es la única forma de minimizar los factores externos(capacidades e inductancias parasitas agregadas).

Cuando hagas el PCB también tiene capacidades y inductancias parasitas pero con un  buen diseño se pueden minimizar a valores bajos que influyan en menor medida en el total. 

Te sugiero que no uses un solo capacitor en el PCB en el sistema de sintonía, si no varios en paralelo para que en el conjunto poner capacitores NP0, N750 o P150 de tal forma que ante las variaciones de temperatura el circuito permanezca en sintonía la mayor cantidad de tiempo.

Si te fijas cualquier etapa de FI de los receptores antiguos a transistores es una etapa amplificadora para ese tipo de diseño....sospecho que con un simple transistor un par de resistencias y capacitores la cosa podría andar.

Todo esto adivinando porque jamás vi/opere un aparato de ese tipo y no se la sensibilidad del receptor, etc.  

Coincido con Daniel Lopes en su apreciación, parece mas una etapa realimentada para oscilar que un amplificador.


----------



## telera (Feb 8, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo usaría los del bobinado mas largo, seguramente estará entre los 220uH a 260uH ya que ese bobinado consiste una bobina resonante con el capacitor variable de sintonía con un link de pocas vueltas acoplado al lado frio de la bobina para entrar con la señales a la primera etapa del receptor(por eso los 4 cables(dos de la bobina mas dos del link).
> 
> Con un capacitor estándar de 560pF necesitas una inductancia de 220uH para que este alrededor de los 457KHz(mira el esquema que subí, de la medición)
> 
> ...


Correcto, por probar nada se pierde, pero insisto, en que los actuales tranceptores comerciales, llevan poquísimas vueltas (tal vez 40/50 vueltas sobre la ferrita), eso sí el grosor del hilo tiene mas sección.
Sobre los valores, poco te puedo decir, son los valores que me ha dado el Unit-T 612, para medir capacitancias, está claro que la suma no llega a esos 560pf, (serían 150+220+14= 384+/-pf), y el valor  de la bobina pues los 303uH, ahora subo imagenes.
De hecho los valores de los capacitores son reales (con la salvedad de las tolerancias), son lo que marca, en el cartón, al que estan adheridos (son nuevos), donde si puede haber mas error seria en el variable (por decir algo).
Referente al tema de los cables en el bobinado, la verdad no se muy bien (lado frio o caliente), sobre estos temas poco he estudiado, y lo que voy sacando a base de leer.
Sobre el tema de la protoboar, no dispongo de las PCB "multiagujereadas", que igual venía mejor que la "proto..", y no se me ocurre en que otro lugar hacer las pruebas.
Tambien sobre el tema de los capacitores en paralelo, como veras en la imagen, hay tres, los dos cerámicos y el variable.
Miraré, aqué hacen referencia esas "nomenglaturas", NPO,N75 o P150, conozco los de toda la vida, cerámicos, de poliester, mica, tantalo o electroliticos, la verdad que con esas referencias no los habia oido.
Sobre las etapas de FI, ni he hecho ni he trabajado nunca sobre el tema que nos está tratando, me he ido informando un poco sobre la marcha de la manera que tiene de mezclar el oscilador local con la frecuencia intermedia...etc..etc.., así que me "harto" de mirar esquemas, que me clarifiquen ideas.
sobre el esquema anterior, efectivamente (traducido del ingles) = (En la figura 3.4 se puede encontrar un esquema de este circuito de resonancia y adaptación.).
Por lo demás muchas gracias por vuestra estimable ayuda.
Tampoco tengo prisa, simplemente es un proyecyo personal.


----------



## telera (Feb 8, 2021)

Adjunto alguna imagen de los valoresque he tomado.


estos valores son de la antenac on el cable de cobre de mas sección.
Arroja 58.9 uf.

Aqui la antena de un receptor, de un viejo equipo, se puede apreciar que que los pines centrales estan unidos.
Por cierto, ahora la medida arroja unos valores ligeramente inferiores, ya que he puesto unos cangrejos muy cortos (sobre 15 cmts).


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 8, 2021)

Frio y caliente es como en la imagen, depende del lado de la bobina.

Lo de los capacitores es el coeficiente de variación ante la temperatura
Investiga un poco que es mas fácil que te quede para el futuro.

FI es la frecuencia intermedia se denomina a la/s etapas que son usadas para amplificar/procesar una frecuencia que sale después de una etapa de mezclado previo y es usada en receptores super heterodinos, transceptores, etc.

Antiguamente se popularizo con el advenimiento de los primeros transistores de germanio el receptor de onda larga Spica.

Así como medís los capacitores al ras de las conexiones, quita los cables que tenga la bobina soldados a los pines y prende de estos el medidor. En frecuencias mas altas con esas conexiones vas a parar a la "banquina" con la medición.

Aquí parte de su esquema y la FI trabaja en 455KHz.


Me parece que esa medición de 58uH no puede corresponder a la bobina de mayor cantidad de vueltas. Algo no esta bien.

Deberías sacar un esquema de como están conectadas si ese es un aparato comercial, al menos la parte de las bobinas y su sistema resonante si lo usa.


----------



## telera (Feb 8, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Frio y caliente es como en la imagen, depende del lado de la bobina.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261993
> Lo de los capacitores es el coeficiente de variación ante la temperatura
> Investiga un poco que es mas fácil que te quede para el futuro.
> ...


Nop...No, esa medición corresponde a la bobina de menos vueltas, la otra bobina de cable mas fino con muchas vueltas, será que antiguamente habia transceptores que operaban en dos frecuencias, la de 457 Khz, y otra de 2.2khz, y me imagino que esa bobina corresponderá a la de 2.2khz, hasta que salio la nueva normativa, y ya todos operan en una unica frecuencia de 457Khz.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2021)

Desconozco el tema como ya te aclare, lo que si se con certeza es que si quieres emitir en 2.2KHz, colocas un parlante o resonador piezgo eléctrico y no es necesario colocar ningún conjunto bobina/antena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Desconozco el tema como ya te aclare, lo que si se con certeza es que si quieres emitir en 2.2KHz, colocas un parlante o resonador piezgo eléctrico y no es necesario colocar ningún conjunto bobina/antena.


? Quizaz en realidad  no serias 220 KHz o 202KHz ?
No veo mucho sentido en transmitir un sinal de frequenzia tan baja (2,2KHz) magnecticamente hablando ( anoser que sea una comunicación inalanbrica de un submarino ) , Jajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 9, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Quizaz en realidad  no serias 220 KHz o 202KHz ?
> No veo mucho sentido en transmitir un sinal de frequenzia tan baja (2,2KHz) magnecticamente hablando ( anoser que sea una comunicación inalanbrica de un submarino ) , Jajajajajajajajaja!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Como por motivos de diferencia regulatoria no había estandarización en la frecuencia, prontamente aparecen dispositivos de doble frecuencia (457 kHz y 2.275 kHz), como el Pieps en Austria, el Ortovox F2 en Alemánia, y el ARVA 4000 en Francia.

No es hasta principios de los 90, que el Comité Europeo de Normalización, basado en recomendaciones del Comisión Internacional de Rescate Alpino (ICAR / IKAR) pide a los fabricantes que interrumpieran la producción de frecuencias dobles y usaran solo la monofrecuencia de 457 kHz ± 100 Hertz.

Posteriormente hubo, otra regulación.

Edito:Transceptor de avalancha - Avalanche transceiver - qaz.wiki


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Como por motivos de diferencia regulatoria no había estandarización en la frecuencia, prontamente aparecen dispositivos de doble frecuencia (457 kHz y 2.275 kHz),"


?Peeero 2.275KHz no serias lo mismo que  2,275MHz ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 9, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Peeero 2.275KHz no serias lo mismo que  2,275MHz ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Puesssss, si, sería lo mismo, pero es la gran duda que siempre he tenido, si esa frecuencia era de 2.2k oooo 2.2Mhz.
Mi pregunta sería, ¿a esa frecuencia, se podría generar una corriente magnetica, lo suficientemente fuerte como para localizar a una persona enterrada a 2 Mts?, a ¿una distancia de 60/70 mts?...... en fín nosé, solo pregunto.
Lo que no tengo duda, que vosotros tenéis más conocimientos que yo...... 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Puesssss, si, sería lo mismo, pero es la gran duda que siempre he tenido, si esa frecuencia era de 2.2k oooo 2.2Mhz.
> Mi pregunta sería, ¿a esa frecuencia, se podría generar una corriente magnetica, lo suficientemente fuerte como para localizar a una persona enterrada a 2 Mts?, a ¿una distancia de 60/70 mts?...... en fín nosé, solo pregunto.
> Lo que no tengo duda, que vosotros tenéis más conocimientos que yo...... 🤣 🤣 🤣e


Bueno ,realmente es bien dudoso , o sea 2.2 KHz es igual a 2,2MHz y 2,2KHz es igual a 2200Hz.
Es muy diferente punto de coma en matemactica , hasta onde se lo punto es una indicación de milhar y coma no .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2021)

YankeeLand usan también el punto como coma . . . 


Incluso llaman mil millones al billón . . .  vaya problema en lo comercial


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> YankeeLand usan también el punto como coma . . .


SIiiiiiii , es verdad y eso acaba generando muchas dudas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2021)

Yo entiendo 2.275KHz que es 2Mhz mas 275KHz y es una frecuencia con mas alcance en distancia que la de 457KHz posiblemente por eso se opto por la otra de mas corto alcance ya que no es un parámetro deseable en un entorno donde coexistan mas de una señal próxima para discriminar su dirección.

Si tomas en cuenta que a 2.2MHz usa una bobina de casi 60uH para cuatro veces menos frecuencia(457KHz) seguramente usara cuatro veces mas inductancia o sea 240uH que esta dentro de los parámetros que vengo indicando(220uH a 260uH).

Es muy fácil determinar cual usan para que uso ya que desprendes uno de los cables de una de las bobina y ves cual de los dos sistema dejo de funcionar.

Me fije detenidamente en la imagen del aparato comercial y hay ejemplos de los capacitores que antes te indique.


----------



## telera (Feb 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo entiendo 2.275KHz que es 2Mhz mas 275KHz y es una frecuencia con mas alcance en distancia que la de 457KHz posiblemente por eso se opto por la otra de mas corto alcance ya que no es un parámetro deseable en un entorno donde coexistan mas de una señal próxima para discriminar su dirección.
> 
> Si tomas en cuenta que a 2.2MHz usa una bobina de casi 60uH para cuatro veces menos frecuencia(457KHz) seguramente usara cuatro veces mas inductancia o sea 240uH que esta dentro de los parámetros que vengo indicando(220uH a 260uH).
> 
> ...


Ahora me he fijado mas detenidamente, y casi todos son de esas expecificaciones, luego lleva de tántalo, y muy poquitos electrolíticos y cerámicos, bueno y el que tu comentas de styroflex.
A no ser, (que es otra duda), que empleasen una bobina para emisión y otra para recepción.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2021)

Les dejo este dato para una mejor comprensión de los números.


----------



## telera (Feb 9, 2021)

A ver, para aclararme un poco, necesito solamente amplificar la señal ASK, para despues llevarla a la antena, éste sería el siguiente paso ¿no?.
Porque no necesito (de momento) generar un oscilador local, eso sería una vez concluida la parte emisora, y entiendo (no sé si con buen criterio), que realizar oscilador local formaría parte de la etapa receptora.


----------



## J2C (Feb 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> A ver, para aclararme un poco, necesito solamente amplificar la señal ASK, para despues llevarla a la antena, este sería el siguiente paso ¿no?.
> .....


@telera correcto, incluso ya tienes la bobina y los valores aproximados de los capacitores a utilizar en el colector del transistor de salida.




telera dijo:


> .....
> Porque no necesito (de momento) generar un oscilador local, eso sería una vez concluida la parte emisora, y entiendo (no sé si con buen criterio), que realizar oscilador local formaría parte de la etapa receptora.


Doblemente correcto, supongo que una vez que termines y pruebes con algún receptor real lo que has diseñado pasarías a esa nueva etapa de realizar un receptor.

En mi opinión y parafraseando a un director técnico de un equipo de futbol: "Paso a Paso"!!!



Saludos, JuanKa.


----------



## telera (Feb 9, 2021)

No se que pensareis de este circuito amplificador, la cuestion es que según la simulación veo que practicamente no me amplifica la señal.


Si, anulo C3 y meto la señal directamente entre R16 y C14, si que me amplifica.
No sé que pensareis.
Lo que pasa, que este amplificador está pensado para que la impedancia interna del amplificador este acorde con la carga de salida, yyyyyy, resulta, que la carga de salida está para un altavoz de 8Ohm, lo ideal sería recomponerlo para la carga de la bobina.
Buafff, Q7 y Q8 amplifican cada seno, positivo y negativo, así que en este caso no me valdría.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> No se que pensareis de este circuito amplificador, la cuestion es que según la simulación veo que practicamente no me amplifica la señal.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262101
> 
> Si, anulo C3 y meto la señal directamente entre R16 y C14, si que me amplifica.
> ...


!Caro Don telera ese amplificador es para uso en  Audio y NO para RF !
Por eso que el NO te amplifica , quizaz ese amplificador puede responde hasta unos 100KHz maximos y casi nada a 457KHz ! .
Peeeeero la salida es mas sinples que puedes pensar , mira con un transistor 2N2222 de preferenzia con encapsulado mectalico puedes testear algo .
Por ejenplo en la salida del conector "J2" ustedes pones dos puertas inversoras en serie como paso ayslador del dibisor 74LS161 .
En la salida de la segunda puerta inversora conectas un resistor de 1Kohms en paralelo con un capacitor de 1nF ( ceramico disco) , ese viejo truco Indio es mas conocido como rede de "Speed Up" y sirve para acelerar los tienpos de On y Off del transitor.
En la otra punta dese paralelo "R y C" ustedes conecta a la Base del transistor 2N2222 , lo Emisor a la tierra o masa y lo Colector ustedes conecta a la toma de la bobina transmissora.
La otra punta estrema de la bobina transmissora ( lado de menor espiras hasta la toma conectada a lo Colector del transistor) ustedes conecta a lo +Vcc y no olvide del capacitor de desacople de RF para masa o tierra ( 100nF) en ese punto .
!Listo ,  con auxilio de un receptor prolijo a receber ese tipo de sinal y cercano de la bobina transmissora mire si ese receptor logra identifica como un "beacon" valido.
Despues debes hacer lo teste de alcançe a la redonda.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 9, 2021)

@telera si no entiendes lo que te indica @Daniel Lopes yo para mañana lo dibujo y posteo. Se que para ti son las 2AM.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 10, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @telera si no entiendes lo que te indica @Daniel Lopes yo para mañana lo dibujo y posteo. Se que para ti son las 2AM.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


OK, J2C, con estas explicaciones, procuraré seguir los pasos y trataré de montarlo, ya comentaré que resultados obtengo.
Antes hay que ir a trabajar....


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2021)

Telera ante todo disculpa mi caligrafía, esta es la idea de @Daniel Lopes con el agregado de una resistencia base emisor del 2N2222





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola JuanKa gracias, por la ayuda e interés.
Mira yo me había confeccionado este esquema partiendo tambien de las explicaciones de Daniel, ahora lo cotejo con el tuyo a ver si lo he entendido bien.



Ya veo *QU*e no esta bien, ahaaa, colector, zona intermedia.


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2021)

@telera igual antes de pasar a la etapa de hacer el circuito impreso espera los comentarios de Daniel que es muy rápido en eso, si bien tengo experiencia, él tiene más junto con prácticas !!!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola a todos , lo dibujo de Don ricbevi si queda casi 100% OK ,solamente olvidaste del capacitor de desacople de RF para masa o tierra ( 100nF) en lo punto de alimentación +Vcc ,  y aun no creo que  sea nesesario lo resistor de 470Ohmios entre la Base y Emisor del transistor 2N2222 , pero tanbien ese resistor puede si sener testeado sin problemas algun.
Caro Don telera casi acertaste 100% en tu dibujo , anoser que olvidaste de que lo Colector de transistor 2N2222 en realidad es conectado en la toma de la bobina y no en su estremo.
Recordese que te ensiñei que la alimentación +Vcc si queda en lo devanado de menor espiras hasta lo Colector y del capacitor de desacople de RF para masa o tierra ( 100nF) en ese punto .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 10, 2021)

Hola a todos, y gracias por el interés.
Aquí, os adjunto unas imagenes, las dos primeras, está transmitiendo con la antena de un transceptor comercial, y las dos siguientes con la antena de AM, ya me comentareís que os parece, aunque no está del todo 100%, ya que la distancia maxima de detección ronda unos 20/25 mts, puesto como receptor otro transceptor comercial.




Estas siguientes dos, son con la antena de AM.





Ya sé, que hay que mejorar las conexiones y cableados, ahora es solamente una prueba rápida, para que veaís, como va el "tema".
Sería interesante poder comprar antenas ya resonantes a 457Khz, pero con esto de los "chinos", y que hay que hacer pedido mínimo de XXXX miles, ya uno se pierde.
EDITO: Por cierto mirar éste, que antena lleva y las vueltas..... son muy pocas.
Lo que sí me parece significativo, es la amplitud,en las transmisiones con la antena comercial, tengo la escala del "Oscilo" a 2V, y con la de AM está a 10V, ya que sino se me iría el espectro.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 10, 2021



J2C dijo:


> @telera igual antes de pasar a la etapa de hacer el circuito impreso espera los comentarios de Daniel que es muy rápido en eso, si bien tengo experiencia, él tiene más junto con prácticas !!!!!
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Ok.. perfecto, sip, no te preocupes, esperaré, a que todo este OK, y cuando lo creaís, conveniente empezaré con el PCB.
Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Feb 10, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ........  y aun no creo que  sea nesesario lo resistor de 470Ohmios entre la Base y Emisor del transistor 2N2222 , pero tanbien ese resistor puede si sener testeado sin problemas algun.
> .......



Daniel la resistencia de 470 Ohms la coloque por que en la lógica TTL y TTL LS el 0 (cero) no siempre es 0.0 V, de esa forma me aseguro que si el 0 = 0.6V a la base del 2N2222 le lleguen apenas 0.2 V y no este proximo a conducir.

También se puede atender a ese problema colocando un 1N4148/1N4002 en serie entre emisor y masa del transistor.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2021)

Don telera NO olvide deponer lo  capacitor de desacople de RF ( 100nF) entre lo lado "frio" de la bobina de Antena (+Vcc ) y lo Colector del transistor si queda conectado a la toma de la bobina y NO en algun estremo desa!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 10, 2021



J2C dijo:


> "También se puede atender a ese problema colocando un 1N4148/1N4002 en serie entre emisor y masa del transistor."
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


!Tienes toda razón , pero no pudemos  olvidar de un capacitor de desacople de RF en paralelo con ese diodo sugerido !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 11, 2021)

Haced el favor, si me podeís confirmar si he colocado bien el condensador de desacoplo de 100nf que comenta Daniel.


Por cierto, en la otra "punta" de la bobina, ¿no vá conectado nada?.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 11, 2021)

Esta bien el capacitor(no se si es suficiente) del lado "frio" y no va nada en el otro extremo "caliente" de la bobina.


----------



## J2C (Feb 11, 2021)

@telera *C3* está bien conectado, cuando hagas el impreso que quede lo más próximo a la conexión de la bobina.

En cambio *R5* no va en el emisor de *Q1*, sino que iría entre base y masa, en este punto y como le di otra opción a Daniel, no sabría decirte cual le ha parecido mejor.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Haced el favor, si me podeís confirmar si he colocado bien el condensador de desacoplo de 100nf que comenta Daniel.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262169
> 
> Por cierto, en la otra "punta" de la bobina, ¿no vá conectado nada?.


Hola a todos , caro Don telera debes quitar fuera  lo resistor "R5" y conectar lo Emisor del transistor "Q1" directamente a la tierra o masa.
Puedes esperimentar al azar poner lo resistor "R5" entre Base y Emissor del "Q1".
Para sintonizar correctamente lo capacitor ayustable de resonancia de la Bobina Osciladora puedes conectar la sonda del Osciloscopio en la otra Bobina que si queda devanada en la misma varilla de Ferrite donde  esa NO es conectada a nada.
Ayuste lo Trimmer ( capacitor ayustable ) para maximo sinal pico a pico en esa segunda Bobina . eso corresponde directamente al maximo campo magnectico generado.
Muy inportante cheque si hay realmente un punto de maximo sinal cuando ayusta lo Trimmer , o sea hay un punto bien definido en lo ayuste del Trimmer y NO cuando el si queda todo abierto (minima capacitancia ) o cuando todo cerriado ( maxima capacitancia) .
Lo punto ideal serias mas o menos al centro de ayuste del Trimmer .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

Quería comentarles, (no se que les parecerá), si podríamos empezar por la etapa de recepción, de momento estoy a la espera de que me contesten de china a ver si puedo conseguir, 3 antenas de ferrita, resonantes a 457, (siempre será mejor que la actual), y entre que se necesita un pedido mínimo y entre que parece que hablas con un robot (jajajajajaj), no sé en que quedará, por lo tanto y mientras tanto, podríamos empezar con la recepción.
O, por el contrario, ¿merece la pena terminar esta etapa y hacer PCB, antes de comenzar la recepción?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2021)

Bueno , jo personalmente buscaria por viejos radios portateis ( alimentados a pilas) ya desquaçados en alguna charrataria o mismo en algun Taller especializado en mantenimiento de equipos de Radio y recilaria su Antena de Ferrite.
Ahora cuanto a lo posto receptor ese seguramente vaias a sener otro hilo.........................................................
Tengo un mestre que a muuuuchos años atraz me dice : "Hacer un bueno receptor es mucho mas dificil que hacer un bueno transmissor" , y el realmente sienpre estuve cierto !
No penses que estoy te desanimando o desaconsejando a hacer un posto receptor , solamente te digo que vaias sener mas dificil que fue lo transmissor.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok, Daniel, sip...trataré de buscar mas ferritas y hacer mas pruebas, pero si consigo comprar ya antenas de ferrita a 1 Euro, y encima resonantes... jajajajaj, bueno es broma.
Referente al transmisor, sip, ya sé, reconozco, que es/será mucho más difícil, peeeeeeero, si estáis dispuesto a ayudarme y guiarme como con el transmisor, (si no hubiese sido  vuestra ayuda, igual no lo habría conseguido), ¿podemos intentarlo?.
EDITO: Para empezar debería hacer un oscilador local de 455 KHz ¿es correcto?.
            Una pregunta, ¿me serviría la etapa amplificadora que tengo?, o necesito hacer una etapa amplificadora con mosfet, antes de llevar las dos señales al mezclador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, Daniel, sip...trataré de buscar mas ferritas y hacer mas pruebas, pero si consigo comprar ya antenas de ferrita a 1Euro, y encima resonantes... jajajajaj, bueno es broma.
> Referente al transmisor, sip, ya sé, reconozco, que es/será mucho más difícil, peeeeeeero, si estaís dispuesto a ayudarme y guiarme como con el transmisor, (si no hubiese sido  vuestra ayuda, igual no lo habría conseguido), ¿podemos intentarlo?.
> EDITO: Para empezar debería hacer un oscilador local de 455Khz ¿es correcto?.


!Bueno , cuanto a lo receptor ya te adelanto que montagens esperimentales en protoboard NO te anda !
Vaias tener que montar casi todo lo proyecto  esperimentalmente en lo estilo "Manhattan" , ese tema ya fue muy bien discutido aca mismo por ese Foro , hay que buscar y leer bien detenidamente .
Ese estilo de montagen rapida para fines de esperimentos y desahollos logra fornir ejelentes resultados en RF , cosa casi inpossible cuando si enpleya lo protoboard.
Ahora hablemos del posto receptor , Como Antena debes buscar por la misma que es enpleyada en lo transmissor , despues debes poner dos estagios amplificadores de RF y entre eses dos estagios debes enpleyar transformadores de FI que ande en 455KHz.
Los transformadores de FI en 455KHz posuen un tornillo colorido que permite ayustar su frequenzia de trabajo en un cierto rango de frequenzias .
Como muy afortunadamente 457KHz es bien cercano a 455KHz eses transformadores van funcionar de 10 , bastando un leve toque en su tornillo de ayuste.
Eses transformadores de FI pueden sener sacados de viejos y desquaçados radios AM portateis.
Bueno , despues de bien amplificado lo debil sinal recebido por la Antena de ferrite por los dos pasos amplificadores ese sinal es enbiado a un mesclador que tanbien recibe lo oscilador local de 455KHz .
Lo mesclador tiene en su salida dos sinales : (RF + OL) y (RF - OL) donde RF es lo sinal recebido y OL es lo oscilador local de batido.
Como RF-OL es : 457KHz - 455KHz = 2Khz , dos kilohercios son bien audibles por quedarse bien al cientro de la banda audible.
Asi debemos filtrar la subtración aclarada y enbiar a un amplificador de Audio que por su ves enbia a un Altavoz ( altoparlante) .
Puedes tanbien diseñar una interface para indicación luminosa com Leds.
Despues hay tanbien que diseñar un circuito que permita medir la intensidad relactiva del sinal recebido para puder determinar la distancia que si queda nuestro "alvo".
Vaias tener bastante trabajo para concluir ese proyecto.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

Y si usamos un NE612/NE602 como mezclador/demodulador?


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Y si usamos un NE612/NE602 como mezclador/demodulador?
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Hola JuanKa.
He visto, en los muchos tutoriales y proyectos que hay por la red, que suelen emplear (me suena al que tu haces referencia), un IC, como mezclador, así que como vosotros veais más fácil/asequible el proyecto.
Aunque si soy sincero, me seduce la idea, de los filtros pasabanda, con su FI, su amplificador....etc..etc.. (aunque entiendo que puede resultar más problemático).
Lo que pretendo (casi siempre), es que a la vez que me planteo un proyecto, aprender cuanto mas mejor en la totalidad de su desarrollo (vosotros en esto me llevaís ventaja), así que no sé, lo que creaís más oportuno, al final, es un proyecto de TODOS.


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola JuanKa.
> He visto, en los muchos tutoriales y proyectos que hay por la red, que suelen emplear (me suena al que tu haces referencia), un IC, como mezclador, así que como vosotros veais más fácil/asequible el proyecto.
> Aunque si soy sincero, me seduce la idea, de los filtros pasabanda, con su FI, su amplificador....etc..etc.. (aunque entiendo que puede resultar más problemático).
> Lo que pretendo (casi siempre), es que a la vez que me planteo un proyecto, aprender cuanto mas mejor en la totalidad de su desarrollo (vosotros en esto me llevaís ventaja), así que no sé, lo que creaís más oportuno, al final, es un proyecto de TODOS.



Telera la idea de las dos etapas Amplificadoras de Rf con las bobinas de FI de los receptores comunes me parece bárbara, ya que mi sugerencia del NE/SA 612/602 junto a una bobina de FI cumple la función de oscilador y demodulador en un solo componente.

Hay que tener en cuenta si lo puedes adquirir en tu zona, del precio del mismo, etc.

Solo tire una idea en el avance de construcción del Receptor mientras esperas por la bobina para terminar el Tx y diseñar la PCI.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2021)

Hola a todos , puder usar un CI tipo SA602 o 612 es sinplesmente barbaro , no lo citei aun porque no se de la disponibilidad en lo mercado local  especializado en conponentes electronicos  ( o comprar el en tiendas Chinas Online).
Realmente con ese CI es possible construir lo mesclador y oscilador de batido con un unico tiro jajajajajjajajajajaja!.
Ya como elemento de control del oscilador local penso en un resonador ceramico de 455KHz que hay en algunos telemandos como clock ( relogio).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

OK, he estado mirando aquí en España, y se puede conseguir sin problemas los integrados que comentaís, a un precio relativamente barato, sobre los 2 euros.




¿Que integrado os parece la mejor opción?
Por cierto, dispongo de varios resonadores cerámicos a 455Khz.

SA612
SA602


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

Telera realmente son lo mismo, hace 30 años o más cuando los diseñaron (creo que Plessey) realmente tenían diferencia.

Actualmente no creo que algún fabricante se tome la molestia de hacer los dos modelos, de segura solo imprimen el mejor (apenas se diferencian) en la oblea.

una vez encapsulados los marcan con los tipos distintos y te cobran uno mas caro que el otro. Para el uso que le daras le sobra paño ya que el oscilador puede funcionar hasta 200 MHz y el mezclador hasta 500 MHz.

Adjunto ambas datasheet's



Saludos, JuanKa.-

Edito: Cuando efectues la compra ten cuidado ya que puede venir en encapsulado DIL8 o SSOP8


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

Sip...si, correcto, estos que he puesto es de estructura SMD, (igual solo disponen de este tipo de encapsulado), pero bueno que es igual, sino preparo una mini "board" con salida de "pines", o incluso si el "footprint", de la libreria es en SMD, tampoco habría problemas (casi mejor), me evito taladrar...


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

*Off topic ON*

Telera que programa usas para el diseño de las PCI?, yo por ejemplo uso el Eagle 6.3.0 aunque poseo una versión posterior.

*Off topic OFF*


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> *Off topic ON*
> 
> Telera que programa usas para el diseño de las PCI?, yo por ejemplo uso el Eagle 6.3.0 aunque poseo una versión posterior.
> 
> *Off topic OFF*


Pues mira, tengo el Eagle, el Proteus y el Multisim..... empecé con el Eagle, me pasé al Proteus y ya comenté cuando empecé este proyecto que me instalé el Multisim, y como suele ocurrir siempre....jajajajajaj, manejar un 5% cada uno, ahhh, y empecé hace muchos años con el Protel (Altium actual), este último sin lugar a dudas es el mejor, pero para mí ya es demasiado, se me escapa.
Además lo tengo instalado (Eagle), pero no sé ni que versión tengo (voy a mirar).
Edito: tengo la 7.6.0


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

El Proteus y el Multisim tienen la posibilidad de simular, cosa que el Eagle no posee.


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> El Proteus y el Multisim tienen la posibilidad de simular, cosa que el Eagle no posee.


Okis, sip, seguramente utilizaría posteriormente el Proteus por esa particularidad.
Acabo de mirar las librerias del "Proteus" y puedo disponer de los dos "Footprint" (DIL8 o SSOP8), así que perfecto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 12, 2021

Ya he hecho el pedido, he pedido cuatro IC, iba a pedir 5, pero como van en multiplos de "2", pues he cogido dos "packs" total 4.
en 24/48 horas los tengo.
Bueno que es fin de semana, así que para Lunes/Martes. Este Nº ref. fabric.:SA612AD/01,112.
Al final los he cogido AQUI más baratos que en MOUSER, (que los portes eran muy caros).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don telera te dejo aca un bueno enlaçe : Direct Conversion Receiver: making friends with the Signetics SA602
Es un receptor de conbersión directa que sirve como ejenplo de diseño para tu posto receptor , logico que nesecitas de algunas modificaciones para te atiender ao contento , pero eso vamos resolvendo con lo pasar del tienpo y de tu dudas a respecho de como proceder.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 12, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don telera te dejo aca un bueno enlaçe : Direct Conversion Receiver: making friends with the Signetics SA602
> Es un receptor de conbersión directa que sirve como ejenplo de diseño para tu posto receptor , logico que nesecitas de algunas modificaciones para te atiender ao contento , pero eso vamos resolvendo con lo pasar del tienpo y de tu dudas a respecho de como proceder.
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Gracias Daniel, " que tio"  estás siempre al pié del cañon.
POr cierto, me gustaría poner un diodo "led", en el transmisor que a la vez que está en Ton, se encendiese.
¿Puedo añadirlo con una reistencia de 220 Ohms, en el pin 11, del 74LS161?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2021)

Puedes poner un diodo LED de alto brillo ( eso porque el nesecita de menos curriente aun para generar una buena luminosidad) mas un resistor de limitación de curriente en serie  y conectar els directamente  a lo pino 3 del LM555 para masa .
Estube pensando y te recomendo altamente a buscar por un filtro pasa banda ( o pasa canal ) centrado en 2KHz con una  banda pasante bien angosta lo cuanto possible for .
Ese filtro debe sener hecho basado en amplificaodores operacionales (Amp Op) y quedarse entre la salida del mesclador SA602 y la entrada del amplificador de Audio que es conectado al Altavoz.
Su función es agregar una ejelente selectividad a tu posto receptor de modo efectivamente  rejectar interferencias molestas altamente indesejables .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Feb 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> .......
> POr cierto, me gustaría poner un diodo "led", en el transmisor que a la vez que está en Ton, se encendiese.
> ¿Puedo añadirlo con una reistencia de 220 Ohms, en el pin 11, del 74LS161?


Yo lo colocaria siempre con la resistencia en la unión de *U4A* y *U4B* pines 2 y 3 para no alterar nada del 74LS161 que tanto trabajo te dio hacerlo funcionar bien. La única duda que tengo es conectarlo hacia el +VDD.

​


Daniel el receptor que sugeriste en tu post #188 esta muy bueno, incluso yo le agregaria a la entrada una etapa amplificadora con un transistor NPN o TEC usando una bobina de FI entre ese amplificador y el SA602, no olvidemos que a la entrada deberá usar una bobina igual a la usada en la salida del transmisor.


También podemos usar una de las bobinas de FI, posiblemente quitándole el capacitor que suelen tener en paralelo, como bobina del oscilador del SA602. El circuito del "clarificador" con el 1N4002/4007 no es necesario que sea tan amplio ya que el potenciómetro de sintonia solo debe ajustarlo para oír el tono que sea más cómodo para quien use el receptor.


Cualquier cosa para mañana realizo un esquema a mano de lo que intento decir.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 13, 2021)

Una pregunta, ¿qué frecuencias de corte me recomendais para el filtro pasabanda?, entre 1.5Khz y 2.5Khz por ejemplo?

Sería recomponer estos valores, ya que este circuito esta para 338 Hz y 3386 Hz, ya me direis que os parece.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don Juanka lo CI LM555  puede energizar lo LED y comandar lo 74LS161 muy facilmente porque el tiene una capacidad en fornir curriente por su salida (pino 3) razonable , en realidad  quien vai consumir algo de curriente es lo LED , ya lo 74LS161 casi que nada.
Los problemas anteriores de funcionamento del 74LS161 eran debidos en realidad a una programación equivocada del dbisor por "N".
Bueno cuanto a lo paso receptor , Siiii de pleno acuerdo con tu sugerencia en agregar un o dos pasos amplificadores de RF entre la Antena de Ferrite y lo mesclador SA602 para mejorar la sensibilidad que debe sener muy buena para recebir lo debil senal emitido por lo paso transmissor.
Cuanto a lo oscilador de batido ( ese interno al SA602) yo recomendo canbiar  la bobina osciladora mas o diodo Varicap (1N4007) por un resonador ceramico de 455KHz , asi garantizamos una buena precisión y estabilidad de frequenzia si conparado a un tanque "L y C".
Cuanto a lo filtro pasa banda ( o pasa canal) que sugeri ese debe tener la banda pasante lo mas angosta possible , una ves que tanto la frequenzia de transmissón ( RF) como la frequenzia del oscilador de batido (OL)  en lo paso receptor son bien precisas , lo tono generado de 2KHz tanbien es preciso quizaz con possibles variaciones en la casa de no maximo centienas de Hercios o meno aun.
Cuanto mas angosto ese filtro de Audio mas selectivo aun es  nuestro receptor ,asi  menos sensible a interfencias esternas  ( ruidos molestos) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 13, 2021



telera dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿qué frecuencias de corte me recomendais para el filtro pasabanda?, entre 1.5Khz y 2.5Khz por ejemplo?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262264
> Sería recomponer estos valores, ya que este circuito esta para 338 Hz y 3386 Hz, ya me direis que os parece.


Hola Don telera , ese filtro arriba si queda un poco largo para tu aplicación , mejor serias redisenar uno con 2KHz de frequenzia central y una banda pasante menor o igual a  1000Hz ( mas o menos 500Hz en torno de 2KHz).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 13, 2021)

Quizá sea de utilidad: FilterLab Filter Design Software

Online: Filter Design Tool o Analog Filter Wizard

Te permite crear un filtro solo con los parámetros que especifiques.


----------



## telera (Feb 13, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Quizá sea de utilidad: FilterLab Filter Design Software
> 
> Online: Filter Design Tool o Analog Filter Wizard
> 
> Te permite crear un filtro solo con los parámetros que especifiques.


Juer, que "caña", muy bueno, ya estoy trasteando con él, otra cosa que sepa configurar los parámetros adecuados para mis necesiadades.
De cualquier manera EXCELENTE.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 13, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don Juanka lo CI LM555  puede energizar lo LED y comandar lo 74LS161 muy facilmente porque el tiene una capacidad en fornir curriente por su salida (pino 3) razonable , en realidad  quien vai consumir algo de curriente es lo LED , ya lo 74LS161 casi que nada.
> Los problemas anteriores de funcionamento del 74LS161 eran debidos en realidad a una programación equivocada del dbisor por "N".
> Bueno cuanto a lo paso receptor , Siiii de pleno acuerdo con tu sugerencia en agregar un o dos pasos amplificadores de RF entre la Antena de Ferrite y lo mesclador SA602 para mejorar la sensibilidad que debe sener muy buena para recebir lo debil senal emitido por lo paso transmissor.
> Cuanto a lo oscilador de batido ( ese interno al SA602) yo recomendo canbiar  la bobina osciladora mas o diodo Varicap (1N4007) por un resonador ceramico de 455KHz , asi garantizamos una buena precisión y estabilidad de frequenzia si conparado a un tanque "L y C".
> ...


Sip...si, correcto Daniel, por eso comentaba de adaptarlo entre 1.5Khz y 2.5Khz, porque empieza muy bajo, y por arriba tambien abre demasiado.
Como comentaba ya estoy, "trasteando".... además en "pa tontus", como dicen por mi tierra, te genera el esquemático y todo.


----------



## telera (Feb 13, 2021)

Así, que bien se hace, no hay que pensar... 🤣 🤣
Con la aplicacion que ha pasado switchxxi.

Este sí, está calculado para 2Khz, entre 1.5Khz y 2.5 Khz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2021)

Mira , los puntos de 1,5KHz y 2,5KHz son puntos de -3dB cuando conparado a la F0 ( 2KHz) , se que no es facil obtener ese valores pero puedes poner dos filtros en serie y lo poder de filtragen es aumentada .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 13, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mira , los puntos de 1,5KHz y 2,5KHz son puntos de -3dB cuando conparado a la F0 ( 2KHz) , se que no es facil obtener ese valores pero puedes poner dos filtros en serie y lo poder de filtragen es aumentada .
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


LO que no entiendo muy bien, es qué en los puntos donde pone 1/2 Vdd, ¿que sería?, si estoy alimentando con 5 Vcc, ¿debo alimentar 2,5 Vdd?
Cunado dices, (puedes poner dos filtros en serie), ¿qué sería poner en mismo filtro seguido dos veces?.... Osea, me explico, el filtro que he subido consta de 4 Opam o lo que es lo mismo un (1) IC Quad Opam tipo LM324, pues en este caso ¿deberia poner dos Opam Quad?
EDITO: Lo que pasa que los valores que salen son muy "literales", habría que buscar valores estandares comerciales lo mas ajustado posible.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 13, 2021)

Eso es un filtro de orden 8, uno de orden 2 (1 opamp) creo que ya alcanza, sino de 4 (2 opamp). Entre los iconos de zoom y la frecuencia de corte, hay una cajita que tiene un numero, bájalo a 2 o 4.



telera dijo:


> LO que no entiendo muy bien, es qué en los puntos donde pone 1/2 Vdd, ¿que sería?, si estoy alimentando con 5 Vcc, ¿debo alimentar 2,5 Vdd?



Si, se conecta a la mitad de la alimentación que posee el opamp para poder usarlo con una fuente simple y ahorrarse de usar una simétrica.



telera dijo:


> EDITO: Lo que pasa que los valores que salen son muy "literales", habría que buscar valores estandares comerciales lo mas ajustado posible.



Solo busca un valor comercial cercano a lo que pide y simula el circuito. Como la señal es la que se usara para oír no creo que sea demasiado critico.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don telera , 1/2 de Vcc puede sener obtenido con un dibisor resistivo conposto por dos resistores  de 10Kohmios y un capacitor de desacople para masa o tierra de unos 220uF.
Cuanto a poner dos filtros en série , si debes poner dos filtros iguales (gemelos) donde la salida del premero en la entrada del segundo.
Como muy afortunadamente ustdes dispoen en las manos de buenos instrumentos de testes y  medidas  puedes armar ese filtro en un protoboard y ensaiarlo para averiguar si los resultados obtenidos son buenos y satisfactorios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 13, 2021)

Acá esta señalado lo del orden del filtro y como quedaría el circuito:


----------



## telera (Feb 13, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Acá esta señalado lo del orden del filtro y como quedaría el circuito:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262268


Aha, okis, perfect, yo lo tenia en (8), por eso me salían 4 Opam (esa referencia hace alusión al tipo de encapsulado, por lo que veo, 4 u 8 pines), sip..sip, así mejor, porque con uno Opam Quad, tipo Lm324, puedes hacer los dos filtros en serie como bien dice Daniel sin problemas.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2021)

!Se ve con muy buena pinta lo filtro arriba !
!Otra dica de Oro , cuando estuver armando filtros de Audio sienpre enpleye capacitores de Poliester mectalizado  o Mylar o Polipropileno !
Capacitores de ceramica tipo disco (lentejas) NO sirven para filtros de audio , solamente como desacople de alimentación  y circuitos resonantes de RF.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 15, 2021)

Mientras me llegan los ICs, he puesto como me comentasteis, un led de alto brillo, en la salida del PIN3, LM555 (PIN 5 LM556), y creo que tiene invertidos los Ton y Off, osea, está más tiempo encendido que apagado, ¿ cuando debería ser al revés nop?.
Aqui os subo un video para que comprobéis.


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Mientras me llegan los ICs, he puesto como me comentasteis, un led de alto brillo, en la salida del PIN3, LM555 (PIN 5 LM556), y creo que tiene invertidos los Ton y Off, osea, está más tiempo encendido que apagado, ¿ cuando debería ser al revés nop?.
> Aqui os subo un video para que comprobéis.


Exacto, esta al reves.

Ya que lo tienes montado en el protoboard prueba como dije en el post *#191*.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 15, 2021)

Elige instalar el led y resistencia que quieras usar y el otro no lo montas.


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Elige instalar el led y resistencia que quieras usar y el otro no lo montas.


Colega no se puede ver el video.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 15, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Colega no se puede ver el video.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Perdón me olvide de marcarlo como de acceso publico...ya esta.


----------



## telera (Feb 20, 2021)

Hola,amigos, no penseis que me he olvidado, simplemente que estos días estoy un poco mas ocupado, ya tengo (hace dias) el SA612, y tengo hecho en la "protoboard", el filtro pasabanda, así que ya comentaremos como enlazar el mezclador con el filtro.
Un saludo


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 20, 2021)

Buscando otra cosa me tope con esto: Beacon Receiver. (Primer diseño).

Tal vez sirva como base para ir modificando. (Aunque, por lo que veo, solo seria un par de valores y el tanque de entrada).

Por las dudas acá dejo la imagen porque la pagina sera dada de baja a fin de año:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Buscando otra cosa me tope con esto: Beacon Receiver. (Primer diseño).
> 
> Tal vez sirva como base para ir modificando. (Aunque, por lo que veo, solo seria un par de valores y el tanque de entrada).
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , mejor aun es lo Sitio donde origino ese gran aporte : Frame INDEX
!Muchissimas gracias Don switchxxi por esa "dica" donde pude encontrar ese maravilloso sitio!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 20, 2021



telera dijo:


> He encontrado en la red, este esquema, la parte inferior izda., ya la tenemos hecha, que correspondería al circuito tanque de resonancia de la antena, y el resto, entiendo que debe ser para amplificar la señal.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261973


Hola a todos , aca al azar encontre un circuito muy semejante a ese posteado arriba , y realmente es un oscilador de RF de diseño raro : LAMBDA DIODE
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , mejor aun es lo Sitio donde origino ese gran aporte : Frame INDEX
> !Muchissimas gracias Don switchxxi por esa "dica" donde pude encontrar ese maravilloso sitio!



Como dice el dueño de la pagina, si te interesa algo: CTRL+S y guarda la pagina. En teoría la pagina la va a dar de baja en diciembre de este año. Una verdadera lastima porque tiene muchas cosas interesantes, la mayoría para los amantes de la RF.


----------



## telera (Feb 20, 2021)

Una pregunta, yo tengo el mezclador SA612, ¿es el mismo, que el SA602?
Otra cosa amigos, si alguno sabe alguna pagina, donde poder adquirir, una antena de ferrita, resonante a la 457Khz, se lo agradecería, he estado mirando en paginas chinas, pero no hacen mas que pedirme expedificaciones de la antena, las cuales ya se las he mandado, pero no acaban de darme el OK, mas que nada había pensado que si adquiría una hecha comercialmente, siempre estaría más próxima a la perfección que una "recauchatada" jajajjajajaj, como decimos por aquí, o hecha por mí, pero si no me queda otra solución, intentaría confeccionarla yo mismo (si soy capaz), con hilo de LITZ, (que debería comprar).


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2021)

Telera el SA612 es exactamente lo mismo que el SA602. En los años 70's que se diseñó ese integrado realmente tenían alguna diferencia en cuanto a la máxima frecuencia que eran capaces de alcanzar, en la actualidad a la única fabrica que lo sigue haciendo no le conviene tener dos diseños para el wafer de silicio así que solo fabrica el mejor y marca según lo que le pidan los clientes. 


Con respecto a la antena si tiene una radio de AM que no uses puedes usar la antena adecuando el capacitor paralelo para sintonizarla correctamente en 457 KHz (es algo que ya realizaste en el transmisor). 

Como dato en los radios portátiles de AM esa antena comienza su sintonía en aprox 550 KHz con el tandem en su máxima capacidad.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 21, 2021)

Muy bueeena, esa pagina switchxxi.
Ahora me pregunto, (me saltan algunas dudas), el Xtal, que sale en el esquemático es de 7.2Mhz, y ¿se supone que es el VCO, nop?, mediante el cual, debe hacer la resta (en mi caso), con la frecuencia de recepcción (457 Khz), dando como resutado la frecuencia heterodina de los 2 Khz, produciendo el tono audible por el "Speaker" en el momento de la recepcción.
Se supone que en mi caso, debo usar un "resonador" de 455Khz, no se si estaré en lo cierto o no.
Luego los valores que aparecen ahí, en el conjunto del esquemático, ¿serían los mismos valores que yo debe emplear? o ¿se supone que debo acondicionar los valores para mi frecuencia?.
No sé, igual este esquemático corresponde para la banda de 40 Mts, de ahí su VCO de 7.2Mhz.
Bueno por preguntar que no quede y perdonar si digo alguna barbaridad......   , a veces lo que uno cree no es lo correcto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 21, 2021

Quiero que le echéis un "ojo", al esquema electrico antes de empezar a hacer el PCB, por si veis algún error.
La bobina de antena, he puesto una bobina de inducción y al final un terminal, donde debe ir realmente la antena de ferrita.


Luego, he realizado un pequeño esquema para adaptar el SA612, a un zócalo y poder trabajar mejor en la protoboar, aunque ya sé DANIEL, que no es la mejor opción los montajes en "placa de pruebas", (según tus consejos), no sé si estaré en lo cierto o no, lo que pretendo primero hasta comprobar que todo funcione (aunque posiblemente con derivas y oscilaciones), y posteriormente hacer un modelo "Manhattan", o directamente ya su PCB, ( no sé que os parecerá).
Lo que tengo realizado sería esto:

Esto sería para el OPAM, LM324, el cuadrúple Opam, pero que al final no lo emplearé ya que, ya que sale mejor el filtro PASABANDA, con el doble OPAM, LM358.
Lo que sí haré, es algo similar para el mezclador y poder trabajar en la "protoboard".


----------



## telera (Feb 21, 2021)

Así me quedaría el PCB general, para mi gusto demasiado grande, sale 100x50mm, lo suyo es que rondase entre 70x30 o así.
Intentaré a ver, si lo puedo reducir un poco más.


EDITO: Ahora me he dado cuenta, las borneras, han quedado para adentro.... , nada que no se pueda arreglar.


----------



## J2C (Feb 21, 2021)

Telera pues vayamos por partes



telera dijo:


> Muy bueeena, esa pagina switchxxi.
> Ahora me pregunto, (me saltan algunas dudas), el Xtal, que sale en el esquemático es de 7.2Mhz, y ¿se supone que es el VCO, nop?, mediante el cual, debe hacer la resta (en mi caso), con la frecuencia de recepcción (457 Khz), dando como resutado la frecuencia heterodina de los 2 Khz, produciendo el tono audible por el "Speaker" en el momento de la recepcción.
> Se supone que en mi caso, debo usar un "resonador" de 455Khz, no se si estaré en lo cierto o no.
> Luego los valores que aparecen ahí, en el conjunto del esquemático, ¿serían los mismos valores que yo debe emplear? o ¿se supone que debo acondicionar los valores para mi frecuencia?.
> ...



Donde esta el Xtal de *7.2 MHz* que es el *O*scilador *L*ocal iría tu resonador de *455 KHz* y posiblemente los valores de *C1* y *C2* no terminen siendo los mismos que deberás usar con el resonador, con respecto a la bobina y el capacitor conectados entre los pines 1 y 2 del integrado deberás usar los adecuados para *457 KHz*.





telera dijo:


> ........
> La bobina de antena, he puesto una bobina de inducción y al final un terminal, donde debe ir realmente la antena de ferrita.
> ...........



Si la antena de ferrita la conectas sobre la bornera *J3* no es necesario que coloques *L1* en el esquema, si para tenerlo más claro tu te recomiendo que *L1* la coloques del otro lado de J3 que mostrara realmente las conexiones de mejor manera




telera dijo:


> .........
> Luego, he realizado un pequeño esquema para adaptar el SA612, a un zócalo y poder trabajar mejor en la protoboar, aunque ya sé DANIEL, que no es la mejor opción los montajes en "placa de pruebas", (según tus consejos), no sé si estaré en lo cierto o no, lo que pretendo primero hasta comprobar que todo funcione (aunque posiblemente con derivas y oscilaciones), y posteriormente hacer un modelo "Manhattan", o directamente ya su PCB, ( no sé que os parecerá).
> Lo que tengo realizado sería esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262696
> ...



Lo mejor sería utilizar una plaqueta del tipo que muestra la página de 2.5 * 2 cm y usar un zócalo  *DIL de 2 * 4* para colocar el integrado, la sección del LM358/LM324 la pùedes montar sin ningún problema sobre la protoboard




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 21, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Donde esta el Xtal de *7.2 MHz* que es el *O*scilador *L*ocal iría tu resonador de *455 KHz* y posiblemente los valores de *C1* y *C2* no terminen siendo los mismos que deberás usar con el resonador, con respecto a la bobina y el capacitor conectados entre los pines 1 y 2 del integrado deberás usar los adecuados para *457 KHz*.



Me ganaron de mano . En la imagen tienes las ecuaciones para calcular los capacitores asociados con el cristal. Igual hay que probar, no se si esa ecuación sirve tanto como para cristales de cuarzo como para los cerámicos. Con probar no se pierde nada.

Solo ten presente que la frecuencia, en la ecuación, está en MHZ, osea que tu debes usar 0.455 MHZ.

Los demás valores a cambiar son los que respectan a la bobina y el capacitor, osea al circuito tanque de la entrada, que si, debe estar sintonizada a 457KHZ. El resto no debería ser problema y quizás funcionen perfecto tal cual están.


----------



## telera (Feb 21, 2021)

Ok, perfect, tomo nota de las recomendaciones que me haceis.
Al final, stoy haciendo en Proteus, el esquemático en SMD, quiero reducirlo todo lo que pueda, para que entre en una caja (similar al original DVA, SKADI), creado en el año 1968.
Peeeero, con la salvedad que sea funcional, y sin no, pues lo conseguido ya es bastante para hacer balizas de busqueda y entreno.
Todo GRACIAS, a vuestra estimable ayuda.


EDITO: Se me olvidaba, en el diseño he empleado capacitores de poliester, o me recomendais utilizar los cerámicos?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 21, 2021)

No se por qué me gusta mas esa radio baliza que las que tienen pantallitas de colores. Quizá porqué parece un aparato de espías o, porqué de solo verlo, ya parece un kit de supervivencia, incluso sin saber que es.


----------



## J2C (Feb 21, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, perfect, tomo nota de las recomendaciones que me haceis.
> Al final, stoy haciendo en Proteus, el esquemático en SMD, quiero reducirlo todo lo que pueda, para que entre en una caja (similar al original DVA, SKADI), creado en el año 1968.
> Peeeero, con la salvedad que sea funcional, y sin no, pues lo conseguido ya es bastante para hacer balizas de busqueda y entreno.
> .......


Y si fuese de un tamaño similar a un paquete de cigarrillos que tienen aproximadamente 10 * 5 * 2 cm?, digo para tener una referencia mejor

​
No es tan grande y se puede llevar en cualquier bolsillo de la ropa interior de quien sale de travesía.




telera dijo:


> ........
> EDITO: Se me olvidaba, en el diseño he empleado capacitores de poliester, o me recomendais utilizar los cerámicos?


Para todo lo que es desacople de alimentaciones de los integrados se debe usar cerámicos de .1uF/1uF que las plaquetas a reciclar están por grandes cantidades.

Para lo que es sintonía de bobinas, de señales de radio, accesorios de osciladores a xtal deberían ser cerámicos del tipo NPO en lo posible para que los cambios de temperatura no afecten su valor y los circuitos no se corran de frecuencia.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 22, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Y si fuese de un tamaño similar a un paquete de cigarrillos que tienen aproximadamente 10 * 5 * 2 cm?, digo para tener una referencia mejor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262713​
> No es tan grande y se puede llevar en cualquier bolsillo de la ropa interior de quien sale de travesía.
> ...


Bueeeno, tampoco estaría mal, pensándolo bien, tampoco es tan grande, y guarda, como bien dices, un tamaño acorde para poder transportar pegado al cuerpo, sin que llegue a molestar.


----------



## telera (Feb 24, 2021)

Bueeeno, pues despues de darle vueltas , el primer OPAM del LM358 me filtraba la senoidal, pero el segundo no acababa de obtener salida, y el poco rato que disponía, pues a "darle vueltas"..., incluso había cambiado de OPAM, pensando que a lo mejor el segundo estuviese "petado", perooooo, que vá, al final como pasa siempre con estas cosas, una conexión que se me había pasado.



Al no disponer de valores exactos, pues me ha tocado ir añadiendo en serie resistencias hasta conseguir los valores acordes.
Como se puede ver, satura un poco, pero ¿se podría quedar así?, que los expertos comenten.


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2021)

Telera si esa seria la señal de 2 KHz que escucharias, la saturación (distorsión) solo molestarán a tu oído.

Con respecto a los valores de resistencia no te preocupes mientras trabajas sobre la protoboard, si mas adelante lo pasaras a circuito impreso y/o lo distribuirás en tu grupo de búsqueda podrás tratar de adquirir resistencias con valores mas aproximados.

Lo importante es el avance de esa etapa para estar mas cerca del fin del proyecto.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Al no disponer de valores exactos, pues me ha tocado ir añadiendo en serie resistencias hasta conseguir los valores acordes.


Fijate acá:





						Transformación de Linkwitz + PCB
					

Hace tiempo que venimos discutiendo acerca de la Transformación de Linkwitz (LT) para extender la respuesta en baja frecuencia de woofers y subwoofers, a pesar que eso es solo una de las aplicaciones posibles. Si bien yo he usado la LT para conformar la respuesta de woofers y también de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Hay un software que hice que te permite obtener cualquier valor de resistencia poniendo dos en paralelo. Buscá la ultima versión que está un par de posts mas adelante.


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2021)

Nueva *Rc* = (*Ra***Rb*)/(*Ra*-*Rb*)

Donde:
*Ra* = un valor levemente superior a la resistencia necesaria
*Rb* = el valor de la resistencia necesario
*Rc* = valor de la resistencia a colocar en paralelo con *Ra* para obtener el valor de resistencia deseado (*Rb*).

Una pequeña alteración a la formula para hallar el valor de dos resistencias en paralelo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2021)

El soft ya te tira valores normalizados para E12 o E24....segun lo que vos elijas.
Tambien ordena los pares en forma creciente por la magnitud del error.


----------



## telera (Feb 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El soft ya te tira valores normalizados para E12 o E24....segun lo que vos elijas.
> Tambien ordena los pares en forma creciente por la magnitud del error.


Gracias, peroooo, he bajado el file "ResistenciaParalelo.exe", pero no lo puedo ejecutar, no sale nada.
Aunque, los valores que he puesto, (en serie), de adaptan bastante, al desarrollo que da el "soft" (filterlab), con muy poco diferencia.
Aunque siempre es bueno, disponer de herramientas que te ayuden.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Gracias, peroooo, he bajado el file "ResistenciaParalelo.exe", pero no lo puedo ejecutar, no sale nada.


Cuando lo ejecutás sin parámetros debe mostrarte una línea de ayuda que dice que cosas tenés que escribir cuando lo ejecutas.
Además hay varias fotos con ejemplos de uso y también de como tenes que normalizar/denormalizar los valores. Todo está explicado...


----------



## telera (Feb 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuando lo ejecutás sin parámetros debe mostrarte una línea de ayuda que dice que cosas tenés que escribir cuando lo ejecutas.
> Además hay varias fotos con ejemplos de uso y también de como tenes que normalizar/denormalizar los valores. Todo está explicado...


Pues.... ya no sé, pero "clickeas" sobre el ejecutable  (como cuando quieres ejecutar cualquier EXE), pero no se ejecuta ninguna acción, y si le doy a ejecutar como ADMINISTRADOR, tampoco, no realiza ninguna acción. (igual estoy haciendo algo mal).
Lo raro es que no me "tira", ningún error ni nada.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 24, 2021

Mañana, trataré de hacer este pequeño pcb, para poder usar el IC SA612, como "PRUEBA BETA", en la protoboard.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 24, 2021)

Aporto de curioso al tema del recorte. Mide que tensión tienes en la entrada no inversora, recuerda que el valor debe ser lo mas cercano a la mitad de la fuente de alimentación. En tu caso, creo que lo alimentas con 5V, serian 2,5v..... Peeeero, el LM358 no es rail to rail, aunque si llega a 0v en su excursión. Yo bajaría un poco la tensión en el pin no inversor, ¿ quizá 2v ? porque tengo un poco mas de rango hacia 0v pero es reducido hacia VCC.

Para hacer pruebas rápidas coloca un potenciómetro de 50/100k en reemplazo de las dos resistencias que se usa para el divisor de tensión.

Ya que posees un generador, ajusta el potenciómetro y la señal de entrada hasta que la señal quede bien centrada entre los limites antes de los cortes. (La idea es que se pueda inyectar a la entrada la mayor amplitud de la onda posible sin que se recorte).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ya no sé, pero "clickeas" sobre el ejecutable (como cuando quieres ejecutar cualquier EXE),


Pues este exe no se ejecuta así.
Vas a inicio->ejecutar->cmd <enter>
Te cambias a la carpeta donde descomprimiste el zip haciendo cd ruta_a_la_carpeta
Y ahí ejecutas ResistenciaParalelo.exe y te va a decir que mas poner.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes, creo que esto te lo habrán dicho antes pero no está de más recordarlo, no me considero un experto en electrónica digital pero bajo mi experiencia... en los oscilogramas que has publicado páginas atrás veo una señal sucia, coloca lo más cercano que puedas a los IC que estés usando un condensador de 100 nF (los de lenteja marcados como 104 te servirán perfectamente) entre +V y masa. Para hacer este tipo de pruebas no me gustan las protoboard, cosas de maniaticos de la RF como yo.


----------



## telera (Feb 25, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, creo que esto te lo habrán dicho antes pero no está de más recordarlo, no me considero un experto en electrónica digital pero bajo mi experiencia... en los oscilogramas que has publicado páginas atrás veo una señal sucia, coloca lo más cercano que puedas a los IC que estés usando un condensador de 100 nF (los de lenteja marcados como 104 te servirán perfectamente) entre +V y masa. Para hacer este tipo de pruebas no me gustan las protoboard, cosas de maniaticos de la RF como yo.


Si...sip, correcto, como tu bien dices, anteriormente tanto Daniel, switchxxi...etc, me lo han advertido, hasta la saciedad  , pero como no tengo otra "cosa" mejor pues me he decantado por hacerlas en "protoboard", ya que el siguiente paso será hacer la PCB, ya que el formato "Manhattan", me parece muy laborioso como pruebas, sino tuviese que hacerle caja y que quede de una manera curiosa si, que me hubiese decantado con hacerlo en este estilo y yá, definitivo.
Aquí os adjunto, unas imagenes, del PCB, para la SA612.




Me voy a pone a taladrar y soldar el mezclador....... a ver, donde está el pin 1, juer, normalmente en todos los ICs, suele venir un pequeño circulito próximo al pin 1, o como una media luna indicando la cabecera del IC, pero en éste no biene nada.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 25, 2021



switchxxi dijo:


> Aporto de curioso al tema del recorte. Mide que tensión tienes en la entrada no inversora, recuerda que el valor debe ser lo mas cercano a la mitad de la fuente de alimentación. En tu caso, creo que lo alimentas con 5V, serian 2,5v..... Peeeero, el LM358 no es rail to rail, aunque si llega a 0v en su excursión. Yo bajaría un poco la tensión en el pin no inversor, ¿ quizá 2v ? porque tengo un poco mas de rango hacia 0v pero es reducido hacia VCC.
> 
> Para hacer pruebas rápidas coloca un potenciómetro de 50/100k en reemplazo de las dos resistencias que se usa para el divisor de tensión.
> 
> Ya que posees un generador, ajusta el potenciómetro y la señal de entrada hasta que la señal quede bien centrada entre los limites antes de los cortes. (La idea es que se pueda inyectar a la entrada la mayor amplitud de la onda posible sin que se recorte).


Ok, tomo nota, comento lo que he hecho, en este caso he utilizado una fuente "canibalizada" de PC, ya que para pruebas de "batalla", es la que si no necesito mucha precisión suelo emplear.
Así que para los pines 3 y 5 del LM358, he cogido un potenciómetro de 5K, y de la salida de la fuente de 5v, he llevado positivo a un extremo y negativo al otro y el pin central del "pote", lo he regulado hasta obtener los 2.5V que son los que ahora mismo están alimentando a los pines 3 y 5.
Salvo que me digais que no es correcto y que lo haga como tu apuntas lo dejaría así.
Ya me direís.
gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 25, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues este exe no se ejecuta así.
> Vas a inicio->ejecutar->cmd <enter>
> Te cambias a la carpeta donde descomprimiste el zip haciendo cd ruta_a_la_carpeta
> Y ahí ejecutas ResistenciaParalelo.exe y te va a decir que mas poner.


Ok, perfect, no sabía que había que ejecutatrse en forma "DOS", me leeré bien la aportación que haces al respecto, par ingresar los valores que correspondan a las resistencias E12/E24.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 25, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Así que para los pines 3 y 5 del LM358, he cogido un potenciómetro de 5K, y de la salida de la fuente de 5v, he llevado positivo a un extremo y negativo al otro y el pin central del "pote", lo he regulado hasta obtener los 2.5V que son los que ahora mismo están alimentando a los pines 3 y 5.



Como mencionaron mas arriba, no hace falta modificarlo ya que no se busca una salida HI-FI... Cuando hay alguien enterrado, no creo que a nadie le moleste que la señal este un poco distorsionada.

Solo decía, de metido no mas, que puedes, modificando la tensión que ingresa en la entrada no inversora, mover la señal hacia abajo o hacia arriba. Como en el osciloscopio se ve que la señal se esta recortando en los picos superiores, se puede mover el potenciómetro para "bajar" la señal y que no recorte.

La idea era: Bajar la señal hasta que no recorte. Aumentar la señal de entrada hasta que se recorte y ajustar el potenciómetro nuevamente. Repitiendo los pasos hasta que se note que la señal esta bien centrada, osea que se recorta por igual tanto por arriba que por abajo.

Ten presente que la tensión máxima de salida depende de la carga que tenga el LM358.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 25, 2021



telera dijo:


> Ok, perfect, no sabía que había que ejecutatrse en forma "DOS", me leeré bien la aportación que haces al respecto, par ingresar los valores que correspondan a las resistencias E12/E24.



Calculadora de resistencias en paralelo inteligente | Inventable Se lo ve interesante.


----------



## telera (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola Amigos.
Tengo unas dudas.
Resulta que una vez hecho el filtro pasabanda, (que luego comentaré).
La entrada a la R1, (84.5K), ¿sería la señal que viene de la antena de ferrita?, a esa entrada he puesto un conector de dos pines, ¿el pin 2 del conector lo llevo a GND?.


Posteriormente la salida del segunda OPAM del LM358 (pin7), ¿en que PIN del mezclador (SA612), debería conectarlo?, ¿tal vez al PIN 1?.
Aquí posteo un pequeño esquemático, para que me aconsejen, si está bien o que debería corregir.
Gracias.

Los cálculos para C6 y C7, ya los he realizado según a la formula, reseñada en post anteriores.
Pero me falta, reubicar los conexionados, y seguramente como tambien aparece en el esquema que posteo switchxxi, tambien aparece un amplificador LM386.
EDITO: Se me olvidaba comentar, que bajando la tensión hasta 0V, que alimentan los pines 3 y 5 del LM358, resulta que he ganado en amplitud y tambien en que no llegue a saturar.
¿eso es normal?



Bueno, tal vez, se puede apreciar ligeramente una pequeña saturación, pero, es muy pequeño.
Tal vez a los más "puristas", les moleste ver una senoidal NO perfecta.... jajajajjajaj.
Tambien se me olvidaba, la imagen donde he soldado el SA612 y poder trabajar con el IC.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 27, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola Amigos.
> Tengo unas dudas.
> Resulta que una vez hecho el filtro pasabanda, (que luego comentaré).
> La entrada a la R1, (84.5K), ¿sería la señal que viene de la antena de ferrita?, a esa entrada he puesto un conector de dos pines, ¿el pin 2 del conector lo llevo a GND?.
> ...


Don telera , la entrada del filtro pasa banda en 2KHz es conectada en una  salida del CI SA612 ( pino 4 o 5)!
Lo sinal debidamente filtrado es enbiado a lo amplificador de Audio (LM386) para despues excitar un Altavoz (Altoparlante).
Lo cristal "X1" es en realidad un resonador ceramico de 455KHz y no 457KHz tal cual en lo diagrama esquemactico posteado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 27, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Don telera , la entrada del filtro pasa banda en 2KHz es conectada en una  salida del CI SA612 ( pino 4 o 5)!
> Lo sinal debidamente filtrado es enbiado a lo amplificador de Audio (LM386) para despues excitar un Altavoz (Altoparlante).
> Lo cristal "X1" es en realidad un resonador ceramico de 455KHz.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ahaa..... vamos por partes,  
la R1 (entrada de filtro), va a los pines (4 y 5) salidas SA612-602 ¿correcto?
Y la salida del segundo OPAM PIN7 del LM358 (filtro pasabanda), la llevo a la entrada del otra OPAM LM386, ¿es correcto?
Lo que pasa que ahí veo que conecta los dos pines del LM386 y solo tengo una salida del Filtro.
EDITO: no me había fijado bien en tu comentario, perfecto, va SOLO a un pin de salida al 4 o al 5, ¿el que quiera?


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ahaa..... vamos por partes,
> la R1 (entrada de filtro), va a los pines (4 y 5) salidas SA612-602 ¿correcto?
> Y la salida del segundo OPAM PIN7 del LM358 (filtro pasabanda), la llevo a la entrada del otra OPAM LM386, ¿es correcto?
> Lo que pasa que ahí veo que conecta los dos pines del LM386 y solo tengo una salida del Filtro.
> EDITO: no me había fijado bien en tu comentario, perfecto, va SOLO a un pin de salida al 4 o al 5, ¿*el que quiera*?



Si, pero debes tener la precaución de que haya un capacitor en medio aislando las tensionos de salida de uno con las de entrada del otro.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 27, 2021



telera dijo:


> Hola Amigos.
> Tengo unas dudas.
> .......
> 
> ...



Las conexiones de la entrada de la antena deben ser del tipo de las indicadas en la datasheet del SA612 como ejemplo:

​
No debe quedar ninguna de las entradas del demodulador balanceado al aire.





telera dijo:


> ......
> EDITO: Se me olvidaba comentar, que bajando la tensión hasta 0V, que alimentan los pines 3 y 5 del LM358, resulta que he ganado en amplitud y tambien en que no llegue a saturar.
> ¿eso es normal?
> 
> ...




Si es normal, dado que ambas  entradas del operacional son la base de transistores PNP según muestra la datasheet:

​
No abusaria que fueran directamente a masa, pero si a una tensión próxima. Dado que trabajaras con baja tensión en tu aparato/equipo hay que encontrar un punto intermedio entre la distorsión que aceptaras y la ganancia que te interesa obtener.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

Hola.
Aquí os dejo el esquema para que le echéis un vistazo.

Si estuviese bien, me surgen varias dudas.
Se supone que el circuito "tanque", L1, C13, ¿debe ser resonantes a 457Khz?, (Lo he puesto tal cual), según esquematico de la página que "colgó"
switchxxi, (ya haré los cálculos),  luego, el PIN2 del conector J1, ¿debo ponerlo a GND?.
Luego, como veís la entrada no inversona (PIN3) del LM386, lo he conectado a la salida del filtro.
La entrada inversora a la salida 5 del mezclador y la entrada del filtro a la salida 4 del mezclador, entre médias un capacitor de 100nF.
Ah, por cierto, las entradas (PINES 1  Y 2) del mezclador , al que anteriormente hacia alusión (circuito tanque), lo he puesto nuevamente como el esquemático que colgó switchxxi y diferente al sistema Single-Ended Tuned Input, del "DATASHEET", ¿estaría bien así?
GRACIAS.

Bueno ya comentarán.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

Buenos días Telera, pues como dijo Jack el destripador: "*Vayamos por partes*"!!!!



telera dijo:


> .......
> Se supone que el circuito "tanque", L1, C13, ¿debe ser resonantes a 457Khz?, (Lo he puesto tal cual), según esquematico de la página que "colgó"
> switchxxi, (ya haré los cálculos),         .......



El circuito tanque L1-C13 es el resonante a 457 KHz y está compuesto por la bobina de ferrite (que estáis en espera) y un capacitor adecuado para lograr la resonancia.





telera dijo:


> .......
> ,  luego, el PIN2 del conector J1, ¿debo ponerlo a GND?.
> ..........



Tanto el PIN1, como el PIN2 del J1 estan demas, porque tu receptor no se conectara a ninguna antena externa.  Tu antena real es la bobina que tiene el ferrite dentro como las viejas radios portátiles de AM, aquí en Argentina les decíamos tipo Spica y eran como las de la siguiente foto:

​Que internamente eran así y poseían una antena interna justo idéntica a lo que tu necesitas:

 ​



telera dijo:


> .........
> 
> Luego, como veís la entrada no inversona (PIN3) del LM386, lo he conectado a la salida del filtro.
> La entrada inversora a la salida 5 del mezclador y                  .........



La conexión entre la salida del filtro (pin #7 de U1B) y el LM386 deberia ser asi como esta indicada en esta imagen del datasheet (que adjunto) del LM386:

​
Donde se pueden obviar el ferrite bead, la R de 47 Ohms y el C de .05 uF. En mi opinión el esquema de la baliza en esa parte sufre de varias deficiencias fundamentalmente que no controla el volumen del auricular/parlante con el cual lo usaras en tu *ARVA FdE* .





telera dijo:


> ............
> La entrada inversora a la salida 5 del mezclador y la entrada del filtro a la salida 4 del mezclador, entre médias un capacitor de 100nF.
> ........


La salidas del mezclador conectalas de acuerdo al siguiente esquema:

​
Con lo cual el pin #5 quedará sin conectar. El capacitor C15 que habias colocado tu no lo coloques ya que debía estar en serie con la R1 de entrada al filtro.




telera dijo:


> ............
> 
> Ah, por cierto, las entradas (PINES 1  Y 2) del mezclador , al que anteriormente hacia alusión (circuito tanque), lo he puesto nuevamente como el esquemático que colgó switchxxi y diferente al sistema Single-Ended Tuned Input, del "DATASHEET", ¿estaría bien así?
> GRACIAS.
> ​Bueno ya comentarán.



Por favor olvidate del dibujito de la antena del esquema de la baliza () ya que ese significa una antena externa que puede ser del tipo telescópica   y no la usaras por que en la frecuencia que quieres recibir (457 KHz) no son usadas y no tienen utilidad.

La forma en que usarás el receptor para tratar de encontrar la dirección donde se localiza el emisor es colocandote en posiciones distintas del terreno y apreciando la intensidad de la señal recibida, también y en una primera aproximación te servirá girar el receptor teniendo presente que el ferrite de la antena se encuentre en posición horizontal. 


Espero que no me haya quedado nada en el tintero, pues me ha tomado bastante tiempo editar este posteo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Buenos días Telera, pues como dijo Jack el destripador: "*Vayamos por partes*"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> El circuito tanque L1-C13 es el resonante a 457 KHz y está compuesto por la bobina de ferrite (que estáis en espera) y un capacitor adecuado para lograr la resonancia.


Ok, perfecto, entonces eso ya corresponde a la antena de ferrita + capacitor (hecho en el emisor).
Lo de estar a la espera, no he podido ponerme de acuerdo con los chino, mas bien no he sabido, así que he puesto una ferrita de un ARVA viejo, haciendola resonante con un capacitor de 4.7nF. 
La antena ferrita tiene un valor de 24 uH, aunque realmente la calculadora me pide 5nF.




J2C dijo:


> Tanto el PIN1, como el PIN2 del J1 estan demas, porque tu receptor no se conectara a ninguna antena externa.  Tu antena real es la bobina que tiene el ferrite dentro como las viejas radios portátiles de AM, aquí en Argentina les decíamos tipo Spica y eran como las de la siguiente foto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263082​


Simplemente lo he puesto, porque una vez realizadas las dos partes (emisor/receptor), pues llevar las conexiones de la ferrita a ese conector.
Además luego, como no sé si hare un PCB por cada parte, pues por tener igualmente un sitio donde conectar la ferrita, que incluso, no haria falta y en vez de poner un conector pues soldar directamente en los supuestos pines del conector.


J2C dijo:


> ​Que internamente eran así y poseían una antena interna justo idéntica a lo que tu necesitas:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263083 Ver el archivo adjunto 263084​
> 
> ...



 Ok, seguiré tus/vuestras indicaciones y volveré a corregir el "esquema".
GRACIAS.


J2C dijo:


> Por favor olvidate del dibujito de la antena del esquema de la baliza (Ver el archivo adjunto 263091) ya que ese significa una antena externa que puede ser del tipo telescópica Ver el archivo adjunto 263092  y no la usaras por que en la frecuencia que quieres recibir (457 KHz) no son usadas y no tienen utilidad.
> 
> La forma en que usarás el receptor para tratar de encontrar la dirección donde se localiza el emisor es colocandote en posiciones distintas del terreno y apreciando la intensidad de la señal recibida, también y en una primera aproximación te servirá girar el receptor teniendo presente que el ferrite de la antena se encuentre en posición horizontal.
> 
> ...




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021

Por cierto, estaba pensando, (si recordais post anteriores), que una vez puesto el LED emisor, éste tenía invertidos los estados, así que he realizado una prueba y he llevado la salida del del PIN3 LM555 (en mi caso PIN5 LM556), (cuando realice el PCB será un 555), al PIN5, del inversor 74LS04, ya que tengo puertas libres de sobra,  y en el PIN6, he conectado el LED, con sus respectiva resistencia a GND, y efectivamente funciona peroooooooooo...... 🤣 🤣, luce... muyyyy...muy, poco, así que igual es mejor, poner un transitor que a su vez es inversor y amplificar esa señal, pero bueno, que esto no urge, y tampoco es importante


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, perfecto, entonces eso ya corresponde a la antena de ferrita + capacitor (hecho en el emisor).
> Lo de estar a la espera, no he podido ponerme de acuerdo con los chino, mas bien no he sabido, así que he puesto una ferrita de un ARVA viejo, haciendola resonante con un capacitor de 4.7nF.
> La antena ferrita tiene un valor de 24 uH, aunque realmente la calculadora me pide 5nF.
> 
> ...



Solo para aclarar pues a veces tu redacción me confunde:

*No pueden compartir la antena el Tx y el Rx*, o *son dos antenas distintas* o *debes conmutarlas entre el Tx y el Rx* siendo que cuando lo usas como emisor no debes alimentar tu propio receptor y cuando lo usas como localizador/receptor no debes alimentar tu propio transmisor.

Se que vives en España pero puedes hacerlo en una ciudad o un pueblo, sino tienes una casa de repuestos próxima seguro debe haber viejas radios de AM dando vueltas en casas de familiares y/o amistades, incluso en talleres de quienes se dediquen a realizar reparaciones. desconozco el entorno en el que vives pero pienso en opciones ya que por ejemplo yo que me dedico a reparaciones tengo varias de ese tipo de radios por no tirarlas, el Diogenes esta provocando que en cualquier momento coloque mi cama en el patio.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Solo para aclarar pues a veces tu redacción me confunde:
> 
> *No pueden compartir la antena el Tx y el Rx*, o *son dos antenas distintas* o *debes conmutarlas entre el Tx y el Rx* siendo que cuando lo usas como emisor no debes alimentar tu propio receptor y cuando lo usas como localizador/receptor no debes alimentar tu propio transmisor.
> 
> ...


Ya lo siento JuanKa.
Sip...sip, tendré que poner un conmutador, para que la misma antena sirva tanto de emisor como de receptor, los Arvas comerciales solo emplean una, para emitir y la misma para recibir, (actualmente los Arvas, DVA,.... etc, bueno este tipo de transceptores, ya emplean en la recepción 3 antenas para abarcar las tres polaridades), este tipo de conectores tienen como doble posición, (arriba/abajo), activa/desactiva el emisor o el receptor y a su vez, tiene como un potenciómetro, que girándolo a izda/derecha, atenua la señal (los pitidos de la recepción), conforme te vas acercando al objetivo. (Este último apartado se me olvido comentarlo anterioemente).
Y como BIEN dices, cuando el conmutador este en una u otra posición, alimenta o deja sin alimentar UNA u OTRA etapa.
JuanKa.... ten cuidado con DIÓGENES, a mí desde que me lo presentaron .... tengo ciertos problemas con él 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, perfecto, entonces eso ya corresponde a la antena de ferrita + capacitor (hecho en el emisor).
> Lo de estar a la espera, no he podido ponerme de acuerdo con los chino, mas bien no he sabido, así que he puesto una ferrita de un ARVA viejo, haciendola resonante con un capacitor de 4.7nF.
> La antena ferrita tiene un valor de 24 uH, aunque realmente la calculadora me pide 5nF.
> 
> ...


Ya funiona el led, en los "tempos" que debe, he puesto el BC548. ¿como lo veís?


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

Que me dicen ahora, GENIOS..... (otra vez noooo.... por favor 🤣 🤣 🤣).
Si así estaría bien, ya podría empezar a emplazar componentes y enlazar partes en la "protoboar" a ver que sale.
EDITO: Por cierto, no se muy bien aque se refiere en el"Datasheet" a la posicion de "C9", si es un capacitor ¿que valor debería poner?, y tambien he dejado C5 (no sé si está bien).


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

Pues seguiremos con nuestro amigo Jack: "*Vayamos por la segunda parte*"!!!!



telera dijo:


> Que me dicen ahora, GENIOS..... (otra vez noooo.... por favor 🤣 🤣 🤣).
> ........


Me han dejado contestarte solo y mas que genio soy un loco  !!!!!!.

Y si, pese a tu petición hay una pequeña otra vez, lo siento  .





telera dijo:


> ..........
> Si así estaría bien, ya podría empezar a emplazar componentes y enlazar partes en la "protoboar" a ver que sale.
> ...........


Has cometido un pequeño error al transcribir tu esquema del tu post *#240* a este post *#246*, es un pequeño detalle pero la verdad es que estamos en las últimas instancias del *ARVA FdE* !!!!!!
El pequeñísimo error es: la conexión del cable que va del  pin *#1* de *U4* al *C6* la realizaste al pin *#5* del *SA612* y *realmente debe conectarse al pin #6*  como estaba en el diagrama del post *#240*.




telera dijo:


> .........
> EDITO: Por cierto, no se muy bien aque se refiere en el"Datasheet" a la posicion de "C9", si es un capacitor ¿que valor debería poner?, .........


La verdad que es muy ambigua la datasheet de Texas y si bien ese integrado era de National Semiconductor esta ultima ha sido adquirida por Texas en los últimos años. Como ejemplo adjunto de la vieja datasheet de National
​Yo en *C9* colocaría un capacitor electrolítico de *10 uF* con el "*+*" para el lado de *U1B* a efectos de desacoplar la continua  del par complementario de salida del *U1B* con la continua que sale de la *base No Inversora* del *LM386* y de esa forma la corriente que circulará por potenciómetro control de volumen RV1 va a ser solo la corriente de base de la pierna no inversora del par diferencial que es muy pequeña.





telera dijo:


> .......
> y tambien he dejado C5 (no sé si está bien)


Haber dejado *C5* esta perfecto, era necesario dejarlo como indican las fig *4a* y *4c* de la *Configuración de Entrada* del post *#239* del *SA612* ya que estamos usando la configuración desbalanceada.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2021)

El valor de C9 se calcula en base al valor del potenciómetro RV1 y de la frecuencia mínima de señal que el LM386 debe amplificar.
C9 y RV1 forman un filtro pasa-altos cuya frecuencia de corte debe ser inferior a la menor componente espectral de la señal de entrada.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El valor de C9 se calcula en base al valor del potenciómetro RV1 y de la frecuencia mínima de señal que el LM386 debe amplificar.
> C9 y RV1 forman un filtro pasa-altos cuya frecuencia de corte debe ser inferior a la menor componente espectral de la señal de entrada.



Muchas gracias Dr !!!!!

En este caso  específico se pretende escuchar un tono repetitivo de 2 KHz que dura x milisegundos (no recuerdo a cuanto quedo) y que se repite cada aproximadamente 1 seg.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok.
Si suponemos una frecuencia de corte de 1kHz (-3dB) el capacitor será:
C9=1/(2*PI*f*RV1)=1/(2*3.14*1000*10000)= 15nF


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Pues seguiremos con nuestro amigo Jack: "*Vayamos por la segunda parte*"!!!!
> 
> 
> Me han dejado contestarte solo y mas que genio soy un loco  !!!!!!.
> ...



Siiiipp, es verdad, lo siento, fué al quitar el cristal de 455 y poner el resonador, que ya no volví a tirar el cableado al pin6, gracias, ya está corregido.


J2C dijo:


> La verdad que es muy ambigua la datasheet de Texas y si bien ese integrado era de National Semiconductor esta ultima ha sido adquirida por Texas en los últimos años. Como ejemplo adjunto de la vieja datasheet de National
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263105​Yo en *C9* colocaría un capacitor electrolítico de *10 uF* con el "*+*" para el lado de *U1B* a efectos de desacoplar la continua  del par complementario de salida del *U1B* con la continua que sale de la *base No Inversora* del *LM386* y de esa forma la corriente que circulará por potenciómetro control de volumen RV1 va a ser solo la corriente de base de la pierna no inversora del par diferencial que es muy pequeña.



Perfecto, ya he colocado como aconsejas un capacitor de 10uF.


J2C dijo:


> Haber dejado *C5* esta perfecto, era necesario dejarlo como indican las fig *4a* y *4c* de la *Configuración de Entrada* del post *#239* del *SA612* ya que estamos usando la configuración desbalanceada.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 28, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok.
> Si suponemos una frecuencia de corte de 1kHz (-3dB) el capacitor será:
> C9=1/(2*PI*f*RV1)=1/(2*3.14*1000*10000)= 15nF


La frecuencia de corte del filtro "pasabanda", va de 1.8 a 2.2 Khz.
¿Osea que sería 2Khz?
Entonces haré los cálculos para una frecuencia de 2Khz.
Edito: Salen 7,97 nF, cambio el valor de C9 de 10uF, por este nuevo valor


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Siiiipp, es verdad, lo siento, fué al quitar el cristal de 455 y poner el resonador, que ya no volví a tirar el cableado al pin6, gracias, ya está corregido.
> 
> 
> Perfecto, ya he colocado como aconsejas un capacitor de 10uF.



Telera dale credito al Dr, es un realmente *un genio* en lo de el y *sus aportes son invalorables*.


Fijate que nos dejo servido el valor de *C9* de forma tal que el LM386 amplifique poco las frecuencias/ruido inferior a  *1KHz*



Saludos, JuanKa.-
P.D.: En esta semana que estoy mejor organizado y con el esquemático muy cerca del definito puede que me haga el tiempo para pasar el diseño al Eagle 6.3.0


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera dale credito al Dr, es un realmente *un genio* en lo de el y *sus aportes son invalorables*.
> 
> 
> Fijate que nos dejo servido el valor de *C9* de forma tal que el LM386 amplifique poco las frecuencias/ruido inferior a  *1KHz*
> ...





J2C dijo:


> Telera dale credito al Dr, es un realmente *un genio* en lo de el y *sus aportes son invalorables*.
> 
> 
> Fijate que nos dejo servido el valor de *C9* de forma tal que el LM386 amplifique poco las frecuencias/ruido inferior a  *1KHz*
> ...


Aquí en único "Lamer", soy yo,  
Todos ustedes, son verdaderos maestros, y no cabe duda que durante este proyecto, estoy aprendiendo a "marchas forzadas"
Por cierto, como tu comentabas en el post #243, ahora es cuando necesitaría un conector/conmutador y que a la vez cuando está en la etapa de recepción, puedas atenuar la señal, ¿saben ustedes algún tipo de conmutador que tengas estas características?
Y ¿en que parte del circuito sería más recomendable, poner el atenuador?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Que me dicen ahora, GENIOS..... (otra vez noooo.... por favor 🤣 🤣 🤣).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263100Si así estaría bien, ya podría empezar a emplazar componentes y enlazar partes en la "protoboar" a ver que sale.
> EDITO: Por cierto, no se muy bien aque se refiere en el"Datasheet" a la posicion de "C9", si es un capacitor ¿que valor debería poner?, y tambien he dejado C5 (no sé si está bien).


Hola a todos , Don telera !OJO al piojo"! ,  mire que hay varios  equivocos en tu diagrama esquemactico , lo resonador ceramico de 455KHz NO es conectado en lo pino 5 ( OUT B) y si en lo pino 6 (OSC B)
Otro equivoco es que NO veo la ligación del pino 1 de "U1A" ( OUT) con lo resistor "R3" (178K)  y "C1" (4,7nF).
Tanbien NO veo la ligación del pino 7 de "U1B" (OUT) con lo resistor "R5" (154K) y "C4" (4,7nF).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Feb 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , Don telera !OJO al piojo" ,  mire que hay un equivoco en tu diagrama esquemactico , lo resonador ceramico de 455KHz NO es conectado en lo pino 5 ( OUT B) y si en lo pino 6 (OSC B)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Sip...sip, correcto, Daniel ya me han advertido y está cambiado.
Fué al quitar el Xtal y poner el resonador, que tire la pista al pin5, en vez de como estaba al pin6.
Gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

Telera atenti al cane !!!!!!.

Siempre 4 ojos ven mucho mejor que solo 2 !!!!!!, los comentarios de *Daniel son correctos* !!!!. Siempre hay algo que se nos escapa!!!!!!.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , Don telera !OJO al piojo"! ,  mire que hay varios  equivocos en tu diagrama esquemactico , lo resonador ceramico de 455KHz NO es conectado en lo pino 5 ( OUT B) y si en lo pino 6 (OSC B)
> *Otro equivoco es que NO veo la ligación del pino 1 de "U1A" ( OUT) con lo resistor "R3" (178K)  y "C1" (4,7nF).
> Tanbien NO veo la ligación del pino 7 de "U1B" (OUT) con lo resistor "R5" (154K) y "C4" (4,7nF).*
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Para poder encontrarlo tuve que volver atrás al post *#201* de switchxxi:

​
Y por lo que revise recien rápidamente se nos escapo a todos en las actualizaciones posteriores al esquema que realizas en Proteus. Si bien es una pavada solucionar a posteriori porque es un cablecito puente/jumper que se puede colocar del lado soldadura bien vale corregirlo para que la PCB quede excelente.

Por otra parte te pediría que confirmes que la prueba que realizaste en tu post *#223* sobre el protoboard los tiene o no?, si los tiene las mediciones que realizaste están bien, sino los tiene a esos dos jumpers la medición ó los considerandos están mal y deberías regresar a realizar las mediciones con los jumpers colocados.

No te desanimes que nosotros estamos al igual que tu y falta muy poco para poder confirmar si el trabajo realizado valió la pena. Personalmente en este momento prefiero tal vez ir un poco más lento para no dejar pasar detalles ya que está faltando muy poco.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera atenti al cane !!!!!!.
> 
> Siempre 4 ojos ven mucho mejor que solo 2 !!!!!!, los comentarios de *Daniel son correctos* !!!!. Siempre hay algo que se nos escapa!!!!!!.
> 
> ...





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , Don telera !OJO al piojo"! ,  mire que hay varios  equivocos en tu diagrama esquemactico , lo resonador ceramico de 455KHz NO es conectado en lo pino 5 ( OUT B) y si en lo pino 6 (OSC B)
> Otro equivoco es que NO veo la ligación del pino 1 de "U1A" ( OUT) con lo resistor "R3" (178K)  y "C1" (4,7nF).
> Tanbien NO veo la ligación del pino 7 de "U1B" (OUT) con lo resistor "R5" (154K) y "C4" (4,7nF).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Ooooook, me había centrado exclusivamente en lo del resonador, y no me había fijado más, pero efectivamente en el esquematico faltaban unir capacitores y respectivas resistencias con los pines de salida (1 y 7).... corregido. GRACIAS.
Sinembargo en las pruebas en protoboard, (del filtro pasabanda que si que estan unidos).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> "aquí en Argentina les decíamos tipo Spica y eran como las de la siguiente foto:"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263082​


Hola a todos ,se que es "off-topic" , ?pero aun no conoscia  esa marca de radio?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,se que es "off-topic" , ?pero aun no conoscia  esa marca de radio?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel casi que no habías nacido tu !!!!!

Eran 6 transistores de germanio, solo me recuerdo los de audio: driver 2SB54 y salida con trafo  2 x 2SB56



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 2, 2021)

Hola, muy buenas, más dudas y preguntas.
Pregunta, ¿hay alguna manera de saber que PIN corresponde al número 1, del mezclador SA612?.
Juer, es una "puñeta", normalmente todos (o casi todos), bienen con un punto redondo, o en su defecto una muesca de media luna, para identificar la cabecera de los ICs, pero en estos SA612 de la "casa" NXP, no biene absolutamente nada, y me gustaría estar seguro, que en la posición que lo he soldado en la placa PCB, es la correcta, pero tengo mis dudas, ya que no tengo nada que me certifique 100% su posición.
Ahora la petición, es interesante, diría que fundamental, que el receptor disponga de un atenuador de señal.
Ya que se suelen hacer o dividir el proceso de búsqueda en tres fáses, una primera búsqueda PRIMARIA, en la que el dispositivo busca una primera señal en la avalancha, normalemente lejana del orden de los 60/80 mts, mientras uno se va acercando, la señal se vuelve más fuerte, por lo tanto hay que ir atenuandola, hasta la distancia mínima que disponen los Arvas comerciales de 2 mts.
La segunda fáse sería la SECUNDARIA..... en la que el rescatador, ya se va dirigiendo hasta el origen de la señal (persona sepultada), sería en esta fase donde se suele atenuar.
Y la TERCIARIA, en esta fase con el Arva atenuado, al máximo, recibiendo señal, la persona sepultada esta practicamente debajo de nuestros pies.
(sin entrar en detalles en esta fase seria donde se haria la busqueda de las mediatrices y los nulos).
Por lo tanto como veís IMPORTANTÍSIMO, el poder atenuar la señal.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 2, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola, muy buenas, más dudas y preguntas.
> Pregunta, ¿hay alguna manera de saber que PIN corresponde al número 1, del mezclador SA612?.
> Juer, es una "puñeta", normalmente todos (o casi todos), bienen con un punto redondo, o en su defecto una muesca de media luna, para identificar la cabecera de los ICs, pero en estos SA612 de la "casa" NXP, no biene absolutamente nada, y me gustaría estar seguro, que en la posición que lo he soldado en la placa PCB, es la correcta, pero tengo mis dudas, ya que no tengo nada que me certifique 100% su posición.


Mire bien detenidamente para ese CI con auxilio de una buena lupa (lente de aumento) y podras veer que un lado del es mas estreito que lo otro lado , o sea hay un "declive" en un de los estremo si conparado a lo otro lado.
No se si fue claro en mi esplicación.
Peeero estudiando los dibujos fornidos en la hoja de datos tecnicos sabras lo que te hablo , mas precisamente en la pagina 11/19.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 2, 2021)

Como ha dicho Daniel una lupa y aquí el detalle:

​

En cuanto al atenuador hay que pensar un poco, normalmente los receptores suelen tener un sistema de AGC, pero en lo que hemos realizado minimizando todo no lo previmos y habría que ver cómo implementarlo.

El ajuste sería con otro potenciómetro pero la cuestión es analizar y ver dónde actuar, En este momento estaría funcionando con la máxima ganancia que es la necesaria para la fase *Primaria*, con lo cual se puede seguir avanzando para poder probar realmente el alcance de dicha fase.

Eso nos deja un tiempo para ver como implementarlo antes de realizar la PCB definitiva. 

Realmente cuando se usa este integrado en HF el sistema de AGC se aplica en las otras etapas previas y posteriores al SA612 y lamentablemente la datasheet no muestra nada. LLevará algo de tiempo investigar.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mire bien detenidamente para ese CI con auxilio de una buena lupa (lente de aumento) y podras veer que un lado del es mas estreito que lo otro lado , o sea hay un "declive" en un de los estremo si conparado a lo otro lado.
> No se si fue claro en mi esplicación.
> Peeero estudiando los dibujos fornidos en la hoja de datos tecnicos sabras lo que te hablo , mas precisamente en la pagina 11/19.
> !Suerte!
> ...


Ok, perfecto Daniel.
No sabía de esta característica, en este tipo de IC.
Gracias, cuando llegue de trabajar lo miraré.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 3, 2021



J2C dijo:


> Como ha dicho Daniel una lupa y aquí el detalle:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263290​
> 
> ...


Ok, JuanKa.
La verdad es que ha sido culpa mía, por no advertir antes de esta "particularidad", aunque si he de ser sincero, cuando "COMENZAMOS" esta andadura, simplemente con lograr el emisor, ya casi me daba por satisfecho, pero con vuestra "sabiduría" e involucración ha resultado más exitoso de lo que en un principio pretendía.
Así que si podemos/is, pues se agrega y sino, pues con lo logrado ya es bastante.
GRACIAS.

Tengo otra pregunta para Vds.
Una vez tenga montado en la placa "protoboard", el receptor, ¿podría inyectarle una señal de 457Khz con el generador de funciones a los pines 1 y 2, del SA612, y simular como si fuese que está recibiendo la señal?
Digo esto, por ver si se puede probar en "laboratorio" el receptor, sin necesidad de tener que recibir una señal a través de la antena.
Me imagino, que si esta es una buena opción para probar el receptor, la señal que debo generar en el "Generador de Funciones", no puede ser una senoidal continua de 457Khz, sino que tambien debe llevar los "tempos", de Ton y Off.¿?.
Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 3, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Tengo otra pregunta para Vds.
> Una vez tenga montado en la placa "protoboard", el receptor, ¿podría inyectarle una señal de 457Khz con el generador de funciones a los pines 1 y 2, del SA612, y simular como si fuese que está recibiendo la señal?
> Digo esto, por ver si se puede probar en "laboratorio" el receptor, sin necesidad de tener que recibir una señal a través de la antena.
> Me imagino, que si esta es una buena opción para probar el receptor, la señal que debo generar en el "Generador de Funciones", no puede ser una senoidal continua de 457Khz, sino que tambien debe llevar los "tempos", de Ton y Off.¿?.
> Gracias.


Puedes si enpleyar lo generador de funciones para probar tu receptor , solamente tienes que armar un atenuador de sinal entre la salida del generador de funciones y la entrada del receptor.
Ese atenuador es conposto por resistores y su función es simular un debil sinal de algunas decenas o centienas de uVoltios como su fuese la antena de ferrita.
Cuanto a los tienpos de apagado o enciendido eso solamente es enpleyado para ustedes reconecer como un sinal valido (ora presente ora no) , sin esa tenporización escuchara solamente un tono continuo de 2Khz .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 3, 2021)

Como bien dice Daniel del atenuador, yo colocaria un par de diodos 1N914/1N4148 en paralelo y en contrapolaridad entre los pines 1 y 2 del SA612 para protegerlo.

Suponiendo que el generador de funciones entregue 1 V también habría que pensar en un atenuador del tipo de 2 resistencias en serie del orden de 1 MOhm y 47 Ohm que con una salida de 1 V nos darían 50 uV a la entrada del SA612 y con sendos capacitores cerámicos de .1 uF hacia el generador de funciones y la masa


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 4, 2021)

Pues como hoy, me han llegado dos ICs, SA602, en capsulado DIP, y más fácil de insertar en la protoboard me he puesto manos a la obra, y he cambiado la placa con el IC SMD, este vídeo que les cuelgo, es para que se hagan una idea de como suena, muy débil, y con un pitido continuo, como he realizao varias pruebas, no recuerdo si este video, corresponde a la señal recibida de un Arva comercial próximo, o mediante la señal del generador, mañana que haré mas pruebas, me lo apuntaré.
Ah.... por cierto, ¿valdría como atenuador un portenciometro de 5 o 10K, llevando la señal a un extremo del "POTE", el otro extremo a GND, y el central al PIN1?, lo único que me quedaría la entrada 2 del SA612, sin conectar.
Ya me comentarán, sino trataré de hacerlo como dicen Vds.


----------



## J2C (Mar 4, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ........
> Ah.... por cierto, ¿valdría como atenuador un portenciometro de 5 o 10K, llevando la señal a un extremo del "POTE", el otro extremo a GND, y el central al PIN1?, lo único que me quedaría la entrada 2 del SA612, sin conectar.
> Ya me comentarán, sino trataré de hacerlo como dicen Vds.



Telera ni en el pin *#1*, ni en el *#2*; tampoco en los pines *#4*, *#5*, *#6* ni *#7* debemos colocar resistencias ni a positivo ni a negativo ni a ninguna conexión que ya posea una tensión por su propio esquema dado que alterarían las polarizaciones generadas internamente en el integrado como muestra el esquema:

​
Este modulador/demodulador balanceado funciona tan bien y con tan pocos componentes externos debidos a esos "*bias*" internos y no como el MC1496 que lleva muchisimos mas componentes externos

Por otra parte deberíamos adaptar lo que deseemos conectar de alguna manera para simular alguna de las 3 conexiones mostradas en la datasheet:

​



telera dijo:


> ........
> Ah.... por cierto, ¿valdría como atenuador un portenciometro de 5 o 10K, llevando la señal a un extremo del "POTE", el otro extremo a GND, y el central al PIN1?, lo único que me quedaría la entrada 2 del SA612, sin conectar.
> Ya me comentarán, sino trataré de hacerlo como dicen Vds.



Te pediría que realices un pequeño dibujito a mano alzada y le sacas una foto con el celular (así hice yo en mis dibujos anteriores) de como quedaría ó quisieras conectar el potenciómetro, convengamos que a veces una imagen vale más que mil palabras.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 4, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera ni en el pin *#1*, ni en el *#2*; tampoco en los pines *#4*, *#5*, *#6* ni *#7* debemos colocar resistencias ni a positivo ni a negativo ni a ninguna conexión que ya posea una tensión por su propio esquema dado que alterarían las polarizaciones generadas internamente en el integrado como muestra el esquema:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263424​
> Este modulador/demodulador balanceado funciona tan bien y con tan pocos componentes externos debidos a esos "*bias*" internos y no como el MC1496 que lleva muchisimos mas componentes externos
> ...


OK, perfect, nada entonces mejor no poner resistencia.
como decia yo es así.
Lo mío, tampoco es el dibujo....   cuando estudiaba, me costo lo suyo, sacar el Alzado, Planta y Perfil....... ayyy, que calvario.

Aunque, la verdad, puedo poner, mejor una Arva comercial, en emision, y ver que obtengo en la salida.
Miren a ver si salen más "ratas" jajajajjaja.

Según la fórmula de Dr. Zoidberg, (GRACIAS),  en (C9), he puesto un valor de 10nf, para una frecuencia de corte de cercana a los 1600 Hz, ya que el lo había fijado en 15nF, para una frecuencia de 1000Hz, no sé si estará bien, si no es así que alguien me corrija.
Si no consigo, resultados medianamente buenos, tendré que realizar el proyecto con el sistema "Manhattan", y la verdad nunca lo he hecho, y me dá muuuucha pereza, pero si no queda otro remedio tendré que probar.
Al menos para obtener resultados esperanzadores que me alenten a realizar el esquemático a PCB.
EDITO: Repasando el Datasheet, la entrada no inversora (PIN3) del LM386, tanto los esquemáticos que ahí aparecen, con ganacia, 20, 50, 0 200, va directamente del potenciómetro de 10K al pin3, sin pasar por otra "R" de 10K, miren esta parte por favor, yo tengo colocada una R,¿ igual tendría que quitarla?.


----------



## J2C (Mar 4, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ........
> Lo mío, tampoco es el dibujo....   cuando estudiaba, me costo lo suyo, sacar el Alzado, Planta y Perfil....... ayyy, que calvario.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263428
> .....



Bueno Telera, ante todo el dibujo esta *excelente* digno de Michelangelo !!!!!.


​

Como en el pin *#2* del integrado tenes *C5* a masa, deberías unir la masa del generador con la del circuito en prueba, y en la conexión del cursor del potenciómetro al pin *#1* deberías intercalar un condensador de mínimamente *10 nF* . Con esto está perfectamente aislado el *SA602/612* en cuanto a niveles de tensión continua y perfectamente unidas las masas del generador con la del circuito en prueba.



telera dijo:


> ...........
> Según la fórmula de Dr. Zoidberg, (GRACIAS),  en (C9), he puesto un valor de 10nf, para una frecuencia de corte de cercana a los 1600 Hz, ya que el lo había fijado en 15nF, para una frecuencia de 1000Hz, no sé si estará bien, si no es así que alguien me corrija.
> ........


Proba, de ultima el valor lo definis cuando lo armes en la PCB, creo que los capacitores dentro de esos valores tienen el mismo encapsulado.




telera dijo:


> ...........
> EDITO: Repasando el Datasheet, la entrada no inversora (PIN3) del LM386, tanto los esquemáticos que ahí aparecen, con ganacia, 20, 50, 0 200, va directamente del potenciómetro de 10K al pin3, sin pasar por otra "R" de 10K, miren esta parte por favor, yo tengo colocada una R,¿ igual tendría que quitarla?.


Podes sacar a *R7* sin problemas. En cuanto al fijar la ganancia del *LM386* la misma se fija colocando una resistencia en serie con el *C10* según la datasheet y si fuese necesario aun estamos a tiempo de hacerlo, incluso se puede prever de colocar la R recién en la PCB y si no se necesita se coloca un jumper de cobre. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 5, 2021)

Ooootra vez de vuelta....  
Bueno, comentarles que me está sacando una señal de 2Khz, continuamente, conectado directamente con su antena de ferrita.
NO a través del generador.


Es más, parece como que el mezclador no estuviese haciendo nada.
Si lo quitase, seguiría haciendo lo mismo.
Voy a probar a quitarlo.
EDITO: Efectivamente, quitado el mezclador sigue, generando el mismo tono de los 2Khz continuos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2021)

@telera y el transmisor en que condición se encuentra?, apagado?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola a todos , es sinples testear , basta sacar del protoboard lo resonador de 455KHz , sin el andando NO hay como lo SA612 generar 2KHz .
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 5, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> @telera y el transmisor en que condición se encuentra?, apagado?


En transmision he puesto, un ARVA COMERCIAL, (la etapa hecha del transmisor en la protoboar, no la he puesto).
Y para el receptor he puesto una antena (la primera que hice de una radio de AM).

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 5, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es sinples testear , basta sacar del protoboard lo resonador de 455KHz , sin el andando NO hay como lo SA612 generar 2KHz .
> Att,
> Daniel lopes.


Pues ya ves Daniel, no es que haya quitado el resonador, es que he quitado de la protoboard el mezclador, y seguia generando un tono de 2 Khz.
Muy raro, ¿a ver si a través del osciloscopio se me cuela alguna señal?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2021)

telera dijo:


> En transmision he puesto, un ARVA COMERCIAL, (la etapa hecha del transmisor en la protoboar, no la he puesto).
> Y para el receptor he puesto una antena (la primera que hice de una radio de AM).
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 5, 2021
> ...


Bueno en ese caso lo filtro pasa banda centrado en 2KHz si queda autooscilando ezactamente en esa frequenzia !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2021)

En principio apaga el Arva comercial, y con el SA602/612 fuera de la protoboard prueba lo siguiente:

1ro) Quita la alimentación del LM358 para ver si la auto oscilación la genera el Filtro pasabanda o se genera en el LM386 por excesiva ganancia.


Si el sonido continua (oscilación) el problema es de excesiva ganancia del LM386.

Si la oscilación desaparece hay que revisar bien las conexiones del LM358 y las del LM386 en la protobroard


----------



## telera (Mar 5, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> En principio apaga el Arva comercial, y con el SA602/612 fuera de la protoboard prueba lo siguiente:
> 
> 1ro) Quita la alimentación del LM358 para ver si la auto oscilación la genera el Filtro pasabanda o se genera en el LM386 por excesiva ganancia.
> 
> ...


Vale, os digo a ver que me comentais.
Creo que estaba mal conectado el mezclador, y he desmontado el LM386 y el SA612.
Ahora he conectado, (siguiendo el esquema, del post #210).
C6 entre pines 6 y 7 y de pin 6 al resonador y el otro pin del resonador a  GND (antes estaba entre el pin 5 y gnd), ERROR mio.
y C7 entre pin 7 y GND del SA612, (este se ha quedado como estaba).
Luego he llevado el pin 4 del SA612, a la entrada del filtro pasabanda, con un capacitor en serie de 100nF.
Y del pin5 del SA612, con otro capacitor en serie de 100nF al pin3 del LM386.
Y así, funciona, peroooooo, con ligera distorsión en el tono, que mañana al menos conseguido este paso, trataré de "optimizar".
Bueno espero a ver que me comentan.
*Así es como estaba.*


*Así como lo he dejado ahora:
*

Lo demás como estaba, entre pin 2 y 3 y este último a GND del SA612 capacitor de 10 nf, y pin 8 Vcc


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Vale, os digo a ver que me comentais.
> Creo que estaba mal conectado el mezclador, y he desmontado el LM386 y el SA612.
> Ahora he conectado, (siguiendo el esquema, del post #210).
> C6 entre pines 6 y 7 y de pin 6 al resonador y el otro pin del resonador a  GND (antes estaba entre el pin 5 y gnd), ERROR mio.
> ...


Don telera lo pino 5 (OUTB) debe quedarse "volando" o sea sin conección .
Lo pino 4 (OUTA) sigue para lo filtro pasa banda y despues de debidamente  filtrado sigue para lo amplificador LM386.
Lo pino 2 del LM386 debe quedarse conectado a la masa o tierra y lo pino 3 es la entrada de audio.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2021)

telera dijo:


> .....
> Luego he llevado el pin 4 del SA612, a la entrada del filtro pasabanda, con un capacitor en serie de 100nF.
> Y del pin5 del SA612, con otro capacitor en serie de 100nF al pin3 del LM386.
> Y así, funciona, peroooooo, con ligera distorsión en el tono, que mañana al menos conseguido este paso, trataré de "optimizar".
> ...



Pero el pin *#3* del *LM386* no lo tienes puesto a masa??

La datasheet del LM386 está muy clara con este diagrama:

​Si conectas tal cual has dicho, le estas dando dos veces la misma señal al *LM386*, una a través del filtro pasabanda y la otra directamente. Ahí puede pasar cualquier cosa !!!!


Si conectas el pin *#4* del *SA602/612* al *filtro pasabanda* el pin *#5* puede quedar directamente al aire sin conectar como se observa en las imágenes *a*, *b* y *c* !!!

​


Saludos, JuanKa.-

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 5, 2021

Una foto/imagen/dibujito vale más que mil palabras




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 5, 2021)

Tengo puestos Pin 3 y 4 del LM386 a GND, y la señal del filtro pasabanda a través del "pote" de 10K le entra al LM386 por el pin2.
Luego el pin 5 del SA612, al aire.
Y con el Arva comercial emitiendo, No recibe NADA.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 5, 2021



J2C dijo:


> Pero el pin *#3* del *LM386* no lo tienes puesto a masa??
> 
> La datasheet del LM386 está muy clara con este diagrama:
> 
> ...


Sippp... así esta juanKa.
En el pin 7 tengo una capacitor de 10uF, por lo demás está así.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que el filtro, haya algo mal y no esté actuando como debiera.
Por que si le meto directamente la señal sin pasar por el filtro, funciona.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2021)

Como dijo Jack: vayamos por partes



telera dijo:


> Tengo puestos Pin 3 y 4 del LM386 a GND, y la señal del filtro pasabanda a través del "pote" de 10K le entra al LM386 por el pin2.
> Luego el pin 5 del SA612, al aire.
> Y con el Arva comercial emitiendo, No recibe NADA.
> ......


 No recibe y el filtro está intercalado como en esta imágen?.

​




telera dijo:


> ..........
> Lo único que se me ocurre es que el filtro, haya algo mal y no esté actuando como debiera.
> Por que si le meto directamente la señal sin pasar por el filtro, funciona.



Cuando dice que funciona sin pasar por el filtro te refieres a conectar *C15* de la imágen en el extremo vivo del *potenciómetro* excluyendo todo el filtro y ahi si funciona?, el Arva comercial esta transmitiendo?.



Debemos andar con muchísimo cuidado, en ningún momento realizamos un análisis de ganancia de cada etapa, y todas interconectadas a decir verdad en algún momento podrían provocar que el circuito completo auto oscile en alguna de ellas y por lo tanto escuchar ese sonido. El filtro pasabanda va a dejar pasar solo la frecuencia de 2KHz más o menos la tolerancia.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 5, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Pero el pin *#3* del *LM386* no lo tienes puesto a masa??
> 
> La datasheet del LM386 está muy clara con este diagrama:
> 
> ...


Sippp... así esta juanKa.
En el pin 7 tengo una capacitor de 10uF, por lo demás está así.


J2C dijo:


> Como dijo Jack: vayamos por partes
> 
> 
> No recibe y el filtro está intercalado como en esta imágen?.
> ...


Sip, correcto como en el post #268.
del Pin4 del sa612 a la entrada del filtro por medio de C15.
*Cuando digo DIRECTO.*
Imagina que la señal en vez de llevarla a la entrada del filtro pasabanda.
La señal no pase por el filtro y la llevas directamente a la entrada del LM386.
Entonces si funciona


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2021)

Hola a todos  caro Don telera , ?acaso testeaste lo filtro pasa banda con tu generador de funciones antes de armar todo lo receptor ?
O sea el realmente filtra solamente frequenzias de 2KHz sin gran atenuación ?
Con auxilio del osciloscopio puedes conprobar todo eso que te pregunto.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2021)

@telera entonces habrá que estudiar nuevamente muy bien el filtro pasabanda, no sea cosa que alguna conexión esté equivocada.

Lo puedes probar con tu generador de señales/funciones y el osciloscopio sin conectar la entrada al SA612 ni la salida al LM386

Justo se adelantó Daniel.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 6, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos  caro Don telera , ?acaso testeaste lo filtro pasa banda con tu generador de funciones antes de armar todo lo receptor ?
> O sea el realmente filtra solamente frequenzias de 2KHz sin gran atenuación ?
> Con auxilio del osciloscopio puedes conprobar todo eso que te pregunto.
> !Suerte!
> ...


Sip, correcto lo estube probando, y ayer tambien, y "supuestamente" está bien, la salida, PIN7 del filtro pasabanda, salen exactamente la misma señal que le meto del generador, a no ser que se me escape algo, como amplitud, etc.., es más, me corta la señal tanto por abajo 1.8/1.7 Khz y por arriba en 2.2 Khz, pero voy a volver a realizar la pruebo y os cuelgo resultados.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 6, 2021

A ver les cuelgo estas imagenes.
*Señal que sale directamente del generador:


Señal, salida del filtro, PIN7.



Señales tomadas, en la salida del filtro, PIN7, tanto por arriba como por debajo.
SEÑAL POR ARRIBA DE LOS 2Khz.


Señal, por abajo.

*

Creo, que el filtro está bien. Salvo superior parecer 🤣 🤣
A demás es curioso, en la salida del Speaker, no oigo nada, pero si mido la señal con el osciloscopio, sonda positiva en la salida del capacitor de 250uF y la sonda negativa a masa, y al poner la masa del osciloscopio en cuando aparece una señal continua de 2 Khz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "A demás es curioso, en la salida del Speaker, no oigo nada, pero si mido la señal con el osciloscopio, sonda positiva en la salida del capacitor de 250uF y la sonda negativa a masa, y al poner la masa del osciloscopio en cuando aparece una señal continua de 2 Khz."


? No escucha nada en lo Altavoz  , seguro que lo amplificador de audio LM386 si queda bien conectado , lo altavoz si queda funcionado bien  ?
Debes entonses hacer una investigación bien detallada por todo lo circuito seguindo lo sinal de 2KHz con auxilio del osciloscopio  hasta lo punto en que el disaparece ( donde es trampado).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 6, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? No escucha nada en lo Altavoz  , seguro que lo amplificador de audio LM386 si queda bien conectado , lo altavoz si queda funcionado bien  ?
> Debes entonses hacer una investigación bien detallada por todo lo circuito seguindo lo sinal de 2KHz con auxilio del osciloscopio  hasta lo punto en que el disaparece ( donde es trampado).
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Debo jugar mucho, con los "potes" que alimentan a los pines 3 y 5 del LM358 y a su vez tambien con el "pote" RV1que va al pin inversor del LM386.
Jugando con ellos, si que llego a escuchar la señal de los 2 Khz, pero muy baja, y superpuesta como por un pitido continuo.
Así que ya no sé que mas vueltas darle 🤣 🤣
Si subo, mucho la alimentación a los pines 3 y 5, me genera un pitido continuo de 2 Khz +/-, y si dejo cerca de los 0V, los pines 3 y 5, aunque prevalece el pitido, llego a escuchar la secuencia de pitidos.
¿como debo conectar la antena a los pines 1 y 2 del SA612?, ¿tengo que alimentarla?.
Voy a hacer u video y lo subo para que vean.


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Debo jugar mucho, con los "potes" que alimentan a los pines 3 y 5 del LM358 y a su vez tambien con el "pote" RV1que va al pin inversor del LM386.
> Jugando con ellos, si que llego a escuchar la señal de los 2 Khz, pero muy baja, y superpuesta como por un pitido continuo.
> Así que ya no sé que mas vueltas darle 🤣 🤣
> Si subo, mucho la alimentación a los pines 3 y 5, me genera un pitido continuo de 2 Khz +/-, y si dejo cerca de los 0V, los pines 3 y 5, aunque prevalece el pitido, llego a escuchar la secuencia de pitidos.
> ......


Que potes has colocado ahí?, suficiente con un divisor de tensión con dos resistencias una a + y la otra a negativo y BIEN desacoplada la continua con un electrolítico de 10 uF y un cerámico de .01 uF





telera dijo:


> .........
> ¿como debo conectar la antena a los pines 1 y 2 del SA612?, ¿tengo que alimentarla?.
> Voy a hacer u video y lo subo para que vean.



Tu  antena con los capacitores de sintonía es el equivalente de la inductancia de 5 uH y el C de 100 pF y debes conectarla tal cual esta imágen:
​


.
Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 6, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Que potes has colocado ahí?, suficiente con un divisor de tensión con dos resistencias una a + y la otra a negativo y BIEN desacoplada la continua con un electrolítico de 10 uF y un cerámico de .01 uF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sip, correcto, eso está así, peeeero.......... digo voy a preguntar, por si acaso.
He puesto unos "potes" el de 10K, es que que va al pin inversor del LM386 y luego otro de 5K, para alimentar los pines 3 y 5 del LM358


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2021)

El de 10 K en el pin inversor del LM386 es un control de volumen para que se ajuste al gusto del usuario y solo debe ajustarse a eso.



El de 5 K es correcto usarlo en la primera parte del diseño de la etapa como para ajustar el mejor nivel de continua de esas entradas del LM358 y una vez definida dicha tensión reemplazar el pote con resistencias, pero fundamentalmente entre la unión de ambas resistencias con los pines 3 y 5 del LM358 debes *desacoplar con capacitor a masa*. sino es un punto que tarde o temprano es el acceso para tener auto oscilaciones que es lo que te esta pasando.

Una vez que se define la tensión de los pines 3 y 5 del LM358 *eso no se debe tocar mas*, fijate que el esquema que te pasaron *decía 1/2 de Vcc* que es la manera típica que se polarizan los operacionales !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 6, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> El de 10 K en el pin inversor del LM386 es un control de volumen para que se ajuste al gusto del usuario y solo debe ajustarse a eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Esa tensión debo dejarla a cero (0V), para obtener una mayor amplitud en la salida, si la dejo a 2.5v la amplitud es menor.


Bueno, he quitado ese pote, y he hecho un regulador resistivo, con una R de 10K y una de 100 ohm, y he desacoplado con dos capacitores de 10uf y 100nf, el resultado sigue siendo el mismo a la salida, obtengo un pitido continuo en el speaker de +/- 2.5Khz (oscila).
Eso sin tener en la entrada del mezclador ninguna antena conectada, ni tampoco un Arva próximo emitiendo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Bueno, he quitado ese pote, y he hecho un regulador resistivo, con una R de 10K y una de 100 ohm, y he desacoplado con dos capacitores de 10uf y 100nf, el resultado sigue siendo el mismo a la salida, obtengo un pitido continuo en el speaker de +/- 2.5Khz (oscila).
> Eso sin tener en la entrada del mezclador ninguna antena conectada, ni tampoco un Arva próximo emitiendo.


Don telera , los pinos 3 y 5 del LM358 deben sienpre quedarse a 1/2 de su alimentación , portanto dos resistores de 10Kohmios + los capacitores de desacople 10uF + 100nF si queda de 10!.
Olvide la "ganancia extra" obtenida en tu filtro cuando andando cercano a 0 Volts.
La ganancia proporcionada por lo amplificaodr LM386 es estupenda y seguramente lo potenciometro de Volume si quedara razonablemente cerriado para si obtener ya un bueno volume a la redonda.
Debes con auxilio del generador de funciones ayustado para 2KHz mas lo Osciloscopio hacer testes con lo filtro pasa banda + LM386 + Atavoz (altoparlante) y despues de todo recontrachequeado entonses debes seguir con lo paso receptor propriamente dicho (SA612).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2021)

Estoy desconcertado, pero me da la impresión que el filtro pasabanda esta auto-oscilando. El filtro tiene bastante *Q* y la *banda pasante es muy estrecha* ya que a los *±600 Hz* donde tiene una atenuación de *20 dB* (*la décima parte* en tensión).

Sugiero probarlo en forma independiente, usando el esquema del post *#201*:

​
agregando a la entrada un capacitor de *.1 uF* en serie con la *R11* y a la salida del segundo operacional colocar en serie el *C* (no recuerdo ahora el valor) y el *RV1* de *10KOhms*.

Aplicar el generador de señales/funciones al *Cx* que pusimos en serie con *R11* y masa con una amplitud del tipo *30 mV pap* (unos *10 mV eff*icaces) y medir con el osciloscopio sobre los extremos de *RV1* respetando masa a masa.

Para saber si hay auto oscilación o no, es suficiente desconectar el generador de funciones/señales de *Cx*. Esta prueba si no hay auto oscilación también nos dará la pauta de cuánto estamos amplificando en el filtro tomando la medición de la salida en *Vpap* y haciendo el cociente entre Salida versus entrada (*Salida/Entrada*)  que nos dará un número, a ese número lo pasamos por la fórmula *=20*log(10) número =* y obtenemos la ganancia de la etapa en *dB*.






Telera a esto no le prestes atención, es para Daniel que siempre está leyendo y mi intención es tratar de pensar un paso adelante.

Daniel tanto tu como yo tenemos experiencia en equipos de radio y conocemos el motivo del famoso *Squelch* que no es usado en los equipos AM ni BLU, en este caso en particular es un BLU.
Desde el día del tono continuo hace ruido en mi cabeza el siguiente tema: en ausencia de señal normalmente tenemos ruido en el parlante, pero qué pasa aquí?, entre la demodulación y el amplificador de audio tenemos un *Filtro Pasabanda* bastante *estrecho* y el ruido que me atormenta en mi cabeza desde ese día es: *no será esto lo que termina provocando la auto oscilación?*
Sabemos que el ruido es presencia desordenada de frecuencias audibles que lo hacen ininteligible y por eso no lo identificamos como una señal valedera, será que el *FPB* (Filtro Pasabanda) se engancha de eso y se larga a auto oscilar?.

Vayamos pensando un paso adelante mientras Telera realiza las pruebas.




Saludos a ambos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Disculpen la sesión de catarsis / cháchara !!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> "Daniel tanto tu como yo tenemos experiencia en equipos de radio y conocemos el motivo del famoso *Squelch* que no es usado en los equipos AM ni BLU, en este caso en particular es un BLU.
> Desde el día del tono continuo hace ruido en mi cabeza el siguiente tema: en ausencia de señal normalmente tenemos ruido en el parlante, pero qué pasa aquí?, entre la demodulación y el amplificador de audio tenemos un *Filtro Pasabanda* bastante *estrecho* y el ruido que me atormenta en mi cabeza desde ese día es: *no será esto lo que termina provocando la auto oscilación?*
> Sabemos que el ruido es presencia desordenada de frecuencias audibles que lo hacen ininteligible y por eso no lo identificamos como una señal valedera, será que el *FPB* (Filtro Pasabanda) se engancha de eso y se larga a auto oscilar?.
> 
> Vayamos pensando un paso adelante mientras Telera realiza las pruebas."


Hola a todos , caro Don JuanKa acuerdo plenamente con ustedes en grau , genero y numero ,pero para chequear nosotros mismo si esa hipotese para de pé  tendriamos que armar un circuito identico a del Don telera .
Tenemos que aguardar lo resultados obtenido por Don telera, seguir estudiando lo que si pasa y orientar lo Compa a seguir en adelante a partir de los resultados obtenidos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 6, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Estoy desconcertado, pero me da la impresión que el filtro pasabanda esta auto-oscilando. El filtro tiene bastante *Q* y la *banda pasante es muy estrecha* ya que a los *±600 Hz* donde tiene una atenuación de *20 dB* (*la décima parte* en tensión).
> 
> Sugiero probarlo en forma independiente, usando el esquema del post *#201*:
> 
> ...


OK, perfecto, mañana haré esas pruebas.
Eso pensaba yo......, que tal vez estuviese autooscilando.
mañana manos a la obra, y trararé de hacer las pruebas que propone J2c.
Gracias, por vuestra paciencia, de verdad.


----------



## telera (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola buenas.
Bueno, he realizado pruebas, pero he tenido que subir la amplitud a 1Vpp, ya que con 30mVpp, era incapar de sacar algo coherente.
estas son las pruebas.
*Señal emitida con el generador.*


*Señal entre puntas del generador y oscilo.*


*Señal en la salida del LM358 PIN7.*

*Señal a la salida del "Pote" RV1 y el capacitor de 10nF.*


Por cierto he vuelto de dejar la alimentación de los pines 3 y 5 1/2 de la tensión Vcc, en 2.1V (un poco más baja), ya que para ser exactos debería estar en 2.5V, si pensais que es mejor dejarla exacta la subo a 2.5V.


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ........
> Por cierto he vuelto de dejar la alimentación de los pines 3 y 5 1/2 de la tensión Vcc, en 2.1V (un poco más baja), ya que para ser exactos debería estar en 2.5V, si pensais que es mejor dejarla exacta la subo a 2.5V.



La variación entre 2.5V y 2.1V no es tan grave, si se agravará con variaciones mayores tanto en más como en menos.



Si este es el ajuste del generador:
​
y esta es la entrada al capacitor *Cx* que has puesto en serie con *R11* hay algo que no tiene logica para mi:
​Si la vista no me falla, entiendo que el osciloscopio está ajustado a *500 mV* por división, lo que me da *2,6 Vpap* y no *1 Vpap* como el ajuste del generador.
Y es que observo mucha más amplitud en el osciloscopio que el ajuste del generador, me desconcierta totalmente.


Si a la salida del LM358 tenga esta señal:
​Y si la vista no me falla aquí también el osciloscopio está ajustado a *500 mV* por división, lo que me da *0.8 Vpap* y es algo que me confunde muchisimo.
Por que me confunde, por que la salida del filtro activo es menor que la entrada.






Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Telera cuando tomes fotos como en esta secuencia para analizar un problema que poseas, ten presente de acoplar en CA, también si puedes usar los 2 haces del osciloscopio ajustados a la misma deflexión vertical uno en la parte superior y el otro en la inferior te permite notar mucho mejor las diferencias entre entrada y salida.

Una viejísima costumbre que tengo sobre mis hombros desde el año 1985 cuando cruce el limite analogico a digital. Que según el problema usaba un osciloscopio con doble base de tiempo horizontal lo cual permite ampliar mucho una parte de la señal que analizaba en el canal 1.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

@J2C En la primera imagen el osciloscopio esta en 200mV por división, en la segunda a 500mV... Creo que falla la vista ... Y lo que aparece tiene lógica, 1V pap de entrada y unos 800mV pap en la salida montada sobre una continua de 2v.


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> @J2C En la primera imagen el osciloscopio esta en 200mV por división, en la segunda a 500mV... Creo que falla la vista ... Y lo que aparece tiene lógica, 1V pap de entrada y unos 800mV pap en la salida montada sobre una continua de 2v.


Te parece lógico que un filtro pasabanda con 2 operacionales tenga perdidas de inserción?   

No es que me falle la vista, solo que se me han roto los anteojos de cerca y la foto de cotè no es lo mejor para ver.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Te parece lógico que un filtro pasabanda con 2 operacionales tenga perdidas de inserción?
> 
> No es que me falle la vista, solo que se me han roto los anteojos de cerca y la foto de cotè no es lo mejor para ver.
> 
> ...


Bueno analizando lo circuito dese filtro pasa banda hay una enorme atenuación en los dibisor resistivos conposto por "R11"/"R12" y despues por "R21"/"R22".
Que ese filtro pasa banda tenga un gaño unitario en la frequenzia de interese (2KHz) eso ya si queda de bueno tamaño !
Quien debe fornir la ganancia total es lo amplificador de audio LM386.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

No es tan así Daniel, hace muchos años (más de 18) usando una Nota de Aplicación de Texas realice varios 5/6 filtros pasabanda y todos tenían ganancia. Los calcule de acuerdo a dicha Nota de Aplicación que vere si la encuentro en alguno de los HD viejos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Te parece lógico que un filtro pasabanda con 2 operacionales tenga perdidas de inserción?


Lo lógico eran los valores después de hacer notar que en la primera imagen el osciloscopio estaba en otra escala .

En lo demás no discuto, pero según el programa a la frecuencia intermedia no tiene ganancia (0db... Osea ganancia unitaria), por lo que en teoría debería salir 1v, pero teniendo en cuenta que los valores pueden haberse movido por tolerancias y demases, una pequeña atenuación no me sonaba tan raro.


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

Es que estimo como mucho 5 mV la salida del demodulador SA612 y entonces el filtro pasabanda era quien debería amplificar la señal.

Es cierto, yo no usé ni usaría el programa de la página del proveedor, si la Nota de Aplicación correspondiente que me permite modificar otros parámetros. No me  molesta hacer los cálculos y puede que hace tantos años hasta haya realizado una hoja de calculo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2021)

Los filtros con ganancia son peligrosos: cambia la FT y las frecuencias de corte. Traten de mantener en 0dB la ganancia del filtro y luego amplificar con otro AO o con el 386.
Si deciden usar ganancia en los filtros, usen un simulador y verifiquen que los parámetros y estabilidad se conservan.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

Acá esta ampliada la zona que calcula el programa de Microchip y la simulación en el LTSpice. Ambos concuerdan bastante (Corte a -3dB en 1800 y 2200) y ninguno tiene amplificación. (El LT marca una atenuación de -214mdB, Microchip 0dB).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok. Y la fase???
Hay margen de fase para evitar la oscilación??


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. Y la fase???
> Hay margen de fase para evitar la oscilación??


NPI, yo solo estoy de metido nomas... 

(En la segunda imagen, la linea punteada es la fase de la señal, en la primera es la linea roja pero no se ve porque esta ampliada, en post anteriores esta completa... post %292).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok. Por lo que se vé ahí, el filtro es estable. Intenten buscar el problema en otro lugar.


----------



## telera (Mar 8, 2021)

Me quedo "perplejo" SEÑORES,  mucho "level", para mi.
Hoy toca curro.
Espero vuestras recomendaciones, y consejos para ir haciendo pruebas o lo que creais más conveniente.


----------



## J2C (Mar 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Me quedo "perplejo" SEÑORES,  mucho "level", para mi.
> Hoy toca curro.
> Espero vuestras recomendaciones, y consejos para ir haciendo pruebas o lo que creais más conveniente.



Telera el único que tiene "level" es el Dr que es ingeniero recibido en una Universidad y *electrónico de alma* con muchísima capacidad didáctica que hay muy pocos profesionales así en nuestro país.

El resto solo tenemos un título secundario (de segundo nivel) de técnico electrónica y mucha experiencia con demasiado amor por la electrónica !!!!


Si, yo lo soy, pero estoy seguro que los demás también casi lo son: fanáticos lectores de temas de electrónica  por el solo hecho de seguir aprendiendo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 12, 2021)

Buenos días.
A ver he desmontado todo y estoy tratando de hacerlo tipo "Manhattan", pero estoy armando un buen *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico].*....  
Probaré a ver si desaparece la auto-oscilación.
Si no, pregunto, ¿Se podría hacer un filtro no activo?, por probar otra posibilidad.


----------



## J2C (Mar 12, 2021)

La respuesta es si.

Pero no te hemos abandonado Telera, solo que estamos todos muy desconcertados y pensar lo que puede estar ocurriendo no lleva demasiado tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Probaré a ver si desaparece la auto-oscilación.


Como sabés que está auto-oscilando ???
Podrías poner un diagrama en bloques del sistema completo que estás armando e indicar donde tenés la osiclación?
Por que no termino de entender que es lo que te sucede.
Lo forma mas sencilla es testear por partes:
1- Primero lo más fácil, el filtro pasabanda. Montás solo el filtro en el protoboard, lo excitás con el generador con una amplitud conocida (por ejemplo 100mV) y te fijás que encontrás a la salida: debe tener un máximo de 1V (o muy cerca de eso) a la frecuencia central (2kHz) y comenzar a atenuar a mayor y menor frecuencia. A las frecuencias donde encuentres 71mV tenés los puntos de -3dB que definen el ancho de banda y podés calcular el Q del filtro. Si el generador permite barrer en frecuencia y enlazarlo con el osciloscopio entonces podés ver gráficamente la curva de la respuesta del filtro por que si querés validar que es un pasabanda y no otra cosa extraña. (No te olvides de colocar un capacitor de 100nF entre los pines de alimentación de cada A.O. que uses y también colocar 10uF entre cada línea de alimentación y GND.
2- Luego armás APARTE el amplificador con el LM386, *le calculás la ganancia* y lo excitas con el generador con una amplitud que no cause saturación --> depende de la ganancia que tengas. Verificás tener a la salida la amplitud esperada en base a la excitación y a la ganancia que le hayas dado y te asegurás que el filtro esté sin alimentación.

Si hasta ahí todo va bien y coincide con los cálculos, te tomás una cerveza y vamos a analizar otra etapa que veremos cual es cuando subas el diagrama en bloques. Si hay alguna falla analizaremos como resolverla, pero lo primero es saber donde está el problema y para eso necesitamos probar cada parte por separado y luego ir uniéndolas...como diga en el diagrama en bloques.


----------



## telera (Mar 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Buenos días.
> A ver he desmontado todo y estoy tratando de hacerlo tipo "Manhattan", pero estoy armando un buen *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico].*....
> Probaré a ver si desaparece la auto-oscilación.
> Si no, pregunto, ¿Se podría hacer un filtro no activo?, por probar otra posibilidad.


Solo una pregunta "SIN OFENDER", ¿que pasa? que solo los señores ADMINISTRADORES, me corrijen a mí, o yo soy muy "TONTO", o los demás son muy "LISTOS", si se quiere que abandone el foro, se DICE, y se acabó la fiesta, pero no entiendo ni sé a donde estánlos términos, creo que no he ofendido a nadie, mi mayor pecado SOLO ha sido olvidarme alguna interrogación o alguna mayúscula.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ¿que pasa? que solo los señores ADMINISTRADORES, me corrijen a mi



No se sienta* tan* especial ! 

1º - Lea las normas que aceptó sin leer.
2º - Ahora agrega términos vulgares.
3º - Visite Moderación


----------



## J2C (Mar 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Solo una pregunta "SIN OFENDER", ¿que pasa? que solo los señores ADMINISTRADORES, me corrijen a mí, o yo soy muy "TONTO", o los demás son muy "LISTOS", si se quiere que abandone el foro, se DICE, y se acabó la fiesta, pero no entiendo ni sé a donde estánlos términos, creo que no he ofendido a nadie, mi mayor pecado SOLO ha sido olvidarme alguna interrogación o alguna mayúscula.


Calma Telera, solo te corrigieron un "término" o palabra/frase que en otros países es mal interpretado.

Si bien ambos usamos el castellano para comunicarnos, algunas palabras tienen distintas acepciones en distintos países.



Dr. solo hay una etapa previa al filtro pasabanda y es un demodulador balanceado con oscilador incluido usando el SA602/612. Sino me equivoco el forista ya ha probado dicha etapa enlazada directamente al LM386 y funcionaba.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2021)

telera dijo:


> " ¿Se podría hacer un filtro no activo?, por probar otra posibilidad."


Hola a todos , caro Don telera un filtro pasivo hecho  capacitores , resistores y inductores NO tienen lo mismo poder de filtragen ( real eficienzia) que un activo posue.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Dr. solo hay una etapa previa al filtro pasabanda y es un demodulador balanceado con oscilador incluido usando el SA602/612. *Sino me equivoco el forista ya ha probado dicha etapa enlazada directamente al LM386 y funcionaba*.


Eso es algo que hay que verificar, pero primero lo primero y más fácil: lo que puse arriba, si todo anda OK vamos entonces por el demodulador.
La idea que pruebe las partes de forma totalmente independiente y aislada. Si todo está OK y luego aparecen fallas...será mas sencillo diagnosticarlas, pero mezclando todo sin ensayos previos y agregado una etapa de RF es querer complicarse la vida.
Vayamos por partes - si el dueño del tema quiere - y tratemos evaluar cada etapa por separado.


----------



## telera (Mar 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como sabés que está auto-oscilando ???


Hola "Dr" técnicamente no sabría decirtelo, lo único, es que me genera ese "TONO" pitido continuo de los 2Khz+/-.
Digo que no lo sé, porque no sé cotejarlo.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podrías poner un diagrama en bloques del sistema completo que estás armando e indicar donde tenés la osiclación?


Como te decía, he desmontado todo, he armado de momento SOLO, el filtro paso banda, lo único que me generaba una señal un poco "sucia", con algunas "barbas" (decimos por aquí), y lo he estado repasando, para evitar esas inducciones, y que la señal de salida por el PIN 7 del LM358, fuese limpia.
cuando lo tenga listo (el filtro), posteo imagenes.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que no termino de entender que es lo que te sucede.
> Lo forma mas sencilla es testear por partes:
> 1- Primero lo más fácil, el filtro pasabanda. Montás solo el filtro en el protoboard, lo excitás con el generador con una amplitud conocida (por ejemplo 100mV) y te fijás que encontrás a la salida: debe tener un máximo de 1V (o muy cerca de eso) a la frecuencia central (2kHz) y comenzar a atenuar a mayor y menor frecuencia. A las frecuencias donde encuentres 71mV tenés los puntos de -3dB que definen el ancho de banda y podés calcular el Q del filtro. Si el generador permite barrer en frecuencia y enlazarlo con el osciloscopio entonces podés ver gráficamente la curva de la respuesta del filtro por que si querés validar que es un pasabanda y no otra cosa extraña. (No te olvides de colocar un capacitor de 100nF entre los pines de alimentación de cada A.O. que uses y también colocar 10uF entre cada línea de alimentación y GND.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 2- Luego armás APARTE el amplificador con el LM386, *le calculás la ganancia* y lo excitas con el generador con una amplitud que no cause saturación --> depende de la ganancia que tengas. Verificás tener a la salida la amplitud esperada en base a la excitación y a la ganancia que le hayas dado y te asegurás que el filtro esté sin alimentación.


Perfecto, cuando este listo el "filtro", pasaré al LM386.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si hasta ahí todo va bien y coincide con los cálculos, te tomás una cerveza y vamos a analizar otra etapa que veremos cual es cuando subas el diagrama en bloques. Si hay alguna falla analizaremos como resolverla, pero lo primero es saber donde está el problema y para eso necesitamos probar cada parte por separado y luego ir uniéndolas...como diga en el diagrama en bloques.


OK

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2021

Aquí les adjunto, las imagenes del generador, con la señal, y la amplitud que está emitiendo, así como la señal de salida del LM358, por el PIN7, y una imagen general de la nueva ubicación, (ya perdonarán), pero esto es como un "jeroglífico".
Por cierto, viendo las imagenes me doy cuenta que no he puesto los capacitores.


Lo que obtengo a la salida es la misma amplitud que en la entrada.
*SEÑAL DE ENTRADA:
*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> y te fijás que encontrás a la salida: debe tener un máximo de 1V (o muy cerca de eso) a la frecuencia central (2kHz) y


Perdón, no es 1V sino 100mV, lo mismo que le entra.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 12, 2021



telera dijo:


> Lo que obtengo a la salida es la misma amplitud que en la entrada.


Eso está OK por que estás excitando a la frecuencia central del filtro.
Ahora barré en frecuencia hacia abajo y hacia arriba de los 2kHz hasta verificar los puntos de -3dB, por que fuera de la frecuencia central debés tener atenuación tanto para frecuencias mas altas como para mas bajas.


----------



## telera (Mar 13, 2021)

Aquí les subo, la atenuanción del filtro, tanto por arriba como por debajo.
Dr, lo siento, no he sabido como buscar la atenuación de los -3db, simplemente me he limitado, a subir y bajar la frecuencia, y que vosotros valoreis.




De momento así llevo, la nueva "transformación".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Aquí les subo, la atenuanción del filtro, tanto por arriba como por debajo.
> Dr, lo siento, no he sabido como buscar la atenuación de los -3db, simplemente me he limitado, a subir y bajar la frecuencia, y que vosotros valoreis.


Te lo expliqué acá:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 1- Primero lo más fácil, el filtro pasabanda. Montás solo el filtro en el protoboard, lo excitás con el generador con una amplitud conocida (por ejemplo 100mV) y te fijás que encontrás a la salida: debe tener un máximo de 100mV (o muy cerca de eso) a la frecuencia central (2kHz) y comenzar a atenuar a mayor y menor frecuencia. A las frecuencias donde encuentres 71mV tenés los puntos de -3dB que definen el ancho de banda y podés calcular el Q del filtro. Si el generador permite barrer en frecuencia y enlazarlo con el osciloscopio entonces podés ver gráficamente la curva de la respuesta del filtro por que si querés validar que es un pasabanda y no otra cosa extraña.


De todas formas, el filtro parece estar funcionando y no tiene problemas de auto-oscilación ni nada de eso. Buscá ahora los puntos de -3dB y verificá que se ajusta a los calculos.


----------



## telera (Mar 13, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te lo expliqué acá:
> 
> De todas formas, el filtro parece estar funcionando y no tiene problemas de auto-oscilación ni nada de eso. Buscá ahora los puntos de -3dB y verificá que se ajusta a los calculos.


Sip, correcto, si entendí todo menos lo de buscar los puntos de -3db, (no sé como mirarlo).
Por eso comentaba, que me limité a subir y bajar frecuencia, para que se viera, que cortaba tanto por arriba como por abajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2021)

1- Excitas con una señal de amplitud conocida, por ejemplo 100 mV RMS.
2- Barres en frecuencia hasta encontrar la máxima salida --> eso es la frecuencia central y debería ser 2kHz o muy cerca.
3- Barres en frecuencia por encima y por debajo de la fcia central hasta lograr una amplitud de salida igual al 70% de la maxima que encontraste --> esos son los puntos de -3dB.
4- Restas ambas frecuencias y encontras el ancho de banda. Dividis la fcia central en el ancho de banda y tenes el Q del filtro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Aquí les subo, la atenuanción del filtro, tanto por arriba como por debajo.
> Dr, lo siento, no he sabido como buscar la atenuación de los -3db, simplemente me he limitado, a subir y bajar la frecuencia, y que vosotros valoreis.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264004
> ...


Hola a todos , en la urtima foto posteada arriba jo no logro identificar lo capacitor de desacople DC entre la salida del SA612 y la entrada del filtro pasa banda.
Tanbien no logro veer lo capacitor de desacople DC del dibisor por 2 que polariza los pinos 3 y 5 del LM358 (filtro pasa banda) con 1/2 de VCC (alimentación).
Ojalá los dos NO si quedaran olvidados!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 13, 2021)

Hola Daniel.
Adjunto esta imagen para que valores/is.


La señal de entrada de alimentación de 5V, para el pin 8 del LM358, tambien cojo de ahí los 5V para el divisor resistivo de +2.5v, para los pines 3 y 5. Comentar que en esta imagen no está puesto, pero posteriormente he añadido, (como se explica en la imagen), un capacitor electrolítico de 10uF.
EDITO: Como explico tambien en la imagen he puesto otro capacitor de 100nF a la entrada negativa de -5V, del LM358.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> La señal de entrada de alimentación de 5V, para el pin 8 del LM358, tambien cojo de ahí los 5V para el divisor resistivo de +2.5v, para los pines 3 y 5. Comentar que en esta imagen no está puesto, pero posteriormente he añadido, (como se explica en la imagen), un capacitor electrolítico de 10uF.
> EDITO: Como explico tambien en la imagen he puesto otro capacitor de 100nF a la entrada negativa de -5V, del LM358


Por favor, dibujá y publicá el plano eléctrico completo de cada módulo por separado, con todos los agregados y valores de las tensiones de alimentación. Ese montaje que has hecho a lo "Manhattan" es poco menos que inentendible visto en una fotografía, más aún cuando lo has recubierto parcialmente de adhesivo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> Adjunto esta imagen para que valores/is.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264011
> ...


Descurpe Don telera , pero lo que entiendo es que estas alimentando lo pino 4 del LM358 con -5 Voltios ?
Si si los pinos 3 y 5 deben conectarse directamente a la masa o tierra , ahora si NO debes usar la 1/2 tensión de Vcc debidamente desacoplados ( tierra o masa virtual)  para alimentarlos .
Lo que NO es correcto es alimentar lo CI LM358 con alimentación simectrica ( +V  y - V) y aun alimentar los pines 3 y 5 ( entrada positiva) con 1/2 de Vcc.
Si haces eso en realidad estas agregando un off-set de +2,5 Voltios a lo sinal de Audio y eso NO es neseario aca.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 13, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe Don telera , pero lo que entiendo es que estas alimentando lo pino 4 del LM358 con -5 Voltios ?


Sip, correcto, estoy alimentando con -5V pin4 del LM358 Daniel, igual ahí tenía el error, ahora veo en el datasheet que va GND.
CORRIJO.
Así lo tenía tambien en la "protoboard", igual por eso LOS PROBLEMAS (¿Autooscilación?).



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si si los pinos 3 y 5 deben conectarse directamente a la masa o tierra , ahora si NO debes usar la 1/2 tensión de Vcc debidamente desacoplados ( tierra o masa virtual)  para alimentarlos .


Los Pines 3 y 5, alimento a +2.5V (1/2) de VCC.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Lo que NO es correcto es alimentar lo CI LM358 con alimentación simectrica ( +V  y - V) y aun alimentar los pines 3 y 5 ( entrada positiva) con 1/2 de Vcc.
> Si haces eso en realidad estas agregando un off-set de +2,5 Voltios a lo sinal de Audio y eso NO es neseario aca.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Los Pines 3 y 5, alimento a +2.5V (1/2) de VCC."


Entonses conecte lo pino 4 a la masa o tierra y olvide de ves la tensión de -5 Voltios
!Mejor aun una tensión a minus para amolar , Jajjajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Así lo tenía tambien en la "protoboard", igual por eso LOS PROBLEMAS (¿Autooscilación?).


Nop. Es un error pero si tenes capacitores de acople entre etapas no sucede nada malo. De hecho el filtro parece operar perfectamente y no parece estar autooscilando ni nada parecido.


----------



## telera (Mar 13, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por favor, dibujá y publicá el plano eléctrico completo de cada módulo por separado, con todos los agregados y valores de las tensiones de alimentación. Ese montaje que has hecho a lo "Manhattan" es poco menos que inentendible visto en una fotografía, más aún cuando lo has recubierto parcialmente de adhesivo...


Digamos que lo que llevo hecho en el formato "Manhattan" sería esto:





El zócalo donde debe ir asentado el IC SA612, sin alimentar, y desconectando de R1, quedarían las dos etapas, separadas.
Que desastre, me faltan en el esquemático, los capacitadores de desacoplo (voy a ponerlos) en el desarrollo"Manhattan" estan puestos.

Está, realizado, hasta la salida del Pin7 del LM358.
He puesto los condensadores, el cerámico y el electrolítico, ¿así estarian bien? en paralelo.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 13, 2021

Una apreciación, aunque es adelantarme en el tiempo, ahora repasando el datasheet del LM386, he visto que la entrada de la señal, la hacen por el PIN3, y el PIN2 a GND, sin embargo yo la entrada de la señal, la hago por el PIN2 (inversor) y el PIN3  a GND.

¿Daría Igual?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ¿Daría Igual?



No, no dá igual...de hecho no es ni parecido por que estás anulado la realimentación negativa que fija la ganancia y eso te vuelve oscilatorio al amplificador por que estás realimentando con una señal en fase con la entrada (==> realimentación positiva)
Antes de seguir con otra cosa, arreglá las conexiones de ese amplificador, respetá el datasheet y colocalo como corresponde. Por otra parte le has dado la máxima ganancia al amplificador (200 => 46dB) así que si alimentás con +/-2.5V la entrada máxima solo puede valer (con suerte) 12mV y cualquier otra señal que salga del decodificador te va saturar la salida del amplificador de audio. Por lo pronto, YO quietaría el capacitor que está entre los pines 1 y 8 del LM386, con lo que la ganancia cae al mínimo y podrás medir con el osciloscopio que es lo que hay a la salida. Si hace falta mas ganancia es fácil aumentarla usando el link que te dí antes.


----------



## telera (Mar 13, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, no dá igual...de hecho no es ni parecido por que estás anulado la realimentación negativa que fija la ganancia y eso te vuelve oscilatorio al amplificador por que estás realimentando con una señal en fase con la entrada (==> realimentación positiva)
> Antes de seguir con otra cosa, arreglá las conexiones de ese amplificador, respetá el datasheet y colocalo como corresponde. Por otra parte le has dado la máxima ganancia al amplificador (200 => 46dB) así que si alimentás con +/-2.5V la entrada máxima solo puede valer (con suerte) 12mV y cualquier otra señal que salga del decodificador te va saturar la salida del amplificador de audio. Por lo pronto, YO quietaría el capacitor que está entre los pines 1 y 8 del LM386, con lo que la ganancia cae al mínimo y podrás medir con el osciloscopio que es lo que hay a la salida. Si hace falta mas ganancia es fácil aumentarla usando el link que te dí antes.


Gracias Dr, pues es que ya hace días, que me percate de esa circunstancia........, pero, no sé, por alguna circunstancia, o por error, así estaba tambien desde el principio en la "protoboard", ha sido hoy repasando el "data", que me he decidido a preguntarlo.
Gracias.
De hecho, esa etapa, todavía no la tengo realiazada en "Manhattan", de ahí querer asegurarme.
Entonces, entrada de señal por PIN3 y el PIN2 a GND.
Por cierto, la alimentación del LM358 VCC, es de 5V, y 2.5V (1/2), a los pines 3 y 5.
Pero vamos que ya he visto que un condensador de 10uF entre Pines 1 y 8, multiplica la ganancia por 200. (los dejaré al aire cuando monte y probaré).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Por cierto, la alimentación del LM358 VCC, es de 5V, y 2.5V (1/2), a los pines 3 y 5.


Si, ya sé, y eso es "lo mismo" (paras fines prácticos) que alimentar con +/-2.5V, solo que hay que eliminar ese offset con capacitores de acople.


----------



## telera (Mar 14, 2021)

Bueno, ya he terminado el montaje, pero, algo debo estar haciendo mal, ya que me sigue generando un tono continuo en la salida.


Poniendo la sona del osciloscopio en la entrada del filtro pasabanda, recibe, los 457 Khz, perooo, poniendo muy cerca el EMISOR COMERCIAL, si lo separo ya no recibe nada.





Tambien los tiempos están ahí invertidos.


----------



## telera (Mar 14, 2021)

Otra pregunta, al recibir la señal de los 457 Khz, tanto por el PIN4 del mezclador, como por la entrada del filtro pasabanda, es de suponer , que en las salidas de los Opamp pines 1 y 7, ¿deberia recibir algo nop?.
¿Tambien debería recibir alguna señal por el PIN2 inversor, de la entrada del primer Opamp?
No recibo ninguna señal.
EDITO: Una pregunta, sopongo que absurda, pero por si acaso.
En la entrada del filtro pasabanda, ¿no debería recibir ya la frecuencia heterodina, osea los 2 Khz, restada con el oscilador local de 455Khz?, porque si a la entrada del filtro pasabanda, le llega la señal de los 457Khz, el filtro pasabanda va a cortar esa frecuencia.
En fin no sé, pregunto, de alguien que no entiende mucho, pero no para de darle vueltas al asunto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2021)

Buenos dias Don telera , estube pensando aca con mis botoes y cada ves mas creo que Don JuanKa tienes toda razón cuando esplico su teoria en su post #292 para ese funcionamento erractico (oscilación de 2KHz).
Una dica que te dejo aca para esperimentar es poner un capacitor de 10nF entre lo pino 4 del SA612 para la masa o tierra y otro capacitor de 15nF entre lo pino 4 y pino 5 del SA612.
Eses capacitores sirven como un camiño facil para la tierra o masa para sinales de alta frequenzia que hay en la salida del SA612 (pino 4)
Otra dica es desacoplar la alimentación de todo o engendro (5V)  con un capacitor electrolictico de 1000uF para tierra o masa.
!Suerte amigo!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2021)

Yo pregunto:
1- Has verificado los puntos de -3dB del filtro y el valor del Q???
2- Has ensayado el amplificador por separado del resto del circuito usando el generador y el osciliscopio??

Estábamos tratando de seguir un patron de trabajo ordenado que nos permita encontrar la falla y ahora volvés a juntar todo y seguir con el mismo problema....y continuamos sin saber si esas etapas funcionan bien para apuntar al mezclador balanceado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "EDITO: Una pregunta, sopongo que absurda, pero por si acaso.
> En la entrada del filtro pasabanda, ¿no debería recibir ya la frecuencia heterodina, osea los 2 Khz, restada con el oscilador local de 455Khz?, porque si a la entrada del filtro pasabanda, le llega la señal de los 457Khz, el filtro pasabanda va a cortar esa frecuencia."


Don telera , en realidad en los pino 4 y 5 del CI SA612 tenemos varios sinales simultaneamente : tenemos RF ( 457KHz) + OL (455KHz) = 912KHz , RF (457KHz) - OL (455KHz) = 2KHz , RF (457KHz) ese ya con nivel bien mas reduzido una ves que esa es una caracteristica  dese mesclador por sener de tipo balanceado y OL (455Khz) con mismo conportamento del RF(455KHz).
Como puedes veer la salida del mesclador balanceado  es un "carnaval de pecados " en termos de sinales presentes donde lo unico de  nuestro interese es lo RF (457KHz) minus lo OL (455KHz) = 2Khz.
Att,
Daniel Lopes..


----------



## telera (Mar 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo pregunto:
> 1- Has verificado los puntos de -3dB del filtro y el valor del Q???


NO, como ya dije, NO SË, donde está ese valor, LO SIENTO, si lo supiera hace días, que lo hubiese hecho, por activa y por pasiva usted me lo ha recordado, LO CUAL AGRADEZCO, ........ pero como verá siempre he contestado lo mismo.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 2- Has ensayado el amplificador por separado del resto del circuito usando el generador y el osciliscopio??


Esa parte si la he realizado, inyectando una señal de 2Khz con el generador, y modificando la señal, en los extremos superior e inferior y ver donde atenua.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estábamos tratando de seguir un patron de trabajo ordenado que nos permita encontrar la falla y ahora volvés a juntar todo y seguir con el mismo problema....y continuamos sin saber si esas etapas funcionan bien para apuntar al mezclador balanceado.


Lo siento.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> NO, como ya dije, NO SË, donde está ese valor, LO SIENTO, si lo supiera hace días, que lo hubiese hecho, por activa y por pasiva usted me lo ha recordado, LO CUAL AGRADEZCO, ........ pero como verá siempre he contestado lo mismo.
> 
> Esa parte si la he realizado, inyectando una señal de 2Khz con el generador, y modificando la señal, en los extremos superior e inferior y ver donde atenua.
> 
> Lo siento.


Mantenga la calma Don telera , Dr. Z estas tentando orientarte para quitar ese problema.
Recordese que NO quedamos cerca de ustedes asi es muy dificil para nosotros  resolver lo que se pasa.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 14, 2021)

*/mode Of Topic ON*


Ante todo buenos días, aviso que he permanecido callado unos días pero no significa que me haya borrado del tema. Es solo que el Dr. estaba guiando una *serie de pruebas por etapas excelente* y considero que meter mis opiniones solo confundirá más a quien debe realizar las pruebas/mediciones.

Honestamente sigo desconcertado por el tipo de falla, pero creo que hasta que no se termine con estas pruebas etapa a etapa y luego comenzando a probar de más etapas juntas uniendolas desde el final hacia el comienzo no vale la pena aún involucrar a la etapa de entrada.

Seguiré callado pero muy atento a leer todas las novedades que vayan apareciendo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


*/mode Of Topic OFF*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Esa parte si la he realizado, inyectando una señal de 2Khz con el generador, y modificando la señal, en los extremos superior e inferior y ver donde atenua.


Eso es lo  que tienes que hacer con el filtro, NO con el amplificador.
Vamos de nuevo con el filtro:
1-Excitas la entrada del filtro (solo y sin nada conectado!!) con una señal senoidal de 100mV de amplitud y no tocás nunca mas el control de amplitud.
2-Barrés en frecuencia la señal de entrada entre 1 y 3kHz hasta encontrar la máxima tension de salida del filtro (debe ser muy cercana a 100mV) --> esa es la frecuencia central (fc) y debe ser de 2kHz o muy cercana. Anotas en un papel el valor de la frecuencia y la tensión de salida máxima.
3- Barres ahora en frecuencia desde la central hacia arriba hasta que tengas la tension de salida igual al 70% de lo que anotaste en el papel. Anotás esa frecuencia.
4- Repetís el punto anterior pero barriendo hacia abajo y anotás la frecuencia a la que obtenés a la salida el 70% de la maxima.
5- Restas la frecuencia del punto 3 menos la del punto 4 y ese valor es el ancho de banda (BW) --> lo anotas en el papel.
6- Dividís la frecuencia central fc (lo que anotaste en el punto 2) en el BW del punto 5. Ese valor es el Q del filtro --> lo anotás en el papel.
7- Tomas el papel y comparás fc, BW y Q con los resultados del proceso de cálculo que hiciste con el LTspice y con el otro soft. Deberían coincidir dentro de un 5% de error como mucho. Si no es así hay que revisar/rediseñar/modificar el filtro antes de hacer otra cosa.

PD: si te dan ganas de conectar todos junto "para ver que pasa" te aviso que no lo hagas por que vas a seguir dando tumbos como hasta ahora.


----------



## telera (Mar 14, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es lo  que tienes que hacer con el filtro, NO con el amplificador.
> Vamos de nuevo con el filtro:
> 1-Excitas la entrada del filtro (solo y sin nada conectado!!) con una señal senoidal de 100mV de amplitud y no tocás nunca mas el control de amplitud.
> 2-Barrés en frecuencia la señal de entrada entre 1 y 3kHz hasta encontrar la máxima tension de salida del filtro (debe ser muy cercana a 100mV) --> esa es la frecuencia central (fc) y debe ser de 2kHz o muy cercana. Anotas en un papel el valor de la frecuencia y la tensión de salida máxima.
> ...


OK, correcto, eso es lo que había hecho con anterioridad, SOLO con el filtro (todas las demas etapas anuladas) , NO con el amplificador, pero sin datos, mañana trataré de seguir tus pasos/consejos.
GRACIAS.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 14, 2021



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mantenga la calma Don telera , Dr. Z estas tentando orientarte para quitar ese problema.
> Recordese que NO quedamos cerca de ustedes asi es muy dificil para nosotros  resolver lo que se pasa.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Si...sip, Daniel, no hombre... si encima de ayudar no voy a MENOSPRECIAR, cualquier comentario de aspecto POSITIVO.
A veces la ignorancia de no llegar a comprender SALIDAS/RECURSOS es la que hace sentirte impotente.
AIiiiihhhhh... que mala es la ignorancia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> OK, correcto, eso es lo que había hecho con anterioridad, SOLO con el filtro (todas las demas etapas anuladas) , NO con el amplificador, pero sin datos, mañana trataré de seguir tus pasos/consejos.
> GRACIAS.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 14, 2021
> ...


Noooooo te enojes honbre , no vaias a resolver nada asi y a proposicto tente las sugerencias de mi post#337
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> eso es lo que había hecho con anterioridad, SOLO con el filtro (todas las demas etapas anuladas)


Ahhhh....es que cuando respondiste eso citaste mi pregunta del amplificador.


----------



## telera (Mar 14, 2021)

Voy a delantar los datos obtenidos del filtro, sobre un entorno "IDEAL", Soft, multisim.
Para que una vez realizados sean los correctos, y transportar las mediciones en el entorno "REAL".
Esquema:

*Frecuencia de trabajo 2Khz, tension 100mVp:*


*Frecuencia por arriba, 2,145Khz, tensión al 70% , (100/raiz2 ), 70.8mV.*


*Frecuencia por abajo 1,77 Khz 70,6mVp.*

*Por lo tanto, 2145-1770=375Hz BW (ancho de Banda)*.
*Así que 2000/375 = **5,33Q.*
Por lo tanto, si esto es lo correcto, mañana trataré de poner los valores conseguidos en el entorno "REAL".


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

Antes de nada, quiero que veais esta señal, no sé, si será normal, pero oscila bastante.
Y antes de empezar a hacer nada, he querido, ver la señal, directas, osea puntas del generador y del osciloscopio unidas, y GND unidas.
Poner una señal como decia Dr, y ver la calidad de la señal, pero como veis, muy sucia y oscilante.





Ocurre, cuando bajo la escala del Osciloscopia a 50mV, para ver mejor la senoidal, si dejo la escala del osciloscopio a 100mV, ya no se percibe, aunque no es una señal, super limpia.
Aquí con la escala del osciloscopio a 100mV




 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021

Para no, mezclar lo anterior, (prueba previa, antes de empezar a meter la señal al filtro).
Genero este nuevo post, YA SÍ, la señal de los 100mV, pasan directamente por el filtro, pero como tambien os decía anteriormente, si subo la escala a 20 mV, es donde se aprecia, como esa doble senoidal.
Os adjunto el video, si me decís que es difícil, mantener a esos valores sin oscilaciones, y que puedo seguir, empezaré con las mediciones, REPLICANDO, lo realizado mediante multisim.


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

*PRUEBAS FILTRO PASABANDA:*
A ver, no se como vereis vosotros, estas señales:
Frecuencia donde más señal de salida obtengo (1950Hz) 91,2mV.


Señal por la parte de arriba, 2120Hz, 70,4mV.

Señal, por la parte de abajo 1820Hz, 70,4mV.






Así que obtengo un ancho de banda de 300Hz.
Y una Q de 6.5.
Las mediciones se han realizado por encima de las "barbas" (rizado).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

MAAAAL !!!!
No has leído el papel que deberías haber escrito!!!
*El 70% de 91.2mV son 64.5mV y no 70.4mV*


----------



## J2C (Mar 15, 2021)

*/Mode Of Topic ON*



Tranquilo Dr !!!!



*/Mode Of Topic OFF*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

Estoy super tranquilo....

PD: Si con 100mV tenes mucho ruido en las mediciones probá entrando con mas tensión...tipo 500mV


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> MAAAAL !!!!
> No has leído el papel que deberías haber escrito!!!
> *El 70% de 91.2mV son 64.5mV y no 70.4mV*


Sip... dudaba precisamente sobre eso, si era sobre los 100mV de la señal que entragaba el generador, o la máxima obtenida, y como dices sobre los 91.2mV

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estoy super tranquilo....
> 
> PD: Si con 100mV tenes mucho ruido en las mediciones probá entrando con mas tensión...tipo 500mV


Ok, perfecto, sip con más tensión se estabiliza bastante la señal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, perfecto, sip con más tensión se estabiliza bastante la señal.


OK, probá entonces con más tensión pero medí todo de nuevo y recalculá la tensión en los puntos de -3dB.


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

Jjajajajajaja..... Dr.Zoidberg, es de los Simpson, creo que no he visto ningún capítulo.
Voy a meter 500mV, lo que pasa, que no sé si creis conveniente que vuelva a postear resultados, por no sobrecargar demasiado, pero si quereis vuelvo a postear.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK, probá entonces con más tensión pero medí todo de nuevo y recalculá la tensión en los puntos de -3dB.


Nos hemos pisado, Ok, correcto.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 15, 2021)

Un tip: Chequea bien que las masas de las puntas del osciloscopio y las del generador hacen buen contacto con la masa de la placa. Eso puede hacer que las señales se vean así de "sucias".



telera dijo:


> Jjajajajajaja..... Dr.Zoidberg, es de los Simpson, creo que no he visto ningún capítulo


Por cierto.... Es de Futurama...


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Un tip: Chequea bien que las masas de las puntas del osciloscopio y las del generador hacen buen contacto con la masa de la placa. Eso puede hacer que las señales se vean así de "sucias".
> 
> 
> Por cierto.... Es de Futurama...


Sip..si, ya he puesto especial atención a eso, apretando bien los cocodrilos contra la placa de cobre perooooo..., sip, muy sucia.
Uppp... ni idea, futurama ya ni la he oido.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 15, 2021

A ver, vuelvo a postear resultados.
*Frecuencia donde más amplitud obtengo. 1966Hz 424mV*


*Frecuencia por arriba, 2110Hz, 296mV.*

*Frecuencia por abajo, 1805Hz 296mV*.


BW= 305.
Q= 6,44


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

telera dijo:


> BW= 305.
> Q= 6,44


Ok. El Q es mas alto que lo calculado, pero dejalo así.

Ahora vamos a ver que tan estable es el filtro, y para eso lo vas a excitar con una onda rectangular de 100Hz y 500mV de amplitud. Tiempo en alto 2ms y tiempo en bajo 8 ms...o mas o menos por ahí...y veremos que sale.

Te recomiendo simularlo para que veas que sucede.


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. El Q es mas alto que lo calculado, pero dejalo así.
> 
> Ahora vamos a ver que tan estable es el filtro, y para eso lo vas a excitar con una onda rectangular de 100Hz y 500mV de amplitud. Tiempo en alto 2ms y tiempo en bajo 8 ms...o mas o menos por ahí...y veremos que sale.
> 
> Te recomiendo simularlo para que veas que sucede.


Ok, ¿el tiempo, lo puedo regular con el Duty cycle?
dejando TON al 40%, si son 10 mS, por periodo, al 50% sería los 5 mS, por cada ciclo,.... o ¿estoy equivocado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, ¿el tiempo, lo puedo regular con el Duty cycle?
> dejando TON al 40%, si son 10 mS, por ciclo, al 50% sería los 5 mS, por cada ciclo,.... o ¿estoy equivocado?


Si tiene ese control entonces lo podes usar. Yo no tengo ese generador así que desconozco sus posibilidades. Leé el manual para asegurarte.


----------



## telera (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si tiene ese control entonces lo podes usar. Yo no tengo ese generador así que desconozco sus posibilidades. Leé el manual para asegurarte.


Pues, no aparece, ninguna señal, absolutamente nada............ puedo colgar alguna imagen, pero creo que no merece la pena (ya se entiende).
Linea plana, en el eje X.
A ver para cerciorarme, tengo 6 modalidades de MODO, (AM, PM, FM,FSK,LINE, LOG).
Tengo elegido el MODO, PM.


----------



## telera (Mar 16, 2021)

De todas formas aquí os adjunto las imagenes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2021)

OK, perfecto. Simulaste que sucedía con una onda de entrada así??
La frecuencia de esa senoide chiquita debe ser 1.8kHz que es la frecuencia central del filtro y cerca de la 9 armónica impar de la cuadrada (mas un poco de basura extra por que el Q no es tan grande). Si comenzás a *aumentar la frecuencia* de la cuadrada debería *aumentar la amplitud de la senoide (ojo que se va a achicar y luego va a aumentar) y tambien va a cambiar un poquito la frecuencia variando entre los puntos de -3dB*, pero el filtro funciona perfectamente y vos estás aprendiendo a manejar el generador .
Después de verificar eso, vamos a probar el amplificador.


----------



## telera (Mar 16, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK, perfecto. Simulaste que sucedía con una onda de entrada así??


NO, la verdad, pero ahora que lo dices....... voyyy, a ello.
Este es el resultado (más o menos, parecido a lo que me sale en las pruebas reales).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La frecuencia de esa senoide chiquita debe ser 1.8kHz que es la frecuencia central del filtro y cerca de la 9 armónica impar de la cuadrada (mas un poco de basura extra por que el Q no es tan grande). Si comenzás a *aumentar la frecuencia* de la cuadrada debería *aumentar la amplitud de la senoide (ojo que se va a achicar y luego va a aumentar) y tambien va a cambiar un poquito la frecuencia variando entre los puntos de -3dB*, pero el filtro funciona



Efectivamente, sobre los 500Hz la amplitud ha subido.

Efectivamente a partir de 600Hz, ya comienza a bajar (imagen sobre 700Hz).
Haré, estas pruebas con el filtro real.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> perfectamente y vos estás aprendiendo a manejar el generador .
> Después de verificar eso, vamos a probar el amplificador.


Sip... si, GRACIAS, Dr.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 16, 2021

Bueno pues estas son las pruebas, en el entorno real*.
Señal CUADRADA, 40% Duty Cycle, 500mV - Frecuencia 500Hz.*



*Señal CUADRADA, 40% Duty Cycle, 500mV - Frecuencia 800Hz.* (he subido un poco más).


*Señal CUADRADA, 40% Duty Cycle, 500mV - Frecuencia 2KHz.*


*Señal CUADRADA, 40% Duty Cycle, 500mV - Frecuencia 2.6KHz.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2021)

Perfecto.
Vamos ahora con el amplificador:
1- Pone una resistencia de 100 ohms o por ahi cerca como carga del amplificador (la pones en lugar del parlante). El valor no es crítico.
2- El amplificador debe estar sin contacto con ningun otro circuito excepto el filtro pasa-altos de la entrada formado por el capacitor de 15nF y la resistencia de 10K.
3- Asegurate de averiguar cual es la ganancia que has dejado en el amplificador, que si quitaste el capacitor de 10uF entre las patas 1 y 8, debería valer 20.
4- Como el amplificador trabaja entre +/-2.5V, vas a calcular 2V de pico dividido en la ganancia y ese valor lo vas a colocar como amplitud de la señal del generador.
5- Vas a conectar a masa la pata libre del capacitor de 15nF a la entrada del ampli, y vas a conectar el osciloscopio a la salida del amplificador (la resistencia de 100 ohms). Y vas a observar que señal aparece a la salida del ampli: no debería aparecer ninguna señal, y si aparece...tenemos un problema.
6- Si no aparece nada es que todo está OK hasta ahí, asi que ahora levantas la entrada de masa y la conectas al generador.
7- Vas a barrer en frecuencia el generador entre 500 y 5kHz observando la salida del amplificador. A frecuencias inferiores a 2kHz debería aparecer una señal menor que 4Vpp cuya amplitud aumenta a medida que aumenta la frecuencia y alcanza la amplitud máxima de 4Vpp cerca de los 2kHz y ahí se estabiliza. Si todo eso ocurre el amplificador está OK y en la proxima etapa vamos a juntar el filtro y el amplificador. Si falla algo de esto hay que analizar y reparar el problema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 7- Vas a barrer en frecuencia el generador entre 500 y 5kHz observando la salida del amplificador. A frecuencias inferiores a 2kHz debería aparecer una señal menor que 4Vpp cuya amplitud aumenta a medida que aumenta la frecuencia y alcanza la amplitud máxima de 4Vpp cerca de los 2kHz y ahí se estabiliza. Si todo eso ocurre el amplificador está OK y en la proxima etapa vamos a juntar el filtro y el amplificador. Si falla algo de esto hay que analizar y reparar el problema.


Probablemente debas cambiar el capacitor de 15nF por uno de 33nF o aumentar la ganancia del amplificador para lograr una mayor tensión de salida a 2kHz por que con el de 15nF solo vas a lograr el 87% de la señal máxima (4Vpp * 0.87 = 3.5Vpp)


----------



## telera (Mar 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probablemente debas cambiar el capacitor de 15nF por uno de 33nF o aumentar la ganancia del amplificador para lograr una mayor tensión de salida a 2kHz por que con el de 15nF solo vas a lograr el 87% de la señal máxima (4Vpp * 0.87 = 3.5Vpp)


OK, podemos hacer dos cosas, probar como tú dices, y poner un capacitor de 33nF, y probar subiendo la ganancia, a 50, con el capacitor de 10uF y una R en serie de 1.2K entre PINES 1 y 8, y quedarnos con la mejor respuesta.


----------



## telera (Mar 17, 2021)

Primero, os cuelgo,los resultados obtenidos cambiando únicamente el capacitor de 15nF, por otro de 33nF.
La primera imagen corresponde a la primera prueba, conectando el capacitor de 33nF a GND.


Las demás imágenes, son ya inyectando una señal de diferentes frecuencias con una amplitud (en el generador) de 100mV.
Al menos eso entendí, 2V, dividido entre la ganancia, y estando pines 1 y 8 al aíre la GANANCIA es 20.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2021)

OK. Parece que está bien. Cual es la amplitud pico-a-pico de la señal de salida del generador???


----------



## telera (Mar 17, 2021)

Abro otro post, por no mezclarlo con el anterior.
En este he añadido la resistencia de 1.2K más el capacitor de 10uF, entre Pines 1 y 8, GANACIA 50.
Así que ustedes juzguen.









Evidentemente, se ha notado bastante la amplitud.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 17, 2021



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. Parece que está bien. Cual es la amplitud pico-a-pico de la señal de salida del generador???


No he puesto la imagen lo siento.
En las dos pruebas la amplitd de la señal inyectada en el generador a sido de 100mVpp.
Para que no haya dudas y quede constancia, incluyo, el montaje más el generador con la señal.


----------



## telera (Mar 18, 2021)

Quiero haceros una pregunta, a ver si es posible (me imagino que sí), o si es o nó recomendable, ahí es donde vuestra expereciancia y conocimientos valorarán.
Pregunto, ¿sería mejor? o ¿sería más recomendable? ¿que antes de pasar a la etapa de filtrado la señal de recepcción pasase por una etapa preamplificadora?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ¿que antes de pasar a la etapa de filtrado la señal de recepcción pasase por una etapa preamplificadora?


Y....depende la amplitud y componentes espectrales que tenga la señal a preamplificar.


----------



## telera (Mar 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y....depende la amplitud y componentes espectrales que tenga la señal a preamplificar.


Pues, la componente espectral, ya no tengo ni idea, podría ser la densidad de flujo o la potencia, (no se si podría ser a eso), en cuanto a la amplitud me imagino que será del orden de uV , y la frecuencia pues los 457Khz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Quiero haceros una pregunta, a ver si es posible (me imagino que sí), o si es o nó recomendable, ahí es donde vuestra expereciancia y conocimientos valorarán.
> Pregunto, ¿sería mejor? o ¿sería más recomendable? ¿que antes de pasar a la etapa de filtrado la señal de recepcción pasase por una etapa preamplificadora?


Bueno , respondendo a tu enquietude , lo circuito integrado SA612 es lo responsable por la generación del oscilador local (LO) y tanbien por la mesclagen del RF con LO y afortunadamente ese CI  ya tiene una buena ganancia en lo proceso de mesclagen , o sea alén de mesclar el logra adicionar un buen gaño de sinal en ese proceso.
En la salida del mesclador ( pinos  4 y 5) tenemos como ya bien aclarado en mis post anteriores varias "conponentes de sinales" tal como : (RF-OL) , (RF + OL) ,(RF) y (OL) , sendo esas dos urtimas conponentes citadas con su nivel de sinal ya bien atenuadas si conparada a las conponentes "suma" y "resto".
Portanto la filtragen pós la mixagen puede tener un gaño unitario ( =1) donde su principal función es selecionar solamente la conponente que realmente interesa ( en nuestro caso RF-OL o sea 2KHz)  y discriminar lo mejor possible todas las otras que hay y  NO es de nuestro interese.
Caso despues sea notado una deficienzia ( falta) de sensibilidad util en lo posto receptor si puede agregar facilmente  un paso pré amplificador entre la Antena de Ferrite e la entrada del SA612.
Ese paso es conposto basicamente por un sensillo transistor NPN de uso general una ves que la frequenzia en jogo es bien baja ( 457KHz) y un transformador de FI ( 455KHz) ligeramente ayustado para resonar en 457KHz  que sirve para acoplar lo transistor pré amplificador a la entrada del CI SA612.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 18, 2021)

Por cierto, mañana haré las pruebas, juntando el filtro y el amplificador.
Y miraré de ir haciendo el barrido de frecuencias, entre 1 y 5Khz, a ver que amplitudes obtengo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Por cierto, mañana haré las pruebas, juntando el filtro y el amplificador.
> Y miraré de ir haciendo el barrido de frecuencias, entre 1 y 5Khz, a ver que amplitudes obtengo.


Esa parte es papaya con azucar , lo mejor a de vir con lo paso receptor propriamente dicho (SA612) que seguramente sera una buena "peleya" , jajajajajajajaja!
Pero NO te assombre , pense que sera un bueno aprendizado en Electronica Analogica !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Por cierto, mañana haré las pruebas, juntando el filtro y el amplificador.
> Y miraré de ir haciendo el barrido de frecuencias, entre 1 y 5Khz, a ver que amplitudes obtengo.


OK.

Primero conectás ambas etapas acopladas entre sí (filtro-->amplificador) con la misma configuración que antes. Ponés la entrada del filtro a masa y medís la salida del amplificador. NO DEBE haber ninguna señal...sinó tenemos problemas.

Luego probá barriendo las mismas frecuencias SENOIDALES que probaste para amplificador (ya no usés ondas cuadradas) con las mismas amplitudes que el ensayo de ayer, pero excitando ahora al filtro. Y mirá que hay a la salida del amplificador....DEBE ser igual que ayer al amplificador solo ya que la ganancia del filtro es 0dB.

Por último vas a tener que medir el nivel de la salida RF-OL del SA612 con el osciloscopio y ajustar el generador para esa misma amplitud, y luego vas a barrer entre 500Hz y 5kHz con esta ultima amplitud para ver que obtenemos a la salida del amplificador. Es más fácil calcularlo que medirlo, pero interesa ver como se comportan ambas etapas conectadas entre sí y si no aparece ninguna oscilación. Si todo vá bien habrá que concentrarse en la etapa del mezclador balanceado.


----------



## telera (Mar 18, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por último vas a tener que medir el nivel de la salida RF-OL del SA612 con el osciloscopio y ajustar el generador para esa misma amplitud, y luego vas a barrer entre 500Hz y 5kHz con esta ultima amplitud para ver que obtenemos a la salida del amplificador. Es más fácil calcularlo que medirlo, pero interesa ver como se comportan ambas etapas conectadas entre sí y si no aparece ninguna oscilación. Si todo vá bien habrá que concentrarse en la etapa del mezclador balanceado.


Cuando haga las primeras pruebas, me centraré en esta fase, ya me explicarás mejor...  
Con este paso no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Con este paso no lo tengo claro.


Es fácil. Ponés a trabajar la etapa de recepción con el SA612 y antena y bobina y toda la bola, pero desconectada de cualquier otra cosa.
Le conectás el osciloscopio a la salida y le mandás señal con el transmisor a una distancia razonable. Te fijás que sale del mezclador balanceado y medís la amplitud de esa salida, que luego copiarás al generador. Desconectás y apagás la etapa de recepción, conectás el generador a la entrada del filtro y lo barrés en frecuencia con la amplitud que fijaste antes y mirás que sale del amplificador.


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

Buenos dias amigos.
Os comento, en las primeras pruebas, me desalenté, porque los resultados fueron malos, y lo que no tenía que ocurrir "OCURRIÓ".
Aquí, os subo unas imágenes de los resultados.
*Conexionado de salida con la "R" de carga (son dos en paralelo de 220Ohm).*


*Y este es el resultado, sin inyectar ninguna señal del GENERADOR.
Solo alimentar y empieza a autooscilar.*


Peeeero, me acordé de un post de DANIEL, que hacía alguna referencia a JuanKa (creo), y buscándole es el #337, en el cual se comentaba que poner la alimentación general de 5V un capacitor de desacople de 1000uF, y es es lo que hice, (bueno como era simplemente para una prueba rápida puse uno de 680uF de 25V, que tenía por la mesa),  es el capacitor grande de abajo a la derecha.




*Y miren el resultado:*
Jajajajaja    , BUEEEENO.


Ahora inyectando una señal con el generador de 2Khz.



Y señal de salida.


*
¿Que les parece?*
Ah, por cierto, se me olvido comentar, que cuando hice las pruebas con el capacitor de 15nF con el pote de 10K (pasoalto) y posteriormente lo cambie por el de 33nF, para seguir haciendo las pruebas, comentar que cuando puse la GANANCIA a 50 (con la R de 1.2K en serie con capacitor de 10uF), las hice directamente con el capacitor de 33nF.
*Tambien quiero añadir otro comentario;*
Donde el filtro parace tener mejor resonancia y por lo tanto obtengo más amplitud, es en los 1880Hz (1.88Khz), pienso que no debe haber mucho problema y que lo mismo se debe, a la falta de "PULCRITUD", con los valores sobre todo con los capacitores que componen el filtro, que se pudieron quedar una poco más (altos-bajos), ahora no recuerdo, que haya hecho que el filtro resuene un poco mas bajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2021)

telera dijo:


> *Y este es el resultado, sin inyectar ninguna señal del GENERADOR.
> Solo alimentar y empieza a autooscilar.*


No entiendo...
Eso es con las tres etapas conectadas??? El problema era del SA612 ??


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

Dr no, el problema me parece que era un mal filtrado de la alimentación de 5 Volt

Ausencia de electrolítico + cerámico


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

Aquí os subo las pruebas con la etapa "MEZCLADORA". (Solo coneztada la etapa mezcladora, las otras dos sin alimentar).
Menudo "Pupurri" de frecuencias.


Aqui el video.





Perdón que no he ajustado bien el "Trigger".
Ahora subo otro video.
Parece como si no me restase, la frecuencia de recepcción (457Khz), con la frecuencia del oscilador local (455Khz), de vez en cuando aparece abajo la frecuencia de oscilación, sobre 457 otras veces 455, pero nunca la heterodina, los 2Khz.








Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo...
> Eso es con las tres etapas conectadas??? El problema era del SA612 ??


Nop..No, solo dos etapas, filtro+ampli


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 19, 2021)

El período de una señal de 2 Khz es de 500us, si tienes la escala en 1uS no la veras jamás. Si miras en el ultimo video y lo pausas, veras que los picos de la señal van como en pendiente, eso deben ser los 2Khz que están mezclados con las otras frecuencias, recuerda que a la salida tienes una ensalada con varias frecuencias, entre ellas la de 2Khz como te había dicho Daniel.

Aumenta el tiempo por división en el osciloscopio y observa los picos, veras que forman una senoidal. Mídela y veras que ahí tienes los 2Khz. Separarla de la ensalada ya es trabajo del filtro.


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

Aqui está la escala ajustada.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

Si bien el demodulador es balanceado, siempre a la salida se verán los distintos productos de mayor amplitud de dicha demodulación.

Usualmente se suele utilizar un circuito sintonizado LC como muestra la datasheet del SA602/612 pero en este diseño no es posible por la frecuencia de ±2 KHz que deseamos obtener y que en cambio se reemplazo con el Filtro Pasabanda Activo.

Sugiero esperar un poco a que el Dr. pueda analizar y realizar sus comentarios.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Y no quiero que se acelere nada de pruebas por ahora, pero me parece que la falta de filtrado que se soluciono en el post *#380* era el problema, un descuido *muy grave*. La prueba final nos dirá si ese descuido provocó el desconcierto de casi todos y el atraso de dos semanas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Nop..No, solo dos etapas, filtro+ampli


Ok. Y en los posts anteriores no las habías conectado y solo veíamos el filtro o el ampli??
Y ahora hablamos de esto: Divisor de frecuencia con 74LS161 
???
Disculpá las preguntas, pero empezás a mostrar videos sin describir en que paso estás de lo que escribí antes.

La falta de filtrado es un problema serio por las inductancias parásitas de los largos conductores de los componentes, pero me llama la atención que aparezca al conectar las ultimas etapas y no por separado. De todas formas el filtrado local DEBE estar presente (creí haberlo visto en unos de los esquemas del Multisim y asumí que estaba colocado). Yo no usaría un electrolítico tan grande, sino algo de 100uF electrolítico en paralelo con 100nF cerámico, estos ultimos soldados directamente sobre los terminales de alimentación del LM358 y del LM386...y ya que estamos, también del SA612.


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

OK, Juanka.
Otra pregunta, como veis en el último video (salida de la etapa mezcladora).
¿No debería obtener en el pin2 del LM358, al menos una señal, en cuanto amplitud, similar?
Luego por el PIN1, (salida del primer Opamp), apenas hay señal, y por ende, en el pin7 salida del segundo "OPAMP" igual, casi nada de señal.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

9Telera por favor no aceleres y termina bien confirmando lo último que te pidio el Dr. (yo me había llamado a silencio por que no quiero avanzar a pasos gigantescos y cometer tremendos errores.

Termina bien las dos etapas: Filtro + Amplificador.


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> 9Telera por favor no aceleres y termina bien confirmando lo último que te pidio el Dr. (yo me había llamado a silencio por que no quiero avanzar a pasos gigantescos y cometer tremendos errores.
> 
> Termina bien las dos etapas: Filtro + Amplificador.


Hola  J2C, las pruebas del filtro + amplificador, ya están hechas y subidas, aparentemente estaban bien.
El ultimo paso, es lo que comentaba Dr, (probar por separado el mezclador), y eso es lo que he hecho, los dos últimos videos, son exclusivamente de la etapa mezcladora.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 19, 2021)

Ahí quizá veas mejor que la señal si esta.


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

Jajajajaja..... creo que ya está.
Entro a trabajar, luego dentro de dos horas les cuento, y les cuelgo un video que he hecho rápido.
💃 💃 💃


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

Bueno, aquí les dejo el último video, la verdad que no se oye muy bien, (se oye mejor en la realidad que en el video).
Aunque si que es cierto, que el tono no acaba siendo el de los 2Khz puro.
Se que me ván a echar la "bronca", despúes de poner el capacitor de desacoplo, que me anuló la autooscilación, y ver que no acabá de funcionar al menos un 10% como debiera, me puse a repasar y poner capacitores electroílitos donde podrían faltar, (aunque SIEMPRE, a existido alguno), como por ejemplo en la entrada general de 5V, siempre a estado un electrolitico de 10uF.
Bueno en definitiva, que ahora, puedo subir hasta arriba el "pote" de 10K, del filtro "pasoalto", (el que va a la entrada del amplificador)sin que aparezca la autooscilación. (comento hasta "arriba", porque antes a nada que me pasase muy poco, ya comenzaba a autooscilar).
Y el *PROBLEMA ESTABA*, en la alimentación del divisor resistivo de tensión que alimenta a los pines 3 y 5 del LM358.
Aunque tenía un cerámico de 100nF, fué ponerle, otro electrolítico, creo recordar (lo digo de memoria), de 470uf, y desaparecer autooscilaciones y ruidos.
Lo siento, DANIEL, las veces que has dicho y recordado lo de los capacitores de desacoplo, pero uno solo aprende a base de "tortas", y yo debo ser uno de ellos.  




EDITO: Otro comentario, en mi afán de idas y venidas (pruebas quita y pon), en este último video, se ha quedado puesto un capacitor de 10nf, (quite el de 33nf), pero que ya no disponía de tiempo y se quedo puesto, pero mañana, lo cambiaré y a buen seguro que subirá la amplitud, y sonorá mejor.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

Telera esa imagen que se ve en el osciloscopio es con el Tx alimentado? o las variaciones se deben a que conectas y desconectas la alimentación del receptor?


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera esa imagen que se ve en el osciloscopio es con el Tx alimentado? o las variaciones se deben a que conectas y desconectas la alimentación del receptor?


El arva azul (ortovox) que está al lado, es el que está en emisión y de receptor, pues el "engendro" Manhattan que estamos haciendo   y las oscilaciones es en la salida del amplificador del receptor Manhattan, que tengo la sonda del osciloscopio puesta en la salida.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

.


A continuación es fuera de tema.

/mode* OFF Topic ON*

En toda modulación ó demodulación siempre obtendremos varias señales a la salida de dicha operación:

Para un ejemplo de receptor, aclaración:
*fa* = frecuencia en antena deseada recibir
*fo* = frecuencia del oscilador que producirá la mezcla
*fi* = frecuencia que deseamos procesar en las etapas siguientes.

No pondré todas las señales que aparecen, es solo un ejemplo

Como el demodulador es balanceado no aparecerán ni *fa* ni *fo*, lo cual es una gran ventaja

Apareceran:

*fa + fo .
2fa + fo .
3fa + 2fo .
4fa + 3fo .*
y varias más, también las diferencias

*fa - fo .
2fa - fo .
3fa - 2fo .
4fa - 3fo .*
y varias más.

En nuestro caso la que nos interesaba era:  *fa - fo = fi * que justamente es una frecuencia audible y por lo tanto debimos filtrar de otra forma.

Por si alguien quiere profundizar el tema, aquí un ejemplo tomado del *ITU-R SM.1446* (hacer click):

​
Saludos, JuanKa.-



/mode* OFF Topic OFF*

Editado:

Vamos a esperar los comentarios del resto de los muchachos aprovechando que para ti ya han dado las 12 y sereno !!!! (justo medianoche)
.


----------



## telera (Mar 19, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. Y en los posts anteriores no las habías conectado y solo veíamos el filtro o el ampli??
> Y ahora hablamos de esto: Divisor de frecuencia con 74LS161
> ???
> Disculpá las preguntas, pero empezás a mostrar videos sin describir en que paso estás de lo que escribí antes.
> ...


Ok, Dr, sip, fui poniendo electrolíticos, leyendo (nuevamente el post *#337*), sin ser cuidadoso en la capacitancia idonea, simplemente para ver que resultados iba obteniendo, (y soprendentemente para mi, aunque seguro que para ustedes no, resultó un exito), y a sí se fueron quedando, pero (mañana), los colocaré correctamente, y si Vds, me aconseja sobre 100uF, pues de ese valor los pondré.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo...
> Eso es con las tres etapas conectadas??? El problema era del SA612 ??


Lo siento por no contestarte Dr. efectivamente como dice J2C, me faltaba el electrolítico de filtrado que alimenta el LM386.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don telera cuando tuver un tienpo libre mire aca : NE612 receiver experiment « waveguide.se .
Es un diseño de un receptor enpleyado ezactamente ese mismo CI (SA612) y lo que me gusta es como su salida balanceada ( pinos 4 y 5) son "conbinadas" en un Amp Op andando como un "filtro pasa bajos en modo diferenzial".
O sea mi propuesta es clonar solamente la parte del circuito comezando pelos los pino 4 y 5 del CI SA612  en adelante + lo premero Amp Op (TL072/A)  hasta la salida propriamente dicha como "OUT" y olvidando conpletamente  lo segundo Amp Op (TL072/B) en adelante.
La salida "OUT" es conectada a la entrada del filtro pasa banda (2KHz).
Mi idea es rechazar (eliminar) casi que conpletamente las conponentes RF + OL , OL y RF , pasando en adelante solamente la conponente (RF-OL) o sea lo bendicto 2KHz tan deseados.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

/mode* OFF Topic ON*

Daniel calma, no aceleres.

Es una buena idea esa, pero esperemos a ver que tal funciona en pruebas este que creo solo falta probar la distancia de recepción acorde al uso específico que tiene y del cual Telera conoce muy bien. Esperemos algún comentario del Dr que lo ha guiado y se ha podido encontrar el problema gracias a esa guia paso a paso cuando nos desconcertó a nosotros.

Si algo no funcionase en este primer diseño como si funciona y en una segunda etapa Telera desea probar este último que encontraste bienvenido sea. Pero piensa en todo lo que se ha trabajado hasta ahora y creo que no vale la pena tirarlo por la borda.

Mi opinión personal, sigamos avanzando con este y después si Telera lo desea seguimos con el otro de manera que el posea dos para elegir cuál considera mejor en esa función.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Me gusto la idea de AGC rebuscado que tiene, solo que tengo mis dudas de la necesidad por el tipo de uso que es búsqueda de algo que no se ve y se necesita saber si la señal baja o sube según movamos/rotemos el receptor.

/mode* OFF Topic OFF*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> /mode* OFF Topic ON*
> 
> Daniel calma, no aceleres.
> 
> ...


Ok Don JuanKa de pleno acuerdo con tu consideraciones , peeero  fue bien claro en  mi post que Don telera debias solamente y unicamente mirar lo filtro pasa bajos tipo diferenzial , eso porque el conbina las dos salidas diferenciales ( pinos 4 y 5) del SA612 con vantagens sobre una unica salida donde lograse sacar mas relación sinal/ruido tal cual es esplicado en lo articulo.
Ya lo restante del diseño fue claro que debia olvidar todo .
Despues de todo si for detectado una baja sensibilidad util en ese engendro , jo sugiro armar un pré amplificador con un unico transistor de uso general mas un transformador de FI (455KHz) ligeramente ayustado para resonar en 457KHz y acoplar ese pré a la entrada del mesclador SA612.
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don telera cuando tuver un tienpo libre mire aca : NE612 receiver experiment « waveguide.se .
> Es un diseño de un receptor enpleyado ezactamente ese mismo CI (SA612) y lo que me gusta es como su salida balanceada ( pinos 4 y 5) son "conbinadas" en un Amp Op andando como un "filtro pasa bajos en modo diferenzial".
> O sea mi propuesta es clonar solamente la parte del circuito comezando pelos los pino 4 y 5 del CI SA612  en adelante + lo premero Amp Op (TL072/A)  hasta la salida propriamente dicha como "OUT" y olvidando conpletamente  lo segundo Amp Op (TL072/B) en adelante.
> La salida "OUT" es conectada a la entrada del filtro pasa banda (2KHz).
> ...


Ok, perfecto, yo ahora estoy a sus recomendaciones, o lo que crean que pueda resultar mejor para el proyecto.
Una vez concluida esta "etapa", y si lo creen conveniente y Dr, tambien lo ve oportuno, podemos intentar hacer lo que propones, si es para mejorar, no cabe duda que sería una vuelta de "tuerca" más, el proyecto lo gradecerá y yo aprenderé más...


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2021)

Solamente para que vean, como quedan las dos "ETAPAS", emisora y receptora, de NUESTRO, proyecto, (hasta el momento).


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2021)

Aquí, les subo este último vídeo, despues de haber cambiado los capacitores.
Yo creo que está funcionando bien (con una salvedad importante), que sí que alejo el emisor sobre 1.5 mts +/-, ya apenas de oye.
Pero bueno, tampoco quiero adelantar "acontecimientos", y sigamos, a ver que les parece, y que sería lo siguiente que debería hacer.
En este video, el receptor sigue siendo el diseño "MANHATTAN", y el emisor es el comercial analógico azul marca "ORTOVOX".
Tambien se aprecia que ahora el sonido es el que corresponde a los 2Khz, con más amplitud y por lo tanto más potencia que en vídeos anteriores.





EDITO: Una pregunta, como ya estoy "rayado", con el tema de los desacoplos, y aunque está funcionando bien, ahora mirando la imagen del "EMISOR", me doy cuenta que no he puesto capacitores electrolíticos, solo uno de 10uf, ¿estaría bien poner uno en la alimentación general al menos de 220uf? ¿que opinan?, y si lo creen oportuno poner junto a los de 100nf (son los de color verde), otros electrolíticos de 100uf.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2021)

telera dijo:


> me faltaba el electrolítico de filtrado que alimenta el LM386


Ese capacitor es MUY importante, por que la alimentación está "lejos" y ese chip es el que consume mas corriente, lo que no es una buena combinación para lo que cuelga de la misma línea de alimentación.
Tal como decís, el divisor debe tener un capacitor en paralelo con la resistencia que va a masa para estabilizar la tensión del punto medio por que se forma un filtro pasa-bajos con la resistencia que va a los 5V. Por esto no es cuestión de meter cualquier capacitor sino uno que provea una frecuencia de corte inferior a 10Hz o por ahí...


telera dijo:


> EDITO: Una pregunta, como ya estoy "rayado", con el tema de los desacoplos, y aunque está funcionando bien, ahora mirando la imagen del "EMISOR", me doy cuenta que no he puesto capacitores electrolíticos, solo uno de 10uf, ¿estaría bien poner uno en la alimentación general al menos de 220uf? ¿que opinan?, y si lo creen oportuno poner junto a los de 100nf (son los de color verde), otros electrolíticos de 100uf.


Yo creo que a esta altura, ya deberías hacer los esquemáticos completos, ordenados y reflejando exactamente lo que has colocado en cada PCB así todos podemos discutir sobre una base "razonable y unificada".


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese capacitor es MUY importante, por que la alimentación está "lejos" y ese chip es el que consume mas corriente, lo que no es una buena combinación para lo que cuelga de la misma línea de alimentación.
> Tal como decís, el divisor debe tener un capacitor en paralelo con la resistencia que va a masa para estabilizar la tensión del punto medio por que se forma un filtro pasa-bajos con la resistencia que va a los 5V. Por esto no es cuestión de meter cualquier capacitor sino uno que provea una frecuencia de corte inferior a 10Hz o por ahí...


Ok, Dr.zoidberg, no me quedaban de 100uf, (que ayer aconsejo) para términos generales, y le puse, justo en ese punto uno de 200uf, pero si no es ideal, poco cuesta en cambiarlo, voy a "canibalizar" algún capacitor de placas viejas que voy recogiendo para estos menesteres (a mi tambien me atacó DIÓGENES),


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2021)

Naaa...no pasa nada si son 100uF o 220uF. La idea es que sea el mínimo valor compatible con la estabilidad del circuito para no tener componentes muy voluminosos en un PCB que debería ser pequeño. Además 220uF nuevo es mucho mejor que 1000uF desconocido.


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2021)

Creo que mejor les cuelgo, el esquemático del RECEPTOR (está mas reciente y más actualizado).
Iba a colgar el emisor, pero necesito cambiar alguna cosa, que no estaban incluidas, como el transitor con el led emisor ..etc.
Ahora necesito hacer unas cosas y no me da tiempo a reajustarlo.
Así que el esquemático del RECEPTOR. (Lo siento).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2021)

Ok. Ahora hay que ver la parte del SA612 cuya etapa de antena y sintonizacion no has dibujado.
Daniel propone un amplificador para la señal de RF asi que agregá la etapa de antena y detección del SA612 y veamos como puede agregarse y que ganacia vas a darle.
Tambien hacen falta especificaciones de la distancia máxima del emisor a la que necesitas una recepción detectable.


----------



## J2C (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr. la antena  que ha estado usando es una de radio AM con los capacitores de sintonía y la conecta en el conector J1.

Intento comprarlas pero no pudo, eso fue lo último  conocido hasta que utilizo una que consiguió por ahí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2021)

Si, lo sé, pero quiero ver el circuito completo, por que si hay que alterar algo sepamos de que estamos hablando y cual es la disposición final de los componentes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2021)

Tengo una preguntonta :  ?Don telera cual es lo alcançe a la redonda obtenido en ese momento , y cual es lo alcançe  realmente deseado?
Don telera te dejo aca un enlace : https://www.elenco.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/amfm108tk.pdf , donde puedes aprovechar (clonar) un paso amplificador de FI (455KHz) enpleyado el como pré amplificador de Antena de Ferrite antes de ingresar en lo mesclador SA612.
Mas especificamente lo paso conposto por lo transistor "Q8" mas lo transformador de FI "T7" o lo paso conposto por lo transistor "Q9" mas lo transformador "T8".
Lo diagrama esquemactico conpleto si queda en la urtima pagina dese articulo!
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. Ahora hay que ver la parte del SA612 cuya etapa de antena y sintonizacion no has dibujado.
> Daniel propone un amplificador para la señal de RF asi que agregá la etapa de antena y detección del SA612 y veamos como puede agregarse y que ganacia vas a darle.
> Tambien hacen falta especificaciones de la distancia máxima del emisor a la que necesitas una recepción detectable.


OK, Dr, tratare de incluir la antena en el esquema.
Sobre las distancias, he de decir, que los Arvas comerciales, (dependiendo del modelo), en modo recepción llegan a detectar las señales entre los 45 mts y 75mts, así que si se consiguiese distancias que rondasen los 60 mts, para este proyecto ya estaría MAS QUE BIEN.
Reseñar que según normativa, este tipo de transmisiones no deberían sobrepasar los 100 mts.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tengo una preguntonta :  ?Don telera cual es lo alcançe a la redonda obtenido en ese momento , y cual es lo alcançe  realmente deseado?
> Don telera te dejo aca un enlace : https://www.elenco.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/amfm108tk.pdf , donde puedes aprovechar (clonar) un paso amplificador de FI (455KHz) enpleyado el como pré amplificador de Antena de Ferrite antes de ingresar en lo mesclador SA612.
> Mas especificamente lo paso conposto por lo transistor "Q8" mas lo transformador de FI "T7" o lo paso conposto por lo transistor "Q9" mas lo transformador "T8".
> Lo diagrama esquemactico conpleto si queda en la urtima pagina dese articulo!
> ...


Ahh, perdona, le estaba contestando casi lo mismo a Dr.
*Esto con la etapa emisora.*
Como decía, la distancia en emisión que consigo ahora con la "ETAPA EMISORA", del proyecto, (osea dejando esta EMITIENDO), y con el Arva comercial puesto en recepción, puedo alejarme alrededor de unos 20/25 mts sobre la casa.
Me imagino que las paredes o de un piso a otro, atenuará mas la señal, que igual estando enterrado en la nieve y casi al mismo nivel.
Y la distancia idonea que desearía pues como le comentaba a Dr, que con unos 60mts, ya estaría bien.

*Esto con la etapa receptora.*
Ahora con la etapa receptora, tengo mas problemas, estando la etapa receptora (alimentada y recibiendo señal).
Lo que hago es poner ee Arva comercial en emisión y trato de alejarme, a ver cuantos metros puedo separarme sin que pierda señal (deje de pitar, la etapa receptora), y no consigo alejarme más de 1.5 mts, a lo sumo 2.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. Ahora hay que ver la parte del SA612 cuya etapa de antena y sintonizacion no has dibujado.
> Daniel propone un amplificador para la señal de RF asi que agregá la etapa de antena y detección del SA612 y veamos como puede agregarse y que ganacia vas a darle.
> Tambien hacen falta especificaciones de la distancia máxima del emisor a la que necesitas una recepción detectable.


Dr, como decía, en post a los demas compañeros, he estado "cacharreando", con dos antenas de AM, medida su inductancia, y con arreglo a esa medida, poner el capacitor para hacerla resonante........ pero, actualmente lo que he hecho, es emplear una antena de un Arva comercial desmontada, y agregarla el capacitor para hacerla tambien resonante (quiero recordar, que puse un capacitor de 4.7nf), ahora no estoy en el taller para medir primero la inductancia y pasarle sus valores y segundo el valor del capacitor real que tengo puesto.
Pero mañana les pondré sin falta los valores de los dos componentes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 20, 2021)

Bueno para si gañar mas distancia con su posto Emisor creo que aumentando la tensión de alimentación del transistor  amplificador de salida de RF (2N2222) de 5 Voltios actuales para unos 9 Voltios seguramente vaias gañar mas potenzia aun transmitida.
Peeero debes aumentar solamente la tensión de alimentación del paso amplificador transitorizado , ya los circuitos integrados debes manter en los 5 Voltios senon ustedes seguramente dañara los CIs por exceso de tensión maxima permissible.
Ahora , para si gañar mas sensibilidad aun en tu posto Receptor , veo varias posibilidades de mejoria en los circuitos.
Una serias agregar un paso pré amplificador transitorizado entre la Antena de Ferrite y  la entrada del mesclador SA612 conforme mi post # 411.
Otra posibilidad serias esperimentar lo filtro pasa bajos tipo balanceado que te propus en mi post # 398.
Tanbien creo que debes olvidar de ves la Antena de Ferrite original del Arva comercial y si enpleyar la Antena de Ferrite del radio AM sucatado .
Aclaro eso porque la Antena de Ferrite del radio AM logra resonar bien  en 457KHz bastando agregar un poco mas de capacitancia a lo  capacitor de resonancia original del Radio AM y esa bobina  tiene una toma con pocas espiras a partir de la masa o tierra  lo que permite una mejor adaptación de inpedancias con lo circuito receptor propriamente dicho.
O sea NO veo con buenos ojos una conección direta del tanque resonante "L" y "C" ( donde el "L" es la bobina sobre la varilla de Ferrite y lo "C" es lo capacitor de resonancia paralelo) a lo mesclador SA612.
Lo que si pasa es que seguramente la inpedancia de entrada del mesclador SA612 es baja y asi "carga" demasiadamente lo tanque "L" y "C" bajando su factor "Q" y lo nivel de sinal desenvolvido y eso esplicaria la baja sensibilidad lo que acarreta un bajo alcançe a la redonda con los niveis padrón de trasmissión ya estabelecidos.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 21, 2021)

Les cuelgo, nuevamente el esquema de la etapa receptora, en las que he incluido los capacitores que faltaban, bueno Vds, juzguen.


*Antena de AM.*
En esta imagen me faltó poner (por si no se vé bien), son dos capacitores en paralelo de 220pf+120pf = *340pf*


*Antena comercial.*






Esta antena, como mejor me responde es:
*En el caso del Emisor:*
Pin 1 = Vcc (5V).
Pin2 = Colector 2N2222.
Pin3 = Al aire.
*En el caso del Receptor:*
No lo tengo muy claro, hago pruebas y os comento, (como he dado muchas vueltas, ahora no recuerdo con exactitud)


----------



## telera (Mar 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno para si gañar mas distancia con su posto Emisor creo que aumentando la tensión de alimentación del transistor  amplificador de salida de RF (2N2222) de 5 Voltios actuales para unos 9 Voltios seguramente vaias gañar mas potenzia aun transmitida.
> Peeero debes aumentar solamente la tensión de alimentación del paso amplificador transitorizado , ya los circuitos integrados debes manter en los 5 Voltios senon ustedes seguramente dañara los CIs por exceso de tensión maxima permissible.


Sería una opción Daniel, pero no interesaría, ya que los Arvas comerciales suelen llevar solo dos pilas AAA 1.5V, lógicamente dependiando actualmente con los CIs i microcontroladores puden trabajar a esos voltajes.
En este diseño, fijate lo ideal sería trabajar con tres pilas AAA de 1.5V cada una, ya que sería más cómodo y fácil, adquirir baterias de 9V, es una "puñeta".
Sip...sip, entiendo daniel lo que quieres decir, pero ya te digo, de momento si logramos que con los 5V/4.5V funcione sería "GENIAL", lo otro seria poner un 7805 para regular la tensión de los ICs y dejar solo los 9V en el colector de 2N2222, ¿a eso te refieres?.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ahora , para si gañar mas sensibilidad aun en tu posto Receptor , veo varias posibilidades de mejoria en los circuitos.
> Una serias agregar un paso pré amplificador transitorizado entre la Antena de Ferrite y  la entrada del mesclador SA612 conforme mi post # 411.


Bueno, si lo ves/is factible adelante, ya te comento que en recepción es donde más "cojea".


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Otra posibilidad serias esperimentar lo filtro pasa bajos tipo balanceado que te propus en mi post # 398.


ummmm.... no recuerdo voy a mirar.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tanbien creo que debes olvidar de ves la Antena de Ferrite original del Arva comercial y si enpleyar la Antena de Ferrite del radio AM sucatado .
> Aclaro eso porque la Antena de Ferrite del radio AM logra resonar bien  en 457KHz bastando agregar un poco mas de capacitancia a lo  capacitor de resonancia original del Radio AM y esa bobina  tiene una toma con pocas espiras a partir de la masa o tierra  lo que permite una mejor adaptación de inpedancias con lo circuito receptor propriamente dicho.


Ok, he puesto en el receptor/emisor las dos antenas y aparentemente la diferencia es inapreciable.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> O sea NO veo con buenos ojos una conección direta del tanque resonante "L" y "C" ( donde el "L" es la bobina sobre la varilla de Ferrite y lo "C" es lo capacitor de resonancia paralelo) a lo mesclador SA612.
> Lo que si pasa es que seguramente la inpedancia de entrada del mesclador SA612 es baja y asi "carga" demasiadamente lo tanque "L" y "C" bajando su factor "Q" y lo nivel de sinal desenvolvido y eso esplicaria la baja sensibilidad lo que acarreta un bajo alcançe a la redonda con los niveis padrón de trasmissión ya estabelecidos.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Aquí, me pierdo un poco, lo miramos más detenidamente....., un poco más tarde.


----------



## telera (Mar 21, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Sería una opción Daniel, pero no interesaría, ya que los Arvas comerciales suelen llevar solo dos pilas AAA 1.5V, lógicamente dependiando actualmente con los CIs i microcontroladores puden trabajar a esos voltajes.
> En este diseño, fijate lo ideal sería trabajar con tres pilas AAA de 1.5V cada una, ya que sería más cómodo y fácil, adquirir baterias de 9V, es una "puñeta".
> Sip...sip, entiendo daniel lo que quieres decir, pero ya te digo, de momento si logramos que con los 5V/4.5V funcione sería "GENIAL", lo otro seria poner un 7805 para regular la tensión de los ICs y dejar solo los 9V en el colector de 2N2222, ¿a eso te refieres?.
> 
> ...


Aha, entiendo el último "párrafo".


----------



## telera (Mar 21, 2021)

Aca les dejo el esquemático de la etapa EMISORA:
Tal y como está, construida, como verán, no hay capacitores electrolíticos de desacoplo, ¿debería ponerlos verdad?, (espero sus comentarios).
Luego está añadido (por mi cuenta) echen un ojo, la parte del led emisor con el bc548, la verdad que está puesto así en la "protoboard" y está funcionando bien.
Anteriormente esta "etapa" colgaba directamente, del PIN3 del NE555, sin transistor, y con su resistencia y a GND, pero no sé si recuerdan que "colgando" de ahí, los tiempos TON y TOFF, estaban invertidos, (estaba más tiempo encendido que apagado), de ahí que me dicidiese a realizar el cambio y poner el BC548 (¿diganme que les parece?).
Ah, y otra apreciación, en las imagenes que aparecen en la "protoboard" no verán un IC de 8 pienes, correspondiente al NE555, sino al NE556, (14 pines,  no tenía en ese momento y puse el 556).
Pero en el esquemático aparece el IC555. ( a tener en cuenta).
Otra aclaración más, los capacitores que están en paralelo con el Xtal  8 en la protoboard tengo puestos dos de 22pf, en realidad en que pone 1p, stá para poner un capacitor variable, lógicamente habría que subir los demás valores, pero bueno está puesto con esa intención.


----------



## J2C (Mar 21, 2021)

Para despejar cualquier tipo de dudas dejo solo una aclaración respecto de las antenas a tener en cuenta cuando se usen indistintamente en el Tx o el Rx.

*Antena 1*:

​En *Tx*:
Alimentación +5V a *1*
Colector del transistor a *2*
Los capacitores de sintonía como están, entre *1* y *3*

En *Rx*:
Pin *#2* de *J1*  a *1*
Pin *#1* de *J1*  a *2*
Los capacitores de sintonía como están, entre *1* y *3


Antena 2*:

​Si bien aquí pareciera no existir una bobina entre el *#1 y #2* la misma existe y se manifiesta al realizar las mediciones *#1 a #3* y *#2 a #3*, posiblemente la inductancia sea tan baja que el instrumento medidor de inductancia no llegue a apreciarla y por eso indica 0 uH.

En *Tx*:
Alimentación +5V a *1*
Colector del transistor a *2*
Los capacitores de sintonía como están, entre *1* y *3*

En *Rx*:
Pin *#2* de *J1*  a *1*
Pin *#1* de *J1*  a *2*
Los capacitores de sintonía como están, entre *1* y *3


Editado*

Esquema del *Tx*, siempre sobre cada circuito integrado hay que colocar un capacitor cerámico de *.1 uF* sobre los pines de alimentación, dicho capacitor debe estar siempre *al lado* de su integrado sin excepción en todos los *integrados de lógica sobre todo*.

Nunca esta demas colocar *pegado* a los pines que ingresa *la alimentación* a las etapas tanto de *Tx* como de *Rx* un capacitor electrolítico de *100 uF* en este tipo de circuitos debido a su bajo consumo, en consumos mayores es posible utilizar valores mayores sin exagerar. También un capacitor cerámico de .1 uF junto al electrolítico 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2021)

Hola a todos , caro Don telera puedes sinplificar tu proyecto un poquito mas  quitando lo transistor "Q2" , lo resistor "R8" y lo resistor "R6" bastando conectar lo katodo del  LED "D1" a lo  resistor "R7" y anodo a la alimentación (+Vcc).
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don telera puedes sinplificar tu proyecto un poquito mas  quitando lo transistor "Q2" , lo resistor "R8" y lo resistor "R6" bastando conectar lo katodo del  LED "D1" a lo  resistor "R7" y anodo a la alimentación (+Vcc).
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel, así lo tenía antes, pero los tiempos de TON y TOFF, estaban invertidos, por eso, la opcion de  poner el transistor, para invertir los tiempos.
EDITO: Daniel mira el post #245 hay tambien lo puse, lo único que me he dado cuenta y el led esta polarizado al revés.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2021)

Bueno si estudiar detenidamente tu circuito y tanbien mi sugerencia vaias veer que los dos hacen la misma cosa.
Esplicando mejor : cuando lo pino 3 del LM555 si queda en nivel logico alto , ustedes logra saturar lo transistor "Q2" y asi NO hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1".
Cuando lo pino 3 del LM555 si queda bajo eso permite "abri" lo transistor "Q2" y asi hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1".
Ahora con mi sugerencia cuando lo pino 3 del  LM555 si queda en nivel logico bajo hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1" y cuando  en nivel logico alto NO mas hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1".
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 21, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Daniel, así lo tenía antes, pero los tiempos de TON y TOFF, estaban invertidos, por eso, la opcion de  poner el transistor, para invertir los tiempos.
> EDITO: Daniel mira el post #245 hay tambien lo puse, lo único que me he dado cuenta y el led esta polarizado al revés.


Como ese punto es la entrada del *U1* puedes probar de conectarlo a la salida de *U1* que tiene los pulsos invertidos con  + -- R7 --- Anodo Katodo ---- masa

Igualmente esto puedes dejarlo para mas adelante, lo primero es avanzar en mejorar el tema distancia y luego una vez que este todo más definido y antes de pasarlo a la PCB final si se puede probar este tipo de mejoras.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Mar 21, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Como ese punto es la entrada del *U1* puedes probar de conectarlo a la salida de *U1* que tiene los pulsos invertidos con  + -- R7 --- Anodo Katodo ---- masa
> 
> Igualmente esto puedes dejarlo para mas adelante, lo primero es avanzar en mejorar el tema distancia y luego una vez que este todo más definido y antes de pasarlo a la PCB final si se puede probar este tipo de mejoras.
> 
> ...


Ok, lo tengo en cuenta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 21, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Daniel mira el post #245 hay tambien lo puse, lo único que me he dado cuenta y el led esta polarizado al revés."


Bueno , es recontraarquiconocido que diodos LED polarizado al revés NO prende , Jajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 22, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno si estudiar detenidamente tu circuito y tanbien mi sugerencia vaias veer que los dos hacen la misma cosa.
> Esplicando mejor : cuando lo pino 3 del LM555 si queda en nivel logico alto , ustedes logra saturar lo transistor "Q2" y asi NO hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1".
> Cuando lo pino 3 del LM555 si queda bajo eso permite "abri" lo transistor "Q2" y asi hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1".
> Ahora con mi sugerencia cuando lo pino 3 del  LM555 si queda en nivel logico bajo hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1" y cuando  en nivel logico alto NO mas hay tensión para prender lo LED "D1".
> ...


Ok, Daniel, hice lo que comentaste, y está funcionando perfectamente.
No sé pues, como estaría antes, la cuestión es que tenía los tiempos al revés.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 22, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, Daniel, hice lo que comentaste, y está funcionando perfectamente.
> No sé pues, como estaría antes, la cuestión es que tenía los tiempos al revés.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264521


Si hubieras mirado el video que subí aquí  lo hubieras descubierto hace mas de un mes.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, Daniel, hice lo que comentaste, y está funcionando perfectamente.
> No sé pues, como estaría antes, la cuestión es que tenía los tiempos al revés.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264521


Podrias que si si lo diodo LED estuviese conectado su anodo a lo resistor "R7" y katodo a la masa o tierra.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 22, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si hubieras mirado el video que subí aquí  lo hubieras descubierto hace mas de un mes.
> 
> Saludos.


Sip...sip, así era como lo puse anteriormente..... pero no sé, los tiempos los tenia cambiados, de ahí que me decidiese a poner el transistor. (seguro que algo no hice, bien lo siento).
Quiero comentarles una curiosidad.
Seguramente será una tontería, pero no entiendo el por qué.
La etapa emisora, va perfectamente, con una distancia razonable, peeero, he notado (hace dos o tres días), que cuando conecto la etapa para que comienze a emitir, aparentemente parece que lo hace, incluso el led hace sus destellos perfectamente, pero si pones el comercial a recibir, no oigo NADA..... SOLUCIÓN, tengo que desconectar de masa(GND), el pin8 del 74HC00, volverlo a introducir y ya emite perfectamente.
No se, seguro que ustedes buscarán una exlicación lógica.
Bueno, comentar que antes alimentaba con una fuente DC a 5V, y ahora estoy con una bateria de pilas en serie, y saca un voltio más....... perooooo, No sé no debería ser ese el problema.
EDITO: Por cierto ya me dirán que debería hacer, para comenzar con una etapa preamplificadora, o lo que crean conveniente para ganarle GANANCIA a la etapa receptora, ya que ahora mismo, sería la "pata coja del banco"


----------



## telera (Mar 22, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si hubieras mirado el video que subí aquí  lo hubieras descubierto hace mas de un mes.
> 
> Saludos.


Buafff, no me debí fijar bien, que había dos leds, incluso para elegir la configuración que quisiera.
🙏🙏


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 22, 2021)

telera dijo:


> " SOLUCIÓN, tengo que desconectar de masa(GND), el pin8 del 74HC00, volverlo a introducir y ya emite perfectamente."


Descurpe Don telera pero , ? podrias sener mas claro , jo NO entiendi papas?
!Gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 23, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe Don telera pero , ? podrias sener mas claro , jo NO entiendi papas?
> !Gracias de antemano!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Buenas.
Comentaba, que aunque la etapa "EMISORA" está acabada y funcionando.
He notado (creo que al principio no lo hacia), que cuando la "CONECTO", aparentemente parace que todo está OK, inluso el LED emite bien sus destellos, *pero no emite*, (parece como si el 74HC00 no oscilase).
Y si quito GND del PIN8, y vuelvo a meter (no sé parece como si fuese un reset o algo así), empieza a emitir bien.
No sé, si quieres dejamos este problema para el FINAL y no liar más la "MADEJA".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 23, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Buenas.
> Comentaba, que aunque la etapa "EMISORA" está acabada y funcionando.
> He notado (creo que al principio no lo hacia), que cuando la "CONECTO", aparentemente parace que todo está OK, inluso el LED emite bien sus destellos, *pero no emite*, (parece como si el 74HC00 no oscilase).
> Y si quito GND del PIN8, y vuelvo a meter (no sé parece como si fuese un reset o algo así), empieza a emitir bien.
> No sé, si quieres dejamos este problema para el FINAL y no liar más la "MADEJA".


Ok , entonses parece que lo oscilador a Cristal NO parte de premera , habrias que chequear con lo Osciloscopio esa opción.
Aun no entiendi cual es lo CI que dices desconectar su pino 8 y volver a conectarlo para que lo equipo funcione bien.
Att
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 23, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ok , entonses parece que lo oscilador a Cristal NO parte de premera , habrias que chequear con lo Osciloscopio esa opción.
> Aun no entiendi cual es lo CI que dices desconectar su pino 8 y volver a conectarlo para que lo equipo funcione bien.
> Att
> Daniel Lopes.


"Juerrr", es el pin7, GND del 74HCT00 (me confundí con el 74ls161 que lleva 8 pines).
Para que no haya equivocación adjunto imagen.

Solo levantar el cable y volverlo a poner, SOLUCIONADO.


----------



## J2C (Mar 23, 2021)

Telera eso es rarisimo, pues es el Vss del U1

Deberías poder medir con el osciloscopio en el pin *#6* del *U1* si esta la oscilación o no. A veces suele ocurrir que a algunos xtales/osciladores les cuesta arrancar y es por falta de ajustes de los valores de R y/o C


----------



## telera (Mar 23, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera eso es rarisimo, pues es el Vss del U1
> 
> Deberías poder medir con el osciloscopio en el pin *#6* del *U1* si esta la oscilación o no. A veces suele ocurrir que a algunos xtales/osciladores les cuesta arrancar y es por falta de ajustes de los valores de R y/o C


Ok, hoy no puedo, pero mañana mediré.
Pero sip, efectivamente tambien pensaba yo algo parecido.
Que al quitar y poner ese "PIN", genera ese "CLICK", o ese "empujón" que le falta, para que comience a oscilar.
Probaré con otros capacitores, (los que están puestos son 22pf).
Ya les haré tambien un video.
Pdta: Por lo demás funciona PERFECTO.


----------



## telera (Mar 24, 2021)

Lo prometido es deuda, así que aquí les presento, el video de la "falla" (ya está solucionado).




.
Comentarles, que ya está solucionado, CANBIANDO el IC, vuelve a funcionar normalmente, como debe ser, al alimentar directamente empieza a emitir, NO SE, las causas pero casi me atrevería a decir, que en mis "multitud" de pruebas, al estar tan cerca el XTAL, posiblemente tocase a la vez los pines del HCT7400, que generase algún corto, de ahí la anomalía.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 24, 2021)

No veo la resistencia de 1M entre los pines del cristal. ¿ Esta puesta ?


----------



## telera (Mar 24, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No veo la resistencia de 1M entre los pines del cristal. ¿ Esta puesta ?


Sip...Si, la tapa el Xtal.
Está justo debajo.
Si te fijas bien se vé.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 24, 2021)

En el post %15 subi un PDF con las pautas para diseñar osciladores con compuertas. En la sección 6 habla de que función cumple cada componente y en especial en 6.1.3 dice:



> For a low-gain amplifier, sometimes C2 is increased over C1 to increase the phase-shift and help in start-up.



Deberás jugar con los valores de los capacitores hasta que veas que el oscilador arranca siempre (El capacitor variable y en paralelo que ya se hablo debería ayudar en eso).

Hay que tener en cuenta, también, que no es lo mismo un circuito impreso que un protoboard. Este ultimo introduce mas capacitancia por lo que lo que funcione bien ahí puede que no lo haga en el circuito impreso y viceversa. Como no creo que se encuentren los datos del cristal (datasheet) si se compro uno genérico, agregar el capacitor variable se me hace una buena idea.

(Viendo datasheets "random" el cristal de 6.4Mhz lleva 20pf pero eso no es garantía de nada).


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 24, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> En el post %15 subi un PDF con las pautas para diseñar osciladores con compuertas. En la sección 6 habla de que función cumple cada componente y en especial en 6.1.3 dice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso hay una máxima mía que dice, "trabajar en protoboard en RF, es trabajar doble en el mejor de los casos!"


----------



## telera (Mar 24, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Por eso hay una máxima mía que dice, "trabajar en protoboard en RF, es trabajar doble en el mejor de los casos!"


Ok, perfect, sip... sip, he probado 5/6 veces y arranca perfectamente a la primera.
Otra cosa, que que igual en el PCB, ocurra lo que comentas, por eso he dejado otro capacitor (en el esquemático), para poner uno variable.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 24, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Ok, perfect, sip... sip, he probado 5/6 veces y arranca perfectamente a la primera.
> Otra cosa, que que igual en el PCB, ocurra lo que comentas, por eso he dejado otro capacitor (en el esquemático), para poner uno variable.


?Y con cuantos Voltios estas alimentado ese posto transmisor ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## telera (Mar 24, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Y con cuantos Voltios estas alimentado ese posto transmisor ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Sabía que me lo preguntarian.
Lleva 4 pilas de 1.5V =6V
Pero Lo ideal, es que en la realidad, pueda funcionar con 3 pilas de 1.5v.
Más que nada por la portabilidad y la facilidad de cambiar de pilas/baterias, cuando estás de acaben, aunque este sería otro tema, que tipo de alimentación sería el mejor, Lipo, litio, o las clásicas de NiMh... un sinfiín de posibilidades, incluso carga por usb., ...etc...etc.
Hasta hace dos dias, siempre ha estado funcionando, con 5.2V, que me suministra la fuente "canibalizada" de PC.
La armé hace 2/3 dias, para llevar la protoboard fuera de mi "tallercito".


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 25, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Sabía que me lo preguntarian.
> Lleva 4 pilas de 1.5V =6V
> Pero Lo ideal, es que en la realidad, pueda funcionar con 3 pilas de 1.5v.
> Más que nada por la portabilidad y la facilidad de cambiar de pilas/baterias, cuando estás de acaben, aunque este sería otro tema, que tipo de alimentación sería el mejor, Lipo, litio, o las clásicas de NiMh... un sinfiín de posibilidades, incluso carga por usb., ...etc...etc.
> ...


Ojo que los IC TTL no están nada cómodos si los alimentas con 6V, es más el fabricante generalmente pone como limite máximo los 5.25Vdc de alimentación en la mayoría de los que conozco.


Para no usar reguladores(o lo menos posible) y viendo la popularización de las baterías de Li, yo usaría 3.7V de alimentación.

Estoy interesado en saber a donde lleva lo de amplificar la señal de entrada del receptor teniendo en cuenta que la selectividad de los circuitos resonantes no va a poder discriminar entre la frecuencia de entrada deseada y la del oscilador local.

¿No existe algún esquema de receptor comercial de los antiguos?

Es para ver como resuelven el tema del receptor.

Saludos.


----------



## telera (Mar 25, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ojo que los IC TTL no están nada cómodos si los alimentas con 6V, es más el fabricante generalmente pone como limite máximo los 5.25Vdc de alimentación en la mayoría de los que conozco.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 264705
> 
> Para no usar reguladores(o lo menos posible) y viendo la popularización de las baterías de Li, yo usaría 3.7V de alimentación.
> ...


Hola ricbevi.
Sip,  correcto, solo he alimentado muy puntualmente, y en el peor de los casos dejar, 3 en serie de 1.5.
Tengo que ponerme manos a la obra, con la recomendación que puso ] Daniel Lopes en su post #398
Aiishh, que pereza.
Pero lo que quiero hacer, es desarrollar otro "Manhattan", con otro filtro (mismo desarrollo), pero  que queden dos proyectos independintes de la etapa de RECEPCIÓN.
Y no andar "trastocando", lo ya desarrollado.
De momento tengo los tl072......... en un momento de "inspiración", comenzaré.


----------



## telera (Mar 27, 2021)

Hola amigos.
Solo subo esta imagen, para que vean, que no he desistido.
Las obligaciones y el trabajo, "amordaza", los placeres...


----------



## telera (Mar 30, 2021)

Hola, aquí estamos nuevamente, dos diás clonando el HDD por SSD, hay que cambiar el PC y para salir del paso, es una solución muy buena, por el momento, además ahora están muy baratos.
Bueno pues manos a la obra, el correr, "nunca fué buen consejaro", casí me sabía el circuito de memoria, así que como Daniel ponía que hasta el mezclador igual excepto la salida, me puse manos a la obra, y como era de esperar, tengo que volver a desoldar.... (por no mirar bien el esquemático).
pero, me surgen dos dudas, aunque ya veo, que las salidas del mezclador (pines 4 y 5), es salida balanceada y va directamente al TL072.
Primera, una vez hecho todo el proceso del primer OPAMP (A), enlazo con el segundo, y su salida ¿debe ir al BC327?, ya me dirán.
Segunda, ¿que punto debo llevar, a la entrada del filtro pasabanda?.
Gracias, le cuelgo la imagen, en la que una vez soldado parte, debo reconstruir. (simplemente para que vean que seguimos para adelante).

Ahhh, perdón, me surge otra duda, ¿no lleva resonador de 455Khz?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2021)

!Don telera estas haciendo una tenpestad en un copo de agua!
Debes manter la montagen original que hiciste con lo SA612 y a partir del pino 4 y 5 es que debes seguir con lo diagrama esquemactico que te recomende centrando en lo Amp Op TL072A hasta lo punto denominado "OUT" ( veer mejor en mi post #398).
Debes olvidar todo lo restante del proyecto propuesto y la salida "OUT" debes conectar a la entrada del filtro pasa banda ( 2KHz).
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Mar 30, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Don telera estas haciendo una tenpestad en un copo de agua!
> Debes manter la montagen original que hiciste con lo SA612 y a partir del pino 4 y 5 es que debes seguir con lo diagrama esquemactico que te recomende centrando en lo Amp Op TL072A hasta lo punto denominado "OUT" ( veer mejor en mi post #398).
> Debes olvidar todo lo restante del proyecto propuesto y la salida "OUT" debes conectar a la entrada del filtro pasa banda ( 2KHz).
> !Suerte!


Ah, vale, ufff, menos mal.... jajajajaj, solo tengo que desoldar, pin4 del mezclador que lo he llevado (nuevamente a la entrada del filtro).
lo demás lo dejo, y como dices PINES 4 y 5 al OPAMP.
Seguiré comentando.
Todo lo demás estaba igual (llegué hasta ese punto).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2021)

Debes armar solamente lo 1/2 TL072  o sea lo "TL072A" del dibujo , mas los dos capacitores de 100nF + los dos resistores de 1,5Kohmios + los dos  resistores de 220Kohmios y uno capacitor de 1nF que si queda en paralelo con uno dels + la mea fuente (dos resistores de 1Kohmios + lo capacitor de 10uF) + lo capacitor de 1uF en la salida del Amp Op y solo , nada mas !
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 1, 2021)

Una pregunta.
Al operacional TL072, veo en su datasheet, que debo alimentar en sus pines 7 y 4, tensiones simétricas.
pin7 +5V y pin4 -5V.
¿Para convertir esa señal a positiva a negativa debo usar un transistor NPN verdad?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 1, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> Al operacional TL072, veo en su datasheet, que debo alimentar en sus pines 7 y 4, tensiones simétricas.
> pin7 +5V y pin4 -5V.
> ¿Para convertir esa señal a positiva a negativa debo usar un transistor NPN verdad?


!Bueno en ese caso aca NO ese nesesario la alimentación double , debes alimentar lo pino 8 con +5V y lo pino 4 a masa o tierra !
La mea fuente polariza correctamente las  entradas del Amp.Op.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 1, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Bueno en ese caso aca NO ese nesesario la alimentación double , debes alimentar lo pino 8 con +5V y lo pino 4 a masa o tierra !
> La mea fuente polariza correctamente las  entradas del Amp.Op.
> !Suerte!


Ok, perfect, juerr, había mirado en el "data" el  "071" que alimenta a VCC el pin7... jajjajaja, correcto es el pin8.
Y luego pin4 a GND.
Bueno pues ya está.
Aquí les adjunto la nueva placa, aunque bien podría ser "Chinatown" en vez de "Manhattan"   .


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 1, 2021)

/Adelantándome 10 pasos modo ON .

Ojo si se alimenta a baterías, el TL072 funciona solo desde 4.5V, apenas se gaste la batería va a dar problemas. En cambio el LM358 empieza desde 3v, para mi seria la mejor opción (mas que nada porque es mas barato y ya se tiene).

Aunque hay que tener en cuenta que el LM386 también empieza desde 4V pero seria menos preocupante. El mas critico, el SA612 también empieza desde 4.5v.

Por lo que se puede descartar alimentar el circuito con 3 pilas alcalinas y menos recargables de NiCD o NiMh. También a descartar las baterías de Li-ion (1 celda). Todo eso a menos que se incluya un Step-Up de por medio o se usen, al menos, 4 pilas alcalinas.


----------



## telera (Abr 1, 2021)

Pues ya no lose *swtchxxi*.
Lo que vosotros me recomendeis, sino, se podrían poner dos pilas 18650, y añadir reguladores en el esquemático de estructura SMD tipo al 1117, nose, se me ocurre.
Me surge una duda, ¿donde conecto la salida del speaker?.
Ya que la salida pin1, del UA del TL072, la llevo a la entrada del filtro pasabanda.
EDITO: Otra pregunta según el esquemático, la alimentación NO INVERSORA, que va al pin3 del TL072, mediante el regulador resistivo, solo lleva un capacitor de desacoplo de 10uF, ¿debería añadirle otro de 100nf? , filtraría mejor ¿verdad?.
LO mejor ya que hemos llegado hasta aquí, es probar como responde esta etapa, y posteriormente ya decidiremos, ¿les parece?.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 1, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Me surge una duda, ¿donde conecto la salida del speaker?.
> Ya que la salida pin1, del UA del TL072, la llevo a la entrada del filtro pasabanda.


Pues la salida 1 (a través del capacitor de 1uf) al filtro de 2khz y la salida del filtro al LM386 que controla el parlante.



telera dijo:


> EDITO: Otra pregunta según el esquemático, la alimentación NO INVERSORA, que va al pin3 del TL072, mediante el regulador resistivo, solo lleva un capacitor de desacoplo de 10uF, ¿debería añadirle otro de 100nf? , filtraría mejor ¿verdad?.


Al circuito mal no le va a hacer, pero no estoy muy seguro de que haga mucha diferencia.


----------



## telera (Abr 1, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Pues la salida 1 (a través del capacitor de 1uf) al filtro de 2khz y la salida del filtro al LM386 que controla el parlante.


Ya me lo imaginaba...jajajaja, conclusión, me falta de añadir el LM386.
GRACIAS.


switchxxi dijo:


> Al circuito mal no le va a hacer, pero no estoy muy seguro de que haga mucha diferencia.


----------



## telera (Abr 3, 2021)

Ya me falta poco, para tener emplazado el LM386.
Echenle un vistazo al esquemático.


----------



## telera (Abr 4, 2021)

Hola nuevamente.
He de deciros, que ya tengo montado la nueva estapa "Manhattan", la cuestión es que apenas noto diferencia de ganancia con respecto a la primera, si acerco el transmisor, recibe perfectamente, pero si lo alejo más allá de 50 cmt, ya deja de recibirse.
Por lo que tal vez, haya que intentar realizar alguna etapa, preamplificadora.
¿Como lo ven?
Tambien quiero agradecerles la constancia e involucración, con este proyecto.
Lo positivo, es que al menos he aprendido bastante


----------



## telera (Abr 5, 2021)

Bueno, pues lo dicho, si me aconsejan alguna etapa preamplificadora, intentaría probar a ver si hay mas suerte y consigo distancias aceptables.
Mientras me he entretenido, en confeccionar algo, que en un futuro podría ser la caja que albergase, el transceptor, similar o muy parecido a las medidas originales.




Con exportarlo a formato STL, estaría listo para imprimir en 3D.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Bueno, pues lo dicho, si me aconsejan alguna etapa preamplificadora, intentaría probar a ver si hay mas suerte y consigo distancias aceptables.
> Mientras me he entretenido, en confeccionar algo, que en un futuro podría ser la caja que albergase, el transceptor, similar o muy parecido a las medidas originales.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265398
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don telera mire detenidamente mi post #411.
Dudas posteriores , pregunte a vontade es un gusto platicar !
Tengo una preguntonta : ? lo posto Emisor logra cual distancia a la redonda cuando su sinal emitido es recebido por un receptor profisional (ARVA) , esa distancia es aceptable o  nesecitas mejorar aun mas ?
!Saludos !


----------



## telera (Abr 7, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don telera mire detenidamente mi post #411.
> Dudas posteriores , pregunte a vontade es un gusto platicar !
> Tengo una preguntonta : ? lo posto Emisor logra cual distancia a la redonda cuando su sinal emitido es recebido por un receptor profisional (ARVA) , esa distancia es aceptable o  nesecitas mejorar aun mas ?
> !Saludos !


GRacias por contestar.
Ok, perfecto, miraré detenidamente ese esquemático y comentaré dudas, (me imagino que muchas),  
ahora, la etapa receptora  ya no es sensible si alejo (por ejemplo), el ARVA comercial más de 1 mt.
En condiciones normales, un transceptor comercial, detecta señales entre 45 y 75 mts, dependiendo de que "marca", estemos probando.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 7, 2021)

/Offtopic ON

Hoy Youtube me aconsejo este video:






Aunque en el video se usa con un tanque externo y según interpreto en el articulo, se arma sobre la bobina del receptor mismo (osea sin el tanque externo que aparece en el video L3/C3).

Seguro que hay mejores opciones para amplificar la señal pero me pareció curioso y de paso aprovecho para preguntar a los que saben ¿ Sería como una especie de sistema regenerativo (se capta, se amplifica y se vuelve a inyectar a la entrada. Siendo una base común L2 capta y L1 inyecta) ?.


----------



## telera (Abr 9, 2021)

Hola, ¿me servirían estos transformadores?.
El punto negro, tiene 6 pines y el punto blanco 5.

Estoy tratando de hacer un esquemático, a partir de las recomendaciones de Daniel en su post (#411), no sé si en proteus podré tener las librerias de estos transformadores ¿o me serviría otro cualquiera con mismos pines en el primera y secundario?.
GRACIAS.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola, ¿me servirían estos transformadores?.
> El punto negro, tiene 6 pines y el punto blanco 5.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265582
> Estoy tratando de hacer un esquemático, a partir de las recomendaciones de Daniel en su post (#411), no sé si en proteus podré tener las librerias de estos transformadores ¿o me serviría otro cualquiera con mismos pines en el primera y secundario?.
> GRACIAS.


A principio si , habrias que conprobar con auxilio de un generador de sinal ayustado en 457KHz mas un Osciloscopio , instrumentos de testes y medidas que muy afortunadamente ya tienes disponible en las manos !
Los colores de tope desas bobinas para una FI de 455KHz son : Amarilla ( 1° transformador de FI) , Blanca (2° transformador de FI)  y por fin Negra (3° transformador de FI) .
Seguimos conectados , dudas adicionales ya sapes muy bien , pregunte !
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 9, 2021)

Hola.
Tambien dispongo del "trafo" amarillo, por si sirviera, y tuviésemos que emplearlo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hola.
> Tambien dispongo del "trafo" amarillo, por si sirviera, y tuviésemos que emplearlo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265584


Siii , ese tanbien puede sener testeado !


----------



## telera (Abr 9, 2021)

Aquí les muestro, la parte del amplificador de AM, que he "entresacado" del esquemático general.
No sé, si estará completo, a parte me falta saber donde debería conectar la antena, y posteriormente cuales serían las entradas a la etapa mezcladora (SE612), y que tensión de alimentación debo suministrar.
Perdón por tanta interrogante.


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2021)

Telera no los has dibujado, pero los transformadores de FI que has mostrado en tu post *#464* (se ve uno en la segunda sección de la imagen) generalmente poseen un capacitor con el cual realiza la sintonía del primario (están conectados entre los extremos de la bobina primaria), *NO los quites* ya que al ser de 455 KHz sirven perfectamente para los ajustes a 457 KHz.

Por ahora no acotare mas nada, pero siempre sigo atentamente todos los pequeños avances.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Aquí les muestro, la parte del amplificador de AM, que he "entresacado" del esquemático general.
> No sé, si estará completo, a parte me falta saber donde debería conectar la antena, y posteriormente cuales serían las entradas a la etapa mezcladora (SE612), y que tensión de alimentación debo suministrar.
> Perdón por tanta interrogante.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265596


Bueno vamos a lo trabajo : Lo secundario del transformadorde FI "T8" debe sener conectado a los pinos 1 y 2 del CI mesclador "SA612".
Donde eras lo secundario del transformador de FI "T7" debes conectar lo estremo de la Bobina de Antena de Ferrite a la junción "R39" + "R40" + "C36" y la toma que si queda mas proxima a ese mismo estremo de la bobina donde si queda conectado "R39"+"R40"+"C36" si debes conectar la base del transistor "Q9".
Dibuje todo eso que te escrebi arriba para estudiarmos mejor como si quedara.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 9, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera no los has dibujado, pero los transformadores de FI que has mostrado en tu post *#464* (se ve uno en la segunda sección de la imagen) generalmente poseen un capacitor con el cual realiza la sintonía del primario (están conectados entre los extremos de la bobina primaria), *NO los quites* ya que al ser de 455 KHz sirven perfectamente para los ajustes a 457 KHz.
> 
> Por ahora no acotare mas nada, pero siempre sigo atentamente todos los pequeños avances.
> 
> ...


Hola J2C.
Pensé que, solo tenía que incluir, (T7+Q8) y (T8+Q9).
De ahí que me quedase, solo en lo que ven en el esquemático.


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2021)

Telera yo solo quise comentar al respecto de los capacitores incluidos en esos transformadores de FI. Y no cuestione para nada el estado del esquemático que subiste esperando los comentarios de Daniel.

Ahora que Daniel ha comentado se que desea incluir un solo Amplificador de RF previo al SA612 y por lo tanto recomiendo seguir las instrucciones que ha posteado en *#470*. Según lo que expresó esta conectado bien para una sola etapa y creo que es preferible hacer de a una para no trabarse por cualquier problema como nos ha pasado antes.

En todo caso a posteriori si aún fuera escasa la ganancia de distancia seguro Daniel dirá de incluir el transistor Q8 como etapa adicional. Tu me conoces que soy de ir muy paso a paso, aunque parezca lento nos da la seguridad que cada paso que damos está más firme.


Saludos, JuanKa.


----------



## telera (Abr 10, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera yo solo quise comentar al respecto de los capacitores incluidos en esos transformadores de FI. Y no cuestione para nada el estado del esquemático que subiste esperando los comentarios de Daniel.
> 
> Ahora que Daniel ha comentado se que desea incluir un solo Amplificador de RF previo al SA612 y por lo tanto recomiendo seguir las instrucciones que ha posteado en *#470*. Según lo que expresó esta conectado bien para una sola etapa y creo que es preferible hacer de a una para no trabarse por cualquier problema como nos ha pasado antes.
> 
> ...


Aunque, posiblemente tengas razón en una cosa, los trafos, llevan incluidos en su interior (como tu muy bien apuntas), los capacitores de ajuste, sin embargo en el esquemático original, no bienen incluidos por que se da por echo, que ya están albergados en ,su interior.
Ahora al realizar un esquemático ajeno igual debería incluirlos, no sé.
De cualquier manera, yo voy relizando y ustedes que son los entendidos ya me van orientando.
Sip, efectivamente lo de "paso a paso", a mí me cuesta, a veces soy un "caga prisas" como decimos por aquí.  
Gracias por tus apreciaciones.


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2021)

Telera dado que tu también tienes muy claro lo de los capacitores en los transformadores de FI por ahora no los incluyas en el esquema, salvo que empiezan a romper la paciencia los demás.


----------



## telera (Abr 10, 2021)

Ya me perdonarás Daniel, pero estoy intentando seguir los pasos de tu post #470, pero ando un poco perdido, a ver si logro entenderlo.


1.- Secundario de "T8" creo que esta claro, a los pines 1 y 2 del mezclador "SA612".
2.- Uno de los extremos de la antena de ferrita, a la unión entre (R39, R40 y C36).
3.- La siguiente toma próxima de la antena de ferrita, a la base del transitor "Q9".
4.- La otra toma de la antena de ferrita  a uno de los pines del secundario del transformador " T7".


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2021)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

Bueno , vamos a las correciones de interpretación :
Lo devanado secundario del transformador "T8" es aquele que originalmente si queda  conectado a la masa o tierra y lo otro lado es conectado a lo katodo del diodo "D1".
Lo terminal del secundario del transformador "T8" que si queda conectado a la masa o tierra debes conectar a lo pino 1 del CI SA612 .
Lo pino 2 del CI SA612 es conectado a lo terminal del devanado secundario del transformador "T8" donde eras conectado lo katodo del diodo "D1".
Debes borrar : "R35" , "R36" , "R37" , "R38" , "R42" , "C32", "C34" , "C33" ,"C35" , "C38" , "Q8".
Debes dibujar lo capacitor de resonancia de la bobina de Antena.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 11, 2021)

Gracias *J2C*, , así más claro.
Y como no, gracias a TODOS, por vuestra paciencia.
Hoy pocas pruebas, puedo hacer, este domingo toca trabajo, así que he estado retocando el esquemático y poniéndolo como lo posteo J2C, espero que ahora haya acertado.
El "trafo" que he escogido en el proteus, creo que no es el correcto, (no encuentro en las librerias "trafos" de RF), así que he puesto el que veis.
Lo que no me queda claro, es el capacitor de la parte de arriba del "T8", (C28), he puesto uno cerámico, de 100nf, porque sería para desacoplo ¿no? .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "Lo que no me queda claro, es el capacitor de la parte de arriba del "T8", (C28), he puesto uno cerámico, de 100nf, porque sería para desacoplo ¿no? ."
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265703


Hola caro Don telera , cuanto a capacitores de desacople y circuitos de radiofrequenzia puedes enpleyar sin miedo algun capacitores ceramicos tipo disco (lenteja) , ya cuando andando en circuitos de Audio recomendo altamente enpleyar capacitores tipo Poliester Mectalizado , Mylar o Polipropileno.
Puedes borrar "TP3" o conectarlo a la otro estremo del primario del transformador "T8" , a si no olvidar de dibujar lo capacitor de resonancia que hay interno  a lo transformador "T8" conectado en paralelo a lo devanado primario.
Despues de todo armado y cuando en fases de testes puedes canbiar la azar los estremos del primario del transformador "T8" de modo descobrir cual  saca la maxima ganancia !
!Suerte!


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2021)

Telera un dibujito a pesar de mi desastrosa caligrafía siempre vale más que mil palabras !!

El *C28* lo agregue debido a que el esquema de tu post *#475* no lo tenía, igualmente nunca están demás esos cerámicos para desacoplar las frecuencias altas más cuando las pistas son angostas y largas.

A efectos del dibujo no hay problema con el tipo de transformador que has usado dado que todos tenemos en claro que es un trafo de FI de radio AM.


Solo tengo una duda por que no recuerdo bien si las bobinas de antena con varilla de ferrite tenían derivación o no?, si la tenían la base de *Q9* debe ir a dicha derivación que debe ser la más cercana al extremo donde se conectan *R39*, *R40* y *C36*.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## telera (Abr 11, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Telera un dibujito a pesar de mi desastrosa caligrafía siempre vale más que mil palabras !!
> 
> El *C28* lo agregue debido a que el esquema de tu post *#475* no lo tenía, igualmente nunca están demás esos cerámicos para desacoplar las frecuencias altas más cuando las pistas son angostas y largas.


Ok, presumía que debía ser así.


J2C dijo:


> A efectos del dibujo no hay problema con el tipo de transformador que has usado dado que todos tenemos en claro que es un trafo de FI de radio AM.
> 
> 
> Solo tengo una duda por que no recuerdo bien si las bobinas de antena con varilla de ferrite tenían derivación o no?, si la tenían la base de *Q9* debe ir a dicha derivación que debe ser la más cercana al extremo donde se conectan *R39*, *R40* y *C36*.


Con derivación te refieres, a que tiene tres tomas ¿no?, si es así es correcto.
Como ya comentamos y me apuntasteis, correspondientes al lado frio y caliente (este último donde se alimenta).
Tengo dos antenas de ferrita, una digamos extraida de un transceptor comercial y otra extraida de un receptor de AM.


J2C dijo:


> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Mañana trataré de armar esta última etapa, a ver que resultados obtengo.


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ....
> Con derivación te refieres, a que tiene tres tomas ¿no?, si es así es correcto.
> Como ya comentamos y me apuntasteis, correspondientes al lado frio y caliente (este último donde se alimenta).
> Tengo dos antenas de ferrita, una digamos extraida de un transceptor comercial y otra extraida de un receptor de AM.
> .......



Telera cuando me refiero a derivación me refiero a una bobina como esta:

​
Y para que no queden dudas ni tengamos confusiones identifique las conexiones y se nota la proximidad de la derivación a un extremo.

*A*: Es el lado más próximo a masa/GND para la radiofrecuencia, el que suele/debería tener el cerámico a masa.

*B*: Es la derivación que siempre está más próxima a *A*, típicamente debido a la baja impedancia tanto de entrada o salida de los amplificadores con transistores bipolares con respecto a la altísima impedancia de los circuitos resonantes paralelo a la frecuencia de sintonía/resonancia.

*C*: Es el extremo del circuito sintonizado que presenta una alta impedancia a frecuencia de resonancia.


Evite ex profeso  los términos frío y caliente para disminuir las confusiones.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 13, 2021)

Acá lo dejo, quizá sea de utilidad. (Esta en italiano pero se entiende).


----------



## telera (Abr 13, 2021)

He estado bastante liado, pero os comento las pruebas que hice
Bueno, si se pueden llamar así, monté un trafo de color negro, con arreglo al conexionado del esquemático, pero las pruebas fueron, desastrosas, no conseguía oir nada (peor que sin el previo).
Con lo cual, hice las cosas al revés, me puse a medir los bobinados del "trafo" y no conseguía ninguna lectura, con lo cual he deducido que tal vez, cuando los desmoté, no se extrajeron bien.
A hora, mi pregunta, ¿podría poner otro trafo que no sea el negro?.
No sé, si había puesto alguna imagen de esta etapa GENERAL.


Aquí probando con el transformador negro.

Por cierto el transitor que ven es el 2n2222, no tenía por aquí algún 3904, tendré que disponerme a repasar placas viejas, para "canibalizar" componentes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2021)

telera dijo:


> He estado bastante liado, pero os comento las pruebas que hice
> Bueno, si se pueden llamar así, monté un trafo de color negro, con arreglo al conexionado del esquemático, pero las pruebas fueron, desastrosas, no conseguía oir nada (peor que sin el previo).
> Con lo cual, hice las cosas al revés, me puse a medir los bobinados del "trafo" y no conseguía ninguna lectura, con lo cual he deducido que tal vez, cuando los desmoté, no se extrajeron bien.
> A hora, mi pregunta, ¿podría poner otro trafo que no sea el negro?.
> ...


!Bueno por la segunda  foto posteada arriba creo que ese transformador NO es para 455KHz nin a los palos!
Un meo de testear es enpleyar lo generador de sinales ayustado para 457Khz y con auxilio del Osciloscopio y medir lo senal de salida y tanbien su resonancia en la frequenzia deseada (457KHz).
Puedes probar las bobinas con su tope color amarillo y blanco.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 14, 2021)

Aquí os subo un video.
Solamente, metiendo la señal del generador de funciones al trafo, y en la salida, están las sondas del Frecuencímetro y del osciloscopio.
Lo único que saco menos amplitud, que la que introduzco, me imagino que eso será normal, no sé si en RF, la relación de transformación, en cuanto al número de vueltas y demás, es similar a los "trafos" de línea.


----------



## J2C (Abr 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> ......
> Lo único que saco menos amplitud, que la que introduzco, me imagino que eso será normal, no sé si en RF, la relación de transformación, en cuanto al número de vueltas y demás, es similar a los "trafos" de línea.
> ....



Es posible que aprecies menor amplitud en el secundario debido a que dichos transformadores son usados aparte de circuitos sintonizados selectivos como adaptadores de impedancia entre etapas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Se ve MUY BUENA la adquisición de Philips, FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## telera (Abr 14, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Es posible que aprecies menor amplitud en el secundario debido a que dichos transformadores son usados aparte de circuitos sintonizados selectivos como adaptadores de impedancia entre etapas.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-
> ...


GRACIAS , juanKa.
pero no sé, me tarda (en frecuencimetro), en estabilizar la frecuencia, no sé si será normal.
Y en el transcurso, (antes de estabilizar) hay muchas oscilaciones, tan pronto está en Megas como en Kilos.
No estoy muy tranquilo, tengo posibilidad que me lo cambie, así que igual, lo empaqueto....  
Por lo demás, ya fastidié otro trafo, regulándolo, se partió el tornillito de ajuste, que debe ser tambien como de ferrita (aunque este pintado).
Tengo alguno más para seguir haciendo pruebas, así que pondré otro a ver cuanto me dura 
Mientras voy a ver si puedo adquirir por "INET", alguno de IF
PDTA: Si se les ocurre alguna prueba que deba realizar, soy TODO OIDOS.
Mientras he hecho las que recomendó Daniel.


----------



## telera (Abr 14, 2021)

Aquí le subo otro video.
Yo creo una antena, bien sintonizada, resolvería muchos problemas, ( no me fio de mí) jajajajjajaja.
Ahora la señal está pasando por el "trafo" de FI.
Lo que tambien se podría intentar, sería un cursillo acelerado de bobinar ferritas   , desmontar alguna que tengo con hilo de lizt, y guiarme como bobinar con la derivación, bueno no sé  a su elección.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Aquí os subo un video.
> Solamente, metiendo la señal del generador de funciones al trafo, y en la salida, están las sondas del Frecuencímetro y del osciloscopio.
> Lo único que saco menos amplitud, que la que introduzco, me imagino que eso será normal, no sé si en RF, la relación de transformación, en cuanto al número de vueltas y demás, es similar a los "trafos" de línea.


Debes ayustar con mucho cuidado una ves que la ferrita es muy fragil y si rompe (trinca o quebra) muy facilmente lo tornillo del transformador de FI para maxima amplitud de sinal en la salida ( devanado secundario) en la frequenzia de interese (457KHz).
Puedes despues canbiar de frequenzia en lo generador de funciones mas para riba o mas para bajo y saper si realmente ese transformador de FI si queda sintonizado en 457KHz .
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 14, 2021)

No se, como borrarlo, se me habia colado dos veces el mismo post.


----------



## telera (Abr 14, 2021)

A ver, no sé si lo estoy haciendo bien.
Pongo sonda positiva, al pin del centro del trafo, y la negativa a uno de los extremos (del generador de funciones)..
La salida está claro como hay dos pines, pues a la sonda que va al osciloscopio.
Lo comento, porque haciendolo así, no noto ninguna variación en la amplitud, rotando la tuerca interna del "trafo".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2021)

telera dijo:


> A ver, no sé si lo estoy haciendo bien.
> Pongo sonda positiva, al pin del centro del trafo, y la negativa a uno de los extremos (del generador de funciones)..
> La salida está claro como hay dos pines, pues a la sonda que va al osciloscopio.
> Lo comento, porque haciendolo así, no noto ninguna variación en la amplitud, rotando la tuerca interna del "trafo".


Entonses canbie de frequenzia del generador de funciones y observe en cual frequenzia es la que da la major amplitud.
O mejor tente conectar al revés o sea conecte lo generador de función en lo devanado secundario y mida con auxilio del Osciloscopio lo devanado primario ( tres terminales) 
Cheque si hay lo capacitor de resonansia paralela entre los pinos estremos del devanado primario.
!Suerte!


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 14, 2021)

De metido nomas y curioso, mas que nada porque puedes probar dado que posees los instrumentos y de paso me saco la duda: ¿ Que pasa si, con la bobina sin conectar a nada mas que a los instrumentos, inyectas una señal cuadrada a los dos terminales (4 y 6 en la imagen) y con el osciloscopio mides entre los terminales 1 y 3. ?

Explico a donde quiero llegar: Siendo que la a idea es ajustar la bobina a 457Khz (y ver si lo permite), yo inyectaría una señal cuadrada de 457Khz (pines 4-6) y moviendo el núcleo buscaría la máxima amplitud (vamos, lo que dice Daniel). La tensión a la salida (pines 1-3) debería ser mas alta que la entrada (pines 4-6) y ser una senoidal de 457Khz ya que estaría conectado como un transformador elevador y el secundario esta sintonizado eliminando las demás armónicas generadas por la onda cuadrada (aunque la siguiente es de 1.3Mhz).

Ojo, todo esto es por mi curiosidad y mas que nada porque si pruebas lo que dice Daniel no representa mucho mas trabajo que cambiar la onda a una cuadrada .

Igual hay que tener presente que, si la bobina es igual a la de la imagen y si mal no hago los cálculos:

Resonancia 1-3 Min = 400 Khz
Resonancia 1-3 Max = 541 Khz

Ojo que puede que haya echo mal los cálculos... Pero si es igual a la de la foto, debería ser  sintonizable a 457Khz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2021)

Hola caro Don switchxxi lo tanque "LC" deses transformadores de FI en 455KHz conposto por lo devanado primario mas su capacitor interno de resonancia tienen un factor de mericto "Q" relativamente elevado ,asi las conponentes harmonicas inpares son casi que conpletamente rechazadas .
O sea si excitas con una onda cuadrada ( esa por su natureza rica en harmonicas inpares ) lo devanado secundario tenemos en lo devanado primario un bela senoide ezactamente cuando en resonancia paralela.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 15, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don switchxxi lo tanque "LC" deses transformadores de FI en 455KHz conposto por lo devanado primario mas su capacitor interno de resonancia tienen un factor de mericto "Q" relativamente elevado ,asi las conponentes harmonicas inpares son casi que conpletamente rechazadas .
> O sea si excitas con una onda cuadrada ( esa por su natureza rica en harmonicas inpares ) lo devanado secundario tenemos en lo devanado primario un bela senoide ezactamente cuando en resonancia paralela.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Era lo que sospechaba, pero la prueba serviría para saber que ese transformador no tiene problemas, ya sea de valores o rotura de algún componente (bobina, capacitor o núcleo).

Si no se puede sintonizar entonces hay un problema en el transformador. (mas si se rompió una parte del núcleo y lo que gira es la otra mitad).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2021)

Siiii , otra questión es que la inpedancia de salida de generadores de sinal generalmente es baja ( 50 Ohmios standart ) y dependendo de como ustedes lo conecta a eses transformadores la desadaptación de inpedancias es tan alta que acaba obstaculizando su funcionamento correcto por demaisada carga sobre els.
O sea lo tanque "LC"pierde en mucho su factor de calidad "Q" por esa demasiada carga , asi perdendo su eficienzia en sintonizar una frequenzia unica y pasa a andar como un tanque de bajo factor de calidad "Q".


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 15, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Siiii , otra questión es que la inpedancia de salida de generadores de sinal generalmente es baja ( 50 Ohmios standart ) y dependendo de como ustedes lo conecta a eses transformadores la desadaptación de inpedancias es tan alta que acaba obstaculizando su funcionamento correcto por demaisada carga sobre els.
> O sea lo tanque "LC"pierde en mucho su factor de calidad "Q" por esa demasiada carga , asi perdendo su eficienzia en sintonizar una frequenzia unica y pasa a andar como un tanque de bajo factor de calidad "Q".



¿ Y usando el generador, a través de un diodo, generar un pulso de corta duración para alimentar el primario (bobina sin capacitor) ? El osciloscopio se sincronizaría con ese pulso (se dispara con el) y se mediría la frecuencia de resonancia a la salida del transformador que debería ser una señal senoidal que se ira extinguiendo pero de frecuencia a la que este sintonizado el transformador.


Sigo trayendo cosas :

https://fccid.io/O9BARVA9000/Block-Diagram/Block-diagram-125923

https://fccid.io/O9BARVA9000/Schematics/electrical-schematics-135901


----------



## telera (Abr 15, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> De metido nomas y curioso, mas que nada porque puedes probar dado que posees los instrumentos y de paso me saco la duda: ¿ Que pasa si, con la bobina sin conectar a nada mas que a los instrumentos, inyectas una señal cuadrada a los dos terminales (4 y 6 en la imagen) y con el osciloscopio mides entre los terminales 1 y 3. ?
> 
> Explico a donde quiero llegar: Siendo que la a idea es ajustar la bobina a 457Khz (y ver si lo permite), yo inyectaría una señal cuadrada de 457Khz (pines 4-6) y moviendo el núcleo buscaría la máxima amplitud (vamos, lo que dice Daniel). La tensión a la salida (pines 1-3) debería ser mas alta que la entrada (pines 4-6) y ser una senoidal de 457Khz ya que estaría conectado como un transformador elevador y el secundario esta sintonizado eliminando las demás armónicas generadas por la onda cuadrada (aunque la siguiente es de 1.3Mhz).
> 
> ...


Hola switchxxi.
Aquí os cuelgo unas imagenes, creo que ahora el trafo funciona bien.
Antes llevaba (por ejemplo en esa imagen que has puesto tu), pines 4 y 6 a la entrada de la etapa mezcladora.
Ahora llevo los pines 1-2, o 2-3, y el trafo funciona bien.
Lo único la sensibilidad sigue siendo muy poca así que alejo la fuente emisora, desaparece el pitido.
Aunque algo ha ganado (poco), si que noto que tiene como mas fuerza.




Estas imágenes, son exclusivamente con el trafo, inyectando la señal con el generador a 1V y 457Khz, aunque vean al lado el circuito amplificador en la protoboard, está desconectado y como digo solo empleo el trafo.
EDITO: Por cierto conectado así, si que moviendo el tornillo-rosca del trafo, si que varía la amplitud.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Sigo trayendo cosas :
> 
> https://fccid.io/O9BARVA9000/Block-Diagram/Block-diagram-125923
> 
> https://fccid.io/O9BARVA9000/Schematics/electrical-schematics-135901


!Lastima que los diagramas esquemacticos son desfocados propositalmente de modo a obstaculizar  clones!
Tengo una preguntonta , ? lo paso pré amplificador hay funcionado o no ?


----------



## telera (Abr 15, 2021)

Subo, un video más.
Cada vez, tengo más claro, que si consiguiese una antena en condiciones, GANARIAMOS BASTANTE.
a demás, es crítica la polaridad, e incluso, cuando la polaridad, digamos que es óptima, entre emisor y receptor, cambia hasta el tono audible (más perfecto a los 2 Khz).
Ah, las sondas tanto del osciloscopio, como del frecuencímetro, están a la salida, (donde el speaker).
En este video, se puede observar, que el tono, es bueno, los pulsos y la amplitud creo que tambien.
Pero como mueva la antena (aquí decimos casera), la de AM, (made in home), varia la ganancia, el tono y hasta la sensibilidad.
Además, no consigo hacer que la segunda etapa ( la del TL072), rinda como la primera, el tono es más tipo (pato), aunque alguna vez si he conseguido un tono aceptable  y me gusta bastante este diseño.







Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Lastima que los diagramas esquemacticos son desfocados propositalmente de modo a obstaculizar  clones!
> Tengo una preguntonta , ? lo paso pré amplificador hay funcionado o no ?


Pues no se que decir Daniel, el preamplificador se ha notado.
La distancia que es lo que importa, prácticamente nada, o ligeramente un poco más.
Pero como decía, en cuanto a amplitud  (si está dentro del límite de recepción) es bueno.
Así que se aleja, se pierde señal, no más de 60/70cmts.
Solo eso puedo decir.
De ahí mi empeño en construir una antena desde cero, no sé, igual es peor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2021)

Bueno habrias que medir la ganancia del paso pré amplificador de antena.
Quizaz seria mejor aun construir lo paso pré amplificador en una tarjeta estilo Manhatann y probar su real eficiencia con auxilio del generador de sinales mas lo Osciloscopio.
Despues de todo conprobado hay si conectas a lo paso mesclador con lo CI SA612.
!Suerte!


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 15, 2021)

Sigo trayendo mas cosas :

Este video sería sobre lo que compete ahora y es el mismo receptor del que se esta sacando un bloque:







Pero tiene todos los bloques bien explicados : Este es el canal.


----------



## telera (Abr 15, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Sigo trayendo mas cosas :
> 
> Este video sería sobre lo que compete ahora y es el mismo receptor del que se esta sacando un bloque:
> 
> ...


Lástima, no controlo el ingles.
En letra impresa, aun, llego a entender algo, pero en "listen" no me entero.


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 15, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Lástima, no controlo el ingles.
> En letra impresa, aun, llego a entender algo, pero en "listen" no me entero.



Tiene subtítulos aunque son los generados por reconocimiento de voz, una vez activados esos te da la opción de traducirlos al español. No sera 100% perfecto pero con las imágenes y los términos conocidos quizá ayuden bastante.

Lo que tiene de bueno es que va explicando, haciendo el calculo de las etapas, de donde sale cada cosa, como las ajusta, etc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2021)

telera dijo:


> "En letra impresa, aun, llego a entender algo, pero en "listen" no me entero."


!Yo tanpoco entiendo , Jajajajajajaja!
!Si fuese en Español hay serias papaya con azúcar , Jjajajajajajaja!


----------



## telera (Abr 18, 2021)

Estoy a la espera, de conseguir algún "trafo" amarillo, (creo que es el que mejor funciona), quitar, poner, dar la vuelta, primario, secundario, demasiada batalla, pasó a mejor "vida"... jajajjajaja.
Había conseguido, recepcion próximo a los dos metros, (algo es algo).
He estado haciendo alguna prueba, con la antena de ferrita y puesto que lleva, tres conexiones,( extremos y derivación).
En recepción, creo que como mejor funciona en usando los dos extremos de la bobina principal.
Pero para emisión, creo que lo mejor es utilizar uno de los extremos+más la derivación próxima, a ese extremo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 18, 2021)

Hola caro Don telera , te recomendo buscar por viejos radios portateis ( a pilas) desquaçados en las charratarias o en antiguos talleres de manutención en ese tipo de equipo.
Seguramente hay los benditos transformadores de FI en 455KHz.
Una cosa es facto : la Antena de Ferrite + lo capacitor de resonancia  posuen un factor de mericto "Q" elevado , o sea tienen una ejelente selectividad.
Portanto es inprescindible saper si la Antena de ferrita + su capacitor de resonancia si queda realmente sintonizado en 457KHz (frequenzia deseada) ,caso no eso esplicaria la baja sensibilidad de tu posto receptor.
Un meo de medir eso es ligar tu ARVA comercial y poner bien cercano a la Antena de ferrita , conectar lo Osciloscopio donde la punta de prueba es conectada a la toma de la Bobina de Antena y la masa es conectada o lo estremo de la bobina mas cercano a la toma (que no es central , jajajaja).
Debes ayustar bien despacito  lo valor capacitivo del capacitor de resonancia de modo a sacar lo maximo sinal medido en la pantalla del Osciloscopio.
Para eso debes enpleyar un Trimmer ( capacitor ayustable ) mas un capacitor fijo en paralelo.
Encontrado lo valor ideal debes medir con auxilio de un capacimetro lo Trimmer y canbiar por un capacitor de valor igual.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 20, 2021)

Hoy he conseguido estas dos etapas sintonizadoras, son de una "Radio casette", de los coches de hace unos años.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Hoy he conseguido estas dos etapas sintonizadoras, son de una "Radio casette", de los coches de hace unos años.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266213


Huuuummmm , no se , eses radios son muy "modernos" , incluso tienem filtros ceramicos en las FIs ( AM y FM).
Los viejos radios de la vida serian los ideales de si canibalizar lo transformador de FI en 455KHz.
Encuanto eso puedes investigar mejor la questión de la Antena de Ferrita si realmente si queda sintonizada en 457KHz o no.
Recordese que esa Antena es muuuuuy selectiva y cualquer error de sintonia puede SI obstaculizar la recepción de tu posto receptor.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 20, 2021)

Una pregunta.
¿ No hay otra posibilidad que no sea a traves de un "trafo", de hacer un previo?
Así, podría intentar otra "via".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> ¿ No hay otra posibilidad que no sea a traves de un "trafo", de hacer un previo?
> Así, podría intentar otra "via".


Bueno , sienpre hay una salida , pero lo transformador de FI es la mas prolija y ademas el tiene una ejelente selectividad lo que mejora en mucho la performace de tu posto receptor.
No creo que sea tan dificil asi encontrar un viejo radio AM desquaçado por tu pagos .
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Abr 22, 2021)

Se agotán las posibilidades y las ganas...jajajajjajaja (nadie dijo que iba a ser fácil).
He conseguido, una radio, de los que tiran al "punto limpio", ( así es como llaman aquí a los lugares donde tiran los enseres viejos).
He hecho una pequeña PCB, para preservar el "trafo", ya que trasteando directamente sobre él en las diferentes pruebas, ya he roto un par de ellos.
Decir que la etapa que mejor resultado me está dando, es la primera que hicimos ( consigo recepcción a una distancia de casí dos metros, pero va muy débil), mientras que con la segunda etapa ( la que incluimos el TL072), pierde un poco antes la señal, posiblemente sea por la confección o el diseño.
Me queda, pasar todo el previo a diseño "Manhattan", así es que lo próximo será eso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 22, 2021)

Hola caro Don telera , la Base del transistor pre amplificador debe quedarse conectado a la toma ( que no es central ) de la bobina de Antena.
Lo dibisor resistivo de polarización DC de Base debe quedarse conectado a lo estremo mas cercano de la toma que es conectada a la Base del transistor.
Lo capacitor de resonanacia debe quedarse conectado a los estremos de la bobina de Antena y ese capacitor tiene su valor capacitivo muy critico , o sea cualquer error en su valor y la ganancia de la Antena cae drasticamente debido a su elevada selectividad.
Te recomendo altamente a chequear ese punto.
!Suerte!


----------



## J2C (Abr 22, 2021)

.

@telera y también te has hecho de una *famosa* bobina de antena con núcleo de ferrita no redondo, pero muy útil igual !!!!!

Más 3 FI de AM en la zona de 455 KHz y otras 3 FI de FM en 10.7 MHz !!!!!!, a sido muy bueno haber ido al punto limpio, ten cuidado cuando vuelvas a pasar por ahi por que tus conocidos pensaran mal de ti y no tiene la menor idea de lo difícil que es conseguir ciertos componentes electrónicos !!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D. :  He incluyó en el detalle a favor de cerámicos de bajo valor de las secciones de antena y oscilador de FM que por lo general son *NP0* !!!​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 22, 2021)

Aca en Brasil los puntos limpios funcionan como verdaderos "diodos" o sea si adentra en els  algun equipo funcionando ese NO sale mas nin a palos , Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Seguramente hay un escuso "negocio" de revenda de equipos de segunda mano a partir desa "fuente"  !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## telera (Abr 22, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Aca en Brasil los puntos limpios funcionan como verdaderos "diodos" o sea si adentra en els  algun equipo funcionando ese NO sale mas nin a palos , Jajajajajajajajaja!
> !Seguramente hay un escuso "negocio" de revenda de equipos de segunda mano a partir desa "fuente"  !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Sip...sip, sorrecto Daniel, aquí hay empresas que recogen, todos los enseres, que luego seleccionaran y catalogarán para para reciclar y hacer sus negocios, como la extracción de oro de ciertos componentes, o tal vez de cietos componentes, lo que esta claro que a esas empresas les saldrá rentable.


----------



## telera (Abr 24, 2021)

El   campo   electromagnético   en   su   propagación   en   el   espacio   libre   sufre   una   atenuación proporcional al cubo de la distancia. Este aspecto condiciona de forma importante  el  rango  dinámico  del  amplificador,  ya  que  una  señal  fuerte  a  una  distancia  próxima  al  foco,  disminuye  rápidamente,  hasta  perderse en  el  ruido  ambiente, a distancias muy cortas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2021)

Mejor leé esto:


			https://www.itu.int/dms_pubrec/itu-r/rec/p/R-REC-P.525-2-199408-I!!PDF-S.pdf


----------



## telera (Abr 27, 2021)

Bueno amigos, pues aquí me quedé.
La distancia máxima que he podido recibir una señal, ha sido entre los 3 y 4 mts.
Indagaré alguna manera de poder conseguir antenas ya confeccionadas para 457Khz.
Gracias por vuestra estimable ayuda, lo conseguido ya es bastante (más de lo que en un principio esperaba).
Mientras trataré de ir haciendo los PCBs, (primero por separado), posteriormente tratare de juntar las dos etapas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 27, 2021)

telera dijo:


> Bueno amigos, pues aquí me quedé.
> La distancia máxima que he podido recibir una señal, ha sido entre los 3 y 4 mts.
> Indagaré alguna manera de poder conseguir antenas ya confeccionadas para 457Khz.
> Gracias por vuestra estimable ayuda, lo conseguido ya es bastante (más de lo que en un principio esperaba).
> ...


Don telera te recomendo que conecte la sonda del Osciloscopio en lo secundario del transformador de FI y ayuste lo Trimmer y tanbien lo tornillo amarillo del transformador de FI para maximo sinal recebido de un ARVA comercial que si quede proximo .
!OJO ! lo Trimmer ayustable que si queda conectado en paralelo al capacitor de resonancia de la bobina de Antena debe tener maxima ganancia cuando a su meo corso.
Si la maxima ganancia es obtenida con el todo cerriado eso significa que hay poca capacitancia y esa debe sener aumentada , ahora si la maxima ganancia de sinal es obtenida con el  Trimmer todo abierto ( minima capacitancia) eso significa que hay demasiada capacitancia en jogo y debe sener diminuida.
Lo cierto es lo Trimmer lograr la maxima ganancia cuando a su meo corso , asi puedes medirlo con seguridad y canbiar por un capacitor de valor fijo lo mas cercano possible.
!Suerte!


----------



## telera (Feb 21, 2022)

Nuevamente por aquí, para haceros partícipes, de lo que en parte aportasteis a este proyecto.
Hace pocos días, recibí de JLCPCB los Pcbs, hacía tiempo que tenía ya realizado en Proteus los circuitos pero me demoré bastante, en mandarlos a construir, ya que tenía mis dudas si hacerlos yo, o mardarlos hacer, así hasta que un día (hace muy poquito), decidí generar los archivos "Gerbes", y enviarselos, total el precio subía a 29€, y por probar tampoco perdía mucho.
Así que he de diciros, que la placa del emisor, ha quedado bastante bonita, y funcionando perfectamente.
Hoy acabo de mandar tambien la parte receptora, así quedará completo el proyecto y al menos didácticamente los alumnos, podrán disponer de las interioridades básicas de un ARVA.
Hoy solamente adjuntaré una imagen y vídeo para que se véa el proyecto, realizado, montado y funcionando.
GRACIAS, por vuestra estimable ayuda.


----------



## telera (Mar 7, 2022)

Aquí, os presento la etapa receptora, a medio montar, ya que estoy "canibalizando" pequeños potenciómetros para seleccionar las resistencias exactas que debe tener por ejemplo el filtro pasabanda, ya que como podeis ver en los esquemas son valores, intermedios, y mediante estos pequeños "potes", puedo ajustarlos y dejarlos exactos (+/-).
Por lo tanto está sin probar en este nuevo diseño, espero que al menos funcione mínimamente, como en la protoboard.
También os adjunto unas imágenes de como quedaría la caja que debe albergar el proyecto, replicando el DVA, original.
Así que nuevamente grácias, por vuestros consejos y sobre todo vuestra paciencia.
Por cierto, aunque no me quiero "comer" mucho la cabeza, ya que fué, un tiempo demasido largo y acabe un poco saturado, estoy tratando de hacer una etapa preamplificadora de RF con mosfet de doble "gate", y ver si consigo un poco más de ganancia.
Lo dicho. GRACIAS.







Mirar esta URL.

DVA ORIGINAL.


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2022)

Bueeeno, nuevamente por aquí para comunicaros que la "cosa" ha mejorado, mucho, diría que bastante.
Os comento:
Como comentábamos en post anteriores, y despues de muchos días dándole vueltas, al por qué, de no recibir una señal aceptable no más allá de los 3,4,5mts, a veces un poco menos, a veces un poco más, dependiendo de las ganas y de la insistencia en probar y volver a hacer pruebas, pero sin unos resultados diríamos que óptimos.
Pues bien, ya sólo me quedaba, volver a diseñar un filtro activo pasabanda de 4º orden (Butterworth), para así respetar la configuración original en cuanto a la distribución de los componentes pasivos en el OPAM LM358, de las placas que mandé a fabricar a China, y tener terreno de juego para hacer pruebas.
Así que manos a la "obra".
El resultado que me arroja el "sotf" Filterlab, para una configuración entre 1500Hz y 2400Hz, un poco más ámplio el ancho de banda que el diseño original que estaba entre 1800 y 2200 Hz, este:


Se me había olvidado deciros que este filtro, tiene una ganancia de 10, valor máximo que me permite el "Filterlab", por lo que no he ido más allá, ni buscado si podría subir esa ganancia con buenos resultados.
Así que no me compliqué, (como primera prueba ..... a ver que sucedía).
Y este fue el resultado que me arrojó el multisim.





Como se puede apreciar la diferencia, en un entorno ideal es más que significativa.
Ahora, solo me quedaba hacer otra pequeña prueba sobre la base de ese diseño, que es cambiar los valores por unos comerciales, sobre todo en las resistencias, como vereis tambien he cambiado valores de alguno capacitores, los de 5.6nf, por los de 4.7nf, que en este momento tenía en casa.
Ah, tambien se puede apreciar que está ligeramente desfasada la salida con respecto a la entrada.

Aqui os pongo el esquema con los valores cambiados:





Incluso diría que tiene algo más de ganancia, aunque la salida practicamente está en contrafase con la entrada (no sé si eso influirá en algo).
Bueno, eso es todo, ahora solo me queda subiros un vídeo para que se pueda apreciar la ganancia.
 (la ganancia..... ahora veo que las escalas son diferentes)

Aquí está el video.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 20, 2022)

telera dijo:


> Bueeeno, nuevamente por aquí para comunicaros que la "cosa" ha mejorado, mucho, diría que bastante.
> Os comento:
> Como comentábamos en post anteriores, y despues de muchos días dándole vueltas, al por qué, de no recibir una señal aceptable no más allá de los 3,4,5mts, a veces un poco menos, a veces un poco más, dependiendo de las ganas y de la insistencia en probar y volver a hacer pruebas, pero sin unos resultados diríamos que óptimos.
> Pues bien, ya sólo me quedaba, volver a diseñar un filtro activo pasabanda de 4º orden (Butterworth), para así respetar la configuración original en cuanto a la distribución de los componentes pasivos en el OPAM LM358, de las placas que mandé a fabricar a China, y tener terreno de juego para hacer pruebas.
> ...


Lástima 27 carillas y me quedé sin saber para que servían las 2 placas.  Fui al planteo inicial pero no capté.
Yo solo quería preguntar  ¿ porque usar un chip tan viejo para un proyecto actual ?   74LS161


----------



## telera (Mar 20, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Lástima 27 carillas y me quedé sin saber para que servían las 2 placas.  Fui al planteo inicial pero no capté.
> Yo solo qu ería preguntar  ¿ porque usar un chip tan viejo para un proyecto actual ?   74LS161


Hola unmonje.
Pues fácil, porque uno trata de resolver los problemas con los conocimientos a su alcance y su posterior desarrollo, y aún así, sino es por la ayuda del foro un poco difíl lo hubiese tenido.
Se que con otros planteamientos mas actuales hubiese podido tener el mismo o mejores resultados, pero.... ¿yo hubiese sido capaz de desarrollarlo? ahí está el dilema.
En cualquier caso, hasta aqui hemos llegado después de muchas pruebas, para mi que no soy virtuoso de la electrónica pero si, un aficionado entusiasta.
Tambien quiero puntualizar que según va tomando cuerpo el desarrollo, no descarto otro paralelo mas actual, pero con otras inquitudes.

Por cierto, ¿al final pones que no te quedo muy claro para que servian las placas?.
¿Pero sin embargo has leido las 27 páginas?
¿Sabes que es un DVA, ARVA, acrónimos para llamar a este dispositivo, aunque ahora el acrónimo Frances de ARVA, ya no se puede utilizar como tal, ya que es un copyright o licencia (no sé como denominarlo), de una empresa que comercializa dicho dispositivo con este nombre.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 20, 2022)

telera dijo:


> Hola unmonje.
> Pues fácil, porque uno trata de resolver los problemas con los conocimientos a su alcance y su posterior desarrollo, y aún así, sino es por la ayuda del foro un poco difíl lo hubiese tenido.
> Se que con otros planteamientos mas actuales hubiese podido tener el mismo o mejores resultados, pero.... ¿yo hubiese sido capaz de desarrollarlo? ahí está el dilema.
> En cualquier caso, hasta aqui hemos llegado después de muchas pruebas, para mi que no soy virtuoso de la electrónica pero si, un aficionado entusiasta.
> ...


No, caballero, lamentablemente, no dispongo del tiempo para leer las 27, entendía que debería estar planteado en el inicio del tópico de las 27.     Gracias por responder. En horabuena su proyecto.


----------



## J2C (Mar 20, 2022)

UnMonje en la primer pagina y en mi post *#18* (hacer click) hay mucha información


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2022)

Hola a todos , al acaso jo encontre un articulo con planos de armar ezactamente lo proyecto conpleto aca discutido en ese tema.
Dejo aca lo enlaçe para quien quiser veer mejor : Radio Plans N°567 - Février 1995
Mirar en la pagina 567/29 hasta 567/34.
!Suerte en los estudios!


----------

